# Official RAW Discussion Thread - X Woods fucks 6 bitches a night (12/30/13)



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Expecting a boring Cena/Orton rematch to be booked for the Royal Rumble and a whole lot of filler.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

GOAT raw incoming.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

pre-taped segments galore if they have Orton/Cena/Big Show appear


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

is it live or taped?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

^ live but only half the roster is there while the other half is iN Toronto.

there will probably be a lot of pre-taped segments


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big Show dancing around in a fucking diaper.....fpalm

If that doesn't tell you that this is going to be pure and utter horseshit, I don't know what will....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

If Big Show doesn't wrestle in his new years baby outfit I will be severely disappointed.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

My main hope for next year's product is that it will be considered "Entertainment Sports", and not "Sports Entertainment".


Anyway, excited to receive my weekly dose of fuckery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> My main hope for next year's product is that it will be considered "Entertainment Sports", and not "Sports Entertainment".
> 
> 
> *Anyway, excited to receive my weekly dose of fuckery*.


This week in particular, New Year's fuckery. :mark: 

CAN'T WAIT.

Well, yeah, I probably can, actually.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:banderas


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

No Cena, no Orton? Count me in.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Cant believe this show is live


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Also check the Smackdown spoilers for January 3rd if you are looking for a reason to watch...wont spoil it here but it seems legit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



The greatest.. LAST.. spoiler of 2013

[hide]http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1070593-spoiler-tomorrow-night-raw-major-return-going-down-result-ic-title-match.html#post28033369

:brock[/hide]​


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I think I hate myself for watching this shit :lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big Show in a diaper. fpalm

This is the guy who they pushed Bryan aside to feud with Hunter...which then got pushed aside because they got bored.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Y2-Jerk said:


> If Big Show doesn't wrestle in his new years baby outfit I will be severely disappointed.


I am not sure if I would love that or hate it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Slider575 said:


> I am not sure if I would love that or hate it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So, this is what it's come to for Big Show, eh? Just a month ago he was headling a big 4 PPV.

:lol

:show


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Don't get why they don't just have the live show in Toronto....If you're sending half your main guys there anyways, might as well just bring camera crew with you.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Sono Shion said:


> No Cena, no Orton? Count me in.


Was gonna say "Count me out" for this but after finding out about a spoiler for tomorrow, I'm all excited. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> So, this is what it's come to for Big Show, eh? Just a month ago he was headling a big 4 PPV.
> 
> :lol
> 
> :show


Won't be long before you'll be seeing the Large Program in the Impact Zone.


----------



## BJJHUSH (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big Show will not even be at the live Raw in Richmond. He will be in a steel cage match against Kane in Toronto. Any segments you see backstage of "show new year" will be taped previously.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I think you will all be happy with a certain return tonight ;P


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Won't be long before you'll be seeing the Large Program in the Impact Zone.


:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'll be interested to see if Bryan Danielson will persist in his strong-style work-rate in whatever match he'll be working in today. The slow burn of Danielson VS The Fed will continue after his current feud, anyway, and I believe he may come out on top, after all, he deserves it, due to his superb in ring psychology, and the fact that he is not a paper champion, unlike Randall Keith Orton. He should have a Money Match at the next Pay-Per-View event, and have some low-carder with a Lumberjill job to him. I really hope he does not end up with a Crimson Mask as the result of this match, so one can only hope his opponent does not work stiff with the American Dragon.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



dxbender said:


> Don't get why they don't just have the live show in Toronto....If you're sending half your main guys there anyways, might as well just bring camera crew with you.


I've been at Canada/US border crossings plenty of times and New Years day/eve weekend is definitely not the day to do that for something as enormous as an entire WWE crew. Probably one of the reasons why they decided not to attempt it. Too risky when you have to go live.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

its gonna be a great and epic RAW!

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I missed Raw last week as i read the spoilers and it sounded like a shit show.


Is it worth watching this tonight seeing it's live. Really fancy continuing watching my Breaking Bad boxset. Only started watching Series 2


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

another 6 man with Shield or Wyatt's and i'm happy.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mainboy said:


> I missed Raw last week as i read the spoilers and it sounded like a shit show.
> 
> 
> Is it worth watching this tonight seeing it's live. Really fancy continuing watching my Breaking Bad boxset. Only started watching Series 2


You'll be in for a very nice surprise if you do


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## AndreL (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

A show without Cena and Orton can only mean less filler and that we'll see Bryan and Punk in longer matches. Can finally focus more on the Punk vs Authority storyline as well as Bryan vs Wyatts. Im excited about today, might not be strong in star power, but Im certain we will get some great matches to end the year!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



xD7oom said:


> Can't wait :mark:


Urgently need your fix of sport entertainment?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



AndreL said:


> A show without Cena and Orton can only mean less filler and that we'll see Bryan and Punk in longer matches. Can finally focus more on the Punk vs Authority storyline as well as Bryan vs Wyatts. Im excited about today, might not be strong in star power, but Im certain we will get some great matches to end the year!


Yeah no inring stuff with either Orton or Cena. I can see Bryan and Punk having two long matches. The ME will probably be a big multiman match that will go 20+ minutes. 

OR, they will just add more time to corny, awful in ring segments. Khali,Santino, Big Show etc.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Jericho_Comments_on_Wade_Barrett_Keegan.html



> - Natalya, Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro revealed on Twitter that they are headed to Toronto so they won't be on tonight's RAW. Despite being advertised for Toronto, John Cena is headed to Richmond so he will be on RAW.


looks like Cena will do some pre-taping (if true since Cena hasn't said anything yet)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Waffelz said:


> You'll be in for a very nice surprise if you do


Fuck it i'm gonna watch it :cool2


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

No Cesaro =( that is disappointing, regardless I am expecting this Raw to deliver and set up things for RR


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Seems to me like they've switched Cena and Orton from Toronto, brought them to Raw and replaced them with Bryan and Punk since the latter aren't in the preview while the former are featured. Using Cena to sell those tickets and then pulling him out at the end for the live show. The old bait and switch in Toronto lol. I doubt they'll mind much considering who they should get as his replacement.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm confused Cena and Orton will be where after all?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Starbuck said:


> Seems to me like they've switched Cena and Orton from Toronto, brought them to Raw and replaced them with Bryan and Punk since the latter aren't in the preview while the former are featured. Using Cena to sell those tickets and then pulling him out at the end for the live show. The old bait and switch in Toronto lol. I doubt they'll mind much considering who they should get as his replacement.


I sure as hell hope so. Even more of a reason for me to watch than already.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why would they have a live event on the same day as RAW? makes zero sense.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Watch the spoilers in this thread everybody. Just be careful what you say since not everyone is aware of certain things.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk and Bryan >>>>>> Cena and Orton


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The last Raw of the year :mark: :HHH2 rton2 :cena2 unk6 :cody2


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

So pumped for this, hope this is not too much filler


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Its my birthday so probably will be missing RAW.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Yeah it looks like Cena and Orton will be on RAW.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Yeah it looks like Cena and Orton will be on RAW.


Really? If so, then I wonder if people in Toronto would be asking for refunds. Because that's the entire advertised main event right there. I know people like Cesaro are for sure gonna be in Toronto tonight, but would suck if Cena and Orton aren't in Toronto. Don't get why they wouldn't be, since the advertised main event is Cena vs Orton with Christian as the ref. They wouldn't advertise a match with special guest ref if the match isn't happening?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



dxbender said:


> Really? If so, then I wonder if people in Toronto would be asking for refunds. Because that's the entire advertised main event right there. I know people like Cesaro are for sure gonna be in Toronto tonight, but would suck if Cena and Orton aren't in Toronto. Don't get why they wouldn't be, since the advertised main event is Cena vs Orton with Christian as the ref. They wouldn't advertise a match with special guest ref if the match isn't happening?


Perhaps WWE feels that fans won't mind if they get to see Bryan and Punk. It would hilarious if fans still asked for refunds though.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Perhaps WWE feels that fans won't mind if they get to see Bryan and Punk. It would hilarious if fans still asked for refunds though.


Punk and Bryan are still advertised for RAW. Cena is not.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I will maybe catch the show tonight!


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sono Shion said:


> Punk and Bryan are still advertised for RAW. Cena is not.













Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Ron Swanson said:


> Also check the Smackdown spoilers for January 3rd if you are looking for a reason to watch...wont spoil it here but it seems legit


I was there. They filmed Main Event and Smackdown. A certain key match was done for the earlier part of Smackdown and normally it would be a lot of fun to watch but it was a REAL yawner. And in person too. I mean seriously (crickets).

Brought the same group out for a six-man match at the end. Maybe for the first match they were all conserving their energy for later? We didn't stick around to find out.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Reaper Jones said:


> I've been at Canada/US border crossings plenty of times and New Years day/eve weekend is definitely not the day to do that for something as enormous as an entire WWE crew. Probably one of the reasons why they decided not to attempt it. Too risky when you have to go live.


For equipment, maybe. For personnel, just fly directly into Toronto!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm ready for some year-end fuckery!! :vince5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Raw2003 said:


> .


lel Starbuck w/ dat editing


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh look, a gimmick based edition of Raw...Yipee....-_-


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> lel Starbuck w/ dat editing


Bitches be posting spoilers. I won't stand for it. 

:buried


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

THIS SPOILER?:



Spoiler: BIG NEWS



This show is going to be very sports entertaining.



:troll


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So the last RAW of 2013 not really been a memorable year for the E in my opinion lets hope 2014 is miles better


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Chrome said:


> I'm ready for some year-end fuckery!! :vince5


Cant wait for it


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Raw without Cena and Orton, hmmm. I wonder what the main-event will be. Bryan/Wyatt, perhaps?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bryan D. said:


> Raw without Cena and Orton, hmmm. I wonder what the main-event will be. Bryan/Wyatt, perhaps?


Bryan main eventing? lol nah, it'll probably be the same as every Punk/Bryan live event recently. Punk main eventing the show with the Shield in some variation.

It's getting insanely tiring. Only thing I'm looking forward to is Punk's continuation with this Authority stuff, and DAT SPOILER.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan main eventing? lol nah, it'll probably be the same as every Punk/Bryan live event recently. Punk main eventing the show with the Shield in some variation.
> 
> It's getting insanely tiring. Only thing I'm looking forward to is Punk's continuation with this Authority stuff, and DAT SPOILER.


And per usual, Bryan's pop will be immensely louder than Punk's.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Today that main event Bryan vs Wyatt ends the feud with a victoria for Bryan or Punk and Bryan vs The Shield and the Wyatt.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dammit, i was looking forward to a Cena-free raw, and they pull this stunt. Damn fuckery.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Not sure what to expect from tonight's Raw, hopefully we get a good show.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big Show in a diaper sold me.....on doing something else.

DVR watching tomorrow. Lots of fast forwarding, I fear.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Already pumped for RAW, got to meet Big E at one of the Ashley Furniture stores in Richmond. Tonight's dark match is suppose to be Punk vs The Shield in a 3 on 1 Handicap match.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm ready for my weekly dose of fuckery from the commentary team :selfie


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol, who wants to bet that if Cena isn't on Raw, he'll still get the most on air time(they'll be airing random Cena video packages and stuff and talking about the Cena-Lebron tweet for like 5 minutes)


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Think I'm going to give this one a MISS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Long as Punk and Hunter are here :mark:

And DAT SPOILER I READ :mark:


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't wait for that Brock return :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Anyone know if Summer Rae is advertised for the show? I need to see her dance I'm addicted


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fandango is facing Big E. for the Intercontinental title, so I assume Summer Rae will be with him.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I hope they show a promo of Batista with this version:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WHO'S READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!

:vince5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I used to be excited for the GOAT,







, but now he's just a body in multi-man tag matches, and nothing really interesting occurs with him. A shame.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> I used to be excited for the GOAT,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, don't worry, he'll be WWE Champion by the end of next year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> WHO'S READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!
> 
> :vince5


I'm ready for the fuckery! :vince5


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WWE calculated wins/losses for TV/PPV shows:

Orton has most pinfall/submission wins with 56(Del Rio was 2nd with 49)

Cena has best win% with 77.7%(Sheamus was 2nd with 74.5% and Punk 3rd with 70%)

Natalya has most wins by a diva with 24(AJ was 2nd with 23)

Orton has most matches with 90

Bryan has most wins by DQ with 12(Kane was 2nd with 6)

Del Rio/Orton has most non contest matches with 6

Ambrose has most DQ losses with 11


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bryan D. said:


> Eh, don't worry, he'll be WWE Champion by the end of next year.


Not even trying to be pessimistic, but I kind of doubt that. If the WHC was still around, I would be almost certain he would be World Champion, but now that the titles have been unified, it's not really something I'm confident in. What I see going on is a whole group of prospective midcarders' chances of being world champion being thwarted by this. 

The first step the WWE has got to take is start booking him in a way that would get people interested in him, there is a reason he is far less over than his brother, right now. They were on the right track with the Rhodes VS Authority storyline, but they managed to fuck it up, after HIAC.

Also, welcome back, I see you very rarely posting, now, in comparison to the summer.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Hoping for a decent show but then again I say this every week. Hoping the Lesnar rumours are true.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



> WWE's website has updated their RAW preview for tonight and is teasing "blockbuster announcements" from The Authority.


:mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



xD7oom said:


> :mark:


Awesome! Let's hope it's something good! Plus, if the Lesnar rumors are ture, tonight's show should be an interesting one! :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Hope the Lesnar return aint dragged out to the end full of crap matches.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Snacks ready


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

We all thought this episode would be a complete filler. Turns out it's MUST WATCH :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Nice to finally get a live Raw after weeks of the Tag Team gold fillers of the holidays.

I hear the of the spoiler news..how nice.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I need to see some strong-style puro work-rate out there, today, otherwise, no buys.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

*THEIR BACK!!!*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



JoMoxRKO said:


> *THEIR BACK!!!*


Brock looked like a mutant in those early days when he was on the gear. True freak. Still looks beastly now if a little flabbier and paler of course.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Please stop posting spoilers, guys.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Is RAW live tonight?

If so, how did the news break out of you-know-what if it's supposed to be live?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> I used to be excited for the GOAT,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Yeah. Definitely deserves more. Hopefully RTWM will feature him and Goldust more. I would mark out for a brother/brother feud with goldie's final match at WM against Codey. Probably one of my most anticipated feuds for WM at this point.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Also, how is it live if people already know Cena etc is not gonna be there? :lol

I'm kinda've confused.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Eulonzo said:


> Is RAW live tonight?
> 
> If so, how did the news break out of you-know-what if it's supposed to be live?


The smackdown that was supposed to be after this Raw was taped beforehand and the storyline had to be mentioned.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Eulonzo said:


> Is RAW live tonight?
> 
> If so, how did the news break out of you-know-what if it's supposed to be live?


Yep, They talked about it on Smackdown's taping for Friday.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



> SHANE MCMAHON RUMOURED TO APPEAR TONIGHT..
> 
> There has been talk backstage that Shane McMahon will make an appearance tonight on RAW. It's not official yet, but people have seen a limo around with the mcMahons(Vince, Stephanie, HHH) inside. Also reports of a spare seat in the limo, but no one could see who was in there.


Might be bullshit but well..


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



JoMoxRKO said:


> *THEIR BACK!!!*


That belt was the tits.


----------



## Ahmed0YM (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

all set and ready for RAW !


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

^ link?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

If Shane appeared I'd mark the fuck out and do 3 back flips


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wow, spoilers


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Is Big Show really gonna be in a diaper tonight? Because... ...that sounds awful.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

BOUT DAT TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Here comes the money


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



JoMoxRKO said:


> *THEIR BACK!!!*










:troll


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bryan D. said:


> Might be bullshit but well..


Do you have any source to confirm this? If true, I'd mark the fuck out! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Would be awesome to see Shane and hear that amazing theme again


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lol @that Shane dirtsheet. Did you copy that from tumblr?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Sono Shion said:


> Lol @that Shane dirtsheet. Did you copy that from tumblr?


Facebook page (The Pro Wrestling World). Yeah I know, it's not credible and it's probably fake but well... one man can dream. :$


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Sono Shion said:


> Lol @that Shane dirtsheet. Did you copy that from tumblr?


:lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Shane and Brock.

:mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ching ching bling bling ching cut the chatter


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

just checked google. don't see any links about shane returning tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*










ARE YOU READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED? :vince5


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Here we go!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Here we go.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Let's do this.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, WWE UNIVERSE?!

:vince5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Hopefully they can end a poor year on a high note.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

ARE-UHH, YOU-UHH, READEHHHHHH!!!!!! :HHH2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This better be a good show...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

CM GOD!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

unk


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Best in the World!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

unk


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:brock

It's time


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



jacobdaniel said:


>


DA GAWD


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to RAW!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

dat "electric crowd" fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

what did he just say?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lol that old woman holding the punk sign

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh God.

Lawler's back. -____-


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

C..M...PUNK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Shit......Lawler's back.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

fpalm Jerry is back


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SAW THAT OLD LADY WITH THE BITW SIGN? :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk just got a pop.

WHAT A SHIT CROWD! :vince3

Inb4 "Well it's CM Punk, one of the most over-guys, blah blah blah"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck off, Lawler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Y2-Jerk said:


> what did he just say?



Everything's falling apart I think.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk is here


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That old woman...with the Punk sign...good lord.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Chip!
A bad promo incoming!
Teeth!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh shit!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Boring promo incoming


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk's in a good mood. Must've gotten laid or something


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Looks like Frosty The Snowman just shat all over Lawler's t-shirt. Christ.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm keeping my expectations low for tonight. Big Show dancing around in a diaper wasn't exactly giving me good vibes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That cheap pop.
That haircut.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I hope we see the return of Confederate R-Truth. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

cheap pop


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk with dat cheap pop!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

HURR HURR LAWLER JOKES R S0 FUNN11! -_-


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Another Punk promo?... :favre


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Can someone PLEASE send Lawler back to his holiday vacation?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I dont think anything good has happened for CM Punk this year


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"A lot of bad stuff happened to CM Punk"

:brock


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bad stuff... like that 12 year old boys hair cut


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Krinkles said:


> I hope we see the return of Confederate R-Truth. :lmao


LITTLE JIMMY COMES MARCHING HOME HURRAH HURRAH

That shit was gold.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rocky :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That haircut is everything :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

We need a smiley for that People's Eyebrow by Punk :ti


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm begging for a Bad News Barrett interruption


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Making a gif of the Punk eyebrow.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Bad stuff... like that 12 year old boys hair cut


:lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk has fought with the best in 2013. Had the best matches as well.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol is he cutting a Cena promo


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol the crowd just gave him silence and agreed that 2013 wasnt his year


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

im sleep...


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wrestlers don't care about winning or losing anymore.

This muthafucka is bragging about HAVING A MATCH with these guys.

No wonder no one cares who wins or loses. The wrestlers don't even care!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This has to be the prelude to a hair vs. hair match, right? Please dear Jesus.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Please get a haircut and shave that awful facial hair. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Scotty Cuzz said:


> I dont think anything good has happened for CM Punk this year


Two MOTY candidates against Taker and Lesnar isn't something good?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk putting over The Shield :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Time for some RAW!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

SHIELD baby


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Shield!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'm keeping my expectations low for tonight. Big Show dancing around in a diaper wasn't exactly giving me good vibes.


Couple of months ago - Big Show is crying and angry and wants revenge on the Authority.

Last Week - Randomly dancing in a diaper for New Years.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

ahaha CM Punk just dissed Bryan :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:rollins


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Hopefully we see some back and forth between Ambrose and Punk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Yeah, true, besides Bryan, the Shield was holding shit down for the better part of 2013


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

REIGNS!?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

SIERRA HOTEL ECHO LIMA DELTA SHIELD


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk/Rollins please.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

And, Goddamn.

Is using Whitestrips breaking edge?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

this is whats up though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose is going to clock one of those fans touching him one day.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Thought he was gonna talk about his desire to main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk going WCW on us. US Heavyweight Champion?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose casually throwing the belt away


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

OMG we need a dean gif


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

SHIELD MIC TIME


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Man, Punk promos are just sad at this point

:lol Ambrose treating that title worse than creative


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

AMBROSE ON THE MIC. :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lol Ambrose just throwing the belt.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk/Shield :mark:


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose cutting a promo? Consider my attention got.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

On snap! Here we go!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

IWC goes mad.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I sense a six man tag match tonight.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk and Ambrose trading on the mic? Yes please!

:mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This is gonna be a TAG TEAM MATCH !!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk/Shield? Didn't we see just see this?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose with that superior mic ability


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

wow Punks actually getting chants DURING his promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose before this had some jack and snorted coke off a stripper.

With his daddy :hbk


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

PUNK/AMBROSE PROMO :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Most lively this crowd is gonna be all day.

Oh wait, I'm forgetting about something. :


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I wonder if Ambrose throwing the US title like that means something. Rollins picked it up like he disapproved of what Ambrose did.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Shield vs. CM Punk & Usos #7805


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I wanna FIGHT blaaa


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh, Punk wants a fight.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - Ambrose being god


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wait didn't Punk just beat them 3v1 lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Here is the start of the shield break up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:ti :ti :ti

DAT REIGNS STAREDOWN


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk challenging Ambrose for the U.S. Title would be fun on the bun. Speaking of Dean, hopefully tending to that awful haircut is his new year's resolution. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao here we go shield turn?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose killing Punk on mic hahaha


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose getting mic time!!! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao Ambrose


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Nah, Punk/Rollins or no buys.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wow.....


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wow Dean sucks on the mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

.........And Punk dismisses Ambrose just like that.

Dean with that anger rapeface.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

cocksucker Punk burying Ambrose fpalm


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins retrieving Ambrose's belt with a face that said, "Oh, did you drop this, buddy?" Should be a cute little comic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh hell.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dean inheriting the Daniel Bryan weak link storyline


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Shit getting real :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Reigns #1


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

CM Punk stirring the pot!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose is snapping!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:homer

All this awesomeness.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This is pretty awkward.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lol SHIELD break up


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose :buried


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Adios Shield.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Most promising angle since Bryan vs the Authority


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Awesome!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lol 10 minutes later and Dean is still pacing


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Reigns looking like "dis ***** can't be serious"

:ti


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk deliberately causing tension in the shield :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Okay Ambrose...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Shield break up imminent.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*










This awesome sauce :banderas


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



KuritaDavion said:


> Couple of months ago - Big Show is crying and angry and wants revenge on the Authority.
> 
> Last Week - Randomly dancing in a diaper for New Years.


With a WWE title shot inbetween. :jaydamn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Shield break-up stuff.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose got that crazy look


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose/Punk for the US Title? :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

roman reigns chant?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Holy shit, Roman Reigns chants.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dat Roman Reigns chant.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oooh. Cap'n Tightpants is here.

Times like this, we need that TNA cameraman.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Seth Rollins:

"Who is that?"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Roman chants


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao Dean's back there about to shank a bitch.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Reigns chant :mark:

hell yeah Maddox time!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"Who is that?" Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Roman chants? :lol
*in comes Brad* Seth - who is that? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Roman Reigns chants? :mark:

And the return of Mad Ox / Mad Dicks? Double :mark:


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Master trolling from Punk!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Building nicely to a Reigns face turn!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol at Ambrose. Dude must have done some drugs before coming out.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Kayfabe question, but how does the music playing person know when to play The Sield music before they come to the ring?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

MADDOX! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"ROMAN REIGNS" CHANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Maddox with dat Delia's outfit.
Ambrose wanting to shank a bitch.
Reigns with that Samoan Silky.
Rollins facing his crack brother.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

This upcoming match. :datass


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why was that Maddox jobber on my TV?
Btw, never understood why everyone says Ambrose is the best on the mic. From what I've seen, he's alright at best


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*










Maddox setting up a great match.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Billy8383 said:


> Kayfabe question, but how does the music playing person know when to play The Sield music before they come to the ring?


Walkie talkies.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins Punk aww yiss


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Seth Rollins, like Jeff Hardy, is a deceptively big guy. You expect him to be small because of his move set, but nah.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Give it a year before Reigns is the "underdog" and overcoming the odds 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Honestly now, even Punk's biggest marks can concede that he looks like a FOOL right now with that current look.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk/Rollins :mark: :mark:


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I was just thinking "shouldn't there be a commercial break right about now?" and what do you know, woop there it is.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Clothesline of Hell to Rollins.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This is gonna be good...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Billy8383 said:


> Kayfabe question, but how does the music playing person know when to play The Sield music before they come to the ring?


.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh commercials *sigh*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Good start to what may be the best Raw in the past two months.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Reigns doesnt even look right standing next to those two anymore ..its like hes on his own level now


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk is a sold out b*tch cock sucker, burying Ambrose and sh*t... fpalm


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

so what color are Reign's trunks gonna be when he turns face?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



birthday_massacre said:


> Here is the start of the shield break up


Started a month ago


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> Oooh. Cap'n Tightpants is here.
> 
> Times like this, we need that TNA cameraman.


If the TNA cameraman was any good we wouldn't have had two years of Brooke Tessmacher in the company and them focusing on her _face_.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk/Rollins :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins vs Punk

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

RIP to the Shield, it's been a nice 14 months.

Reigns face turn imminent


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Billy8383 said:


> Kayfabe question, but how does the music playing person know when to play The Sield music before they come to the ring?


Just like any other wrestler's, I suppose?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lord god.

That opening segment
The upcoming match
DAT AMBROSE

Life received.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

High hopes for this Raw. Solid start


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose has an itchy scalp.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

We all know Rollins is the best. Who else could get this reaction?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Billy8383 said:


> Kayfabe question, but how does the music playing person know when to play The Sield music before they come to the ring?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"Who is that" had me rolling. :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That looks better than the Rock's movie.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully they don't turn Reigns into a goody two shoes "sesame street" type of face. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Reigns face turn in coming! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



JoMoxRKO said:


> Reigns doesnt even look right standing next to those two anymore ..its like hes on his own level now


And you can thank those two for building him up to their level. Homeboy was Michelle Williams when it first went down with his irrelevant, unnecessarily yelling ass.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Anyone noticing slightly different camera angles tonight?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Back to the action!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What a magnificent burial of Dean Ambrose they just did. The fucking weak link, I can't even believe Punk went along with that.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> And you can thank those two for building him up to their level. Homeboy was Michelle Williams when it first went down with his irrelevant, unnecessarily yelling ass.


Michelle Williams is being generous. Leakee was Latoya Luckett status.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a magnificent burial of Dean Ambrose they just did. The fucking weak link, I can't even believe Punk went along with that.


Jesus, overreact much? Lest we forget, Daniel Bryan weak-linked himself out of Hell No and into the Title Picture.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



HHHbkDX said:


> Hopefully they don't turn Reigns into a goody two shoes "sesame street" type of face.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Challenge Accepted!!! :vince3


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Old_John said:


> Punk is a sold out b*tch cock sucker, burying Ambrose and sh*t... fpalm


He stretches himself too thin to try and get a reaction these days, he really does.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Reigns corpsing :lmao
Ambrose wishing he had a cracked bottle to stab someone with. :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a magnificent burial of Dean Ambrose they just did. The fucking weak link, I can't even believe Punk went along with that.


That is not a burial. Jesus.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk/Rollins! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

that was so sloppy lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I see Punk do that move 100 times on WWE 2K14.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Still not as good as CM Skunk or CP Munk.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Jbl - you goof! :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> Michelle Williams is being generous. Leakee was Latoya Luckett status.


I was being super duper generous. You're right.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

punk busting out the 2006 schtick looking sloppy as fuck


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a magnificent burial of Dean Ambrose they just did. The fucking weak link, I can't even believe Punk went along with that.


He jobs left and right, so he is a guy who can't back up his trash talk. Only success is as a group, not an individual.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose wearing the U.S. Title like MNM used to. :lol

+1 to Punk for bringing back the Welcome to Chicago, Motherfucker and the rope aided can opener. :clap


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

cm punk looking out of shape recently


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Tyler Black vs CM Punk


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a magnificent burial of Dean Ambrose they just did. The fucking weak link, I can't even believe Punk went along with that.


Kept trying to rectify it though by saying ''it wasn't easy'' etc think he must have ad libbed the beat you 12 times part and then thought ''oh shit'' .


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a magnificent burial of Dean Ambrose they just did. The fucking weak link, I can't even believe Punk went along with that.


Good, because he is the fucking weak link.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk's over as hell


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lawler sounds really forced tonight


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

hot crowd at start..i wonder who's crowd killer


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lol Punk lookin flabby tonight, really flabby.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao A tweet from somebody named ShirtLessShield. Has to be someone from the Shield thread.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



checkcola said:


> He jobs left and right, so he is a guy who can't back up his trash talk. Only success is as a group, not an individual.


And yet he's the only one in the group with a title...oh wait it's the USA title, never mind.

FUCK YO SMALL PACKAGE BOTCH.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a magnificent burial of Dean Ambrose they just did. The fucking weak link, I can't even believe Punk went along with that.


Yeah, you don't know what a burial is.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Surely they need to let Ambrose kill Punk at the end to regain some credibility


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



> Jesus, overreact much? Lest we forget, Daniel Bryan weak-linked himself out of Hell No and into the Title Picture.


Because Ambrose has TOTALLY been built up as strong as Daniel Bryan and getting the entire arena to chant for him for 2 years straight. Dean is effectively DEAD.

He just told the entire world to not take him seriously.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Both botch botch botch :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dat botched small package.

:ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a magnificent burial of Dean Ambrose they just did. The fucking weak link, I can't even believe Punk went along with that.


You really think that was a burial?

+ DAT PIN BOTCH.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

botches over botches


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

CM punk sloppy tonight


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

botch :lol


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

So many botches in this match

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

GOOD LORD THAT BOTCH! :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Damn, that rollup was sloppy.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

punk is setting up an entire episode of botchamania tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Can Punk just leave now? I don't care if that sounds bitter.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This match has been really sloppy so far


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



xD7oom said:


> Wow Dean sucks on the mic.


What the fuck am I reading?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Botch a roll up-win WWE Diva's belt.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The fuck was that? 

Hope they get at least 15 minutes.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because Ambrose has TOTALLY been built up as strong as Daniel Bryan and getting the entire arena to chant for him for 2 years straight. Dean is effectively DEAD.


Bless your heart.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So much for a sucky crowd in Richmond. Damn this crowd is hot.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lol Botch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

He's ready to kill a bitch :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol Punk lookin flabby tonight, really flabby.


Remember Wrestlemania 29 this year?

THAT was really flabby.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk having flashbacks of Elijah Burke.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



VGooBUG said:


> cm punk looking out of shape recently


Stop it.

He hasn't looked as trim as he does now.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

PUNK SLOPPY AS FUCK RIGHT NOW GODDAM


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Another commercial?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



kokepepsi said:


> Lawler sounds really forced all the time.


Fixed.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

this is the second awkward commercial break in a row


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck off with the ad breaks


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

FUCK YOU, CM Punk, for completely discrediting and reducing Ambrose to levels of Zack Ryder. Beat you like 12 times? Really?! fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Damn, Black is really working stiff with Brooks right now. Neither have a strong-style work-rate, however, so I am not content. 

Time to laugh at the apter mag.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Ungratefulness said:


> So many botches in this match
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not really. Only 1 botch, which was the roll-up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

jeez with that camerawork I thought Punk was going to go into the crowd for a second


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Cena/Rollins > Punk/Rollins


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Did Punk just give Ambrose the middle finger? lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> And you can thank those two for building him up to their level. Homeboy was Michelle Williams when it first went down with his irrelevant, unnecessarily yelling ass.


PREACH!!!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

another damn commercial!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk must of gotten high for the first time.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

seems like Punk has a slight beer belly tonight


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk showing how wack and overrated he is in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Didn't they JUST go to commercial? My God.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Smackdown got the better Seth match


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Usually theres one commercial at 8:20ish but two now....wtf?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Old_John said:


> FUCK YOU, CM Punk, for completely discrediting and reducing Ambrose to levels of Zack Ryder. fpalm


He's bound to end up there anyway. Punk is just helping him along the way.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

~Humanity~ said:


> Usually theres one commercial at 8:20ish but two now....wtf?


Must be something big happening when this match ends


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Too many commercial breaks, ugh...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Just turned it on. Can someone catch me up, please?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



xD7oom said:


> Wow Dean sucks on the mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

this is going to be one of the best matches of the night and we already get to Ad breaks during it


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This match is a bit slow for a Punk/Rollins matchup. I would hate to admit that Cena/Rollins was better. Hopefully it picks up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> Bless your heart.


Yeah, alright, we'll see how stupid I look when they break up.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Old_John said:


> FUCK YOU, CM Punk, for completely discrediting and reducing Ambrose to levels of Zack Ryder. Beat you like 12 times? Really?! fpalm


Dramatic much? This is how feuds start :lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Michael Cane doing broadband adverts. Oh dear.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fucking hell' WWE, you finally give us Rollins vs. Punk and put two fucking commercial breaks in it? Why abuse us so?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol Cena having a better match with Rollins


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ok so Robocop will be pulling me over if I drink and drive? And it's a fucking felony to drive with a 0.01 Blood Alcohol level? What is this Nazi Germany now?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Xobeh said:


> Just turned it on. Can someone catch me up, please?


Punk looks like a tub of goo.
Punk buried Ambrose harder then HHH has ever dreamed of
Punk and Rollins are having the worst match of all time.

All caught up.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Xobeh said:


> Just turned it on. Can someone catch me up, please?


That goofy cocksucker CM Punk buried Dean Ambrose... fpalm


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



SubZero3:16 said:


> This match is a bit slow for a Punk/Rollins matchup. I would hate to admit that Cena/Rollins was better. Hopefully it picks up.


EVERY match Punk works is slow...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Reigns seriously has the most obvious, stand out, "X factor" look I've seen in years.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Just turned it on. Can someone catch me up, please?


Punk promo
Whose the better shield member, Ambrose flips his shit when Punk says out if Reigns and Rollins.
Maddox appears, picks Seth.
Match with one or two botches
Forum being lil girls over burying and shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk looks awful lately, needs to shave his head again.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



> Originally Posted by xD7oom
> Wow Dean sucks on the mic.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm a huge CM Punk mark, but I'll be the first to admit he's been pretty boring and unentertaining. He seems like he's just showing up now, he doesn't care.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, alright, we'll see how stupid I look when they break up.


Do you _enjoy_ watching WWE? I can never tell.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Honestly now, even Punk's biggest marks can concede that he looks like a FOOL right now with that current look.



Meh, I'd still fuck him.





And I'm not even gay.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Xobeh said:


> Just turned it on. Can someone catch me up, please?


Punk came out, doing his best Cena impression. He called out The Shield and challenged Rollins or Reigns because he felt Ambrose wasn't worthy because he beat him numerous times. Maddox came out and booked Punk/Rollins.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Xobeh said:


> Just turned it on. Can someone catch me up, please?


Punk called out the Shield, said Dean was the weak link, wanted to fight the baddest member causing easy dissension amongst the ranks that they should be able to see but can't because suddenly they are stupid, RAW GM Brad came out and made Seth vs Punk, sloppy match so far


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Not enough stiff strikes. Punk should have a crimson mask by the end of this match. Then I'll rate that on the Muta Scale.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk probably had a sip of Jack with Ambrose before this match. He then judged Ambrose for snorting coke off that stripper.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Thanks Lord there's an official Shield discussion thread. If not, there would be like ten threads complaining about Punk "burying" Ambrose by now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Maybe Punk is going back to long hair


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bucklebomb! <3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Love the corner power slam


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dat smile :ass


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Punk really doesn't look like he gives a shit. He's flabby right now, even by his standard (He obviously didn't work out and just ate crap over the holiday break). His hair and beard look like shit, and he tweets about the most random, non-understandable BS on twitter. He just seems disinterested in the business.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This is awesome? Go home Richmond, you're drunk.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> Do you _enjoy_ watching WWE? I can never tell.


No, I don't. How CAN I enjoy it when all the guys who are actually entertaining are the ones they bury? Yeah, I want to see Ambrose look like a fool and get jobbed out while Reigns gets the Sheamus treatment. What a joy to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I swear every week camera angles get worse.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins being the boss troll that he is.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Do you have to agree with my damn opinion? I didn't enjoy his promo, at all.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> Thanks Lord there's an official Shield discussion thread. If not, there would be like ten threads complaining about Punk "burying" Ambrose by now.


That thread is just the MoW thread, form what I've seen.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> Punk probably had a sip of Jack with Ambrose before this match. He then judged Ambrose for snorting coke off that stripper.


:lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> This is awesome? Go home Richmond, you're drunk.


Lel, thought the same


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Best-In-The-World said:


> I'm a huge CM Punk mark, but I'll be the first to admit he's been pretty boring and unentertaining. He seems like he's just showing up now, he doesn't care.


Well his WWE contract does end on june 2014 maybe he just tired and getting ready to retire


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> Thanks Lord there's an official Shield discussion thread. If not, there would be like ten threads complaining about Punk "burying" Ambrose by now.


No. Do not ruin my bromantic gifs and fan art hideaway with this shit. Make your own damn thread.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What a match.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins doing a hellofva job carrying this match...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Are people really freaking out about Punk's haircut? Why do you care so much about the man's haircut?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm getting sick with these camera angles. 

It's the Cloverfield episode of Raw.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Mah boi Seth doin' work


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The sloppy elbow inbound!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Raw has more commercials now than they had 10 years ago. DID YOU KNOW?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DAT selling though


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

that was pretty cool to see


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins is so awesome, my favorite member of the Shield :banderas


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Anyone know if Brock Lesnar is back tonight?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins is the best in this company.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What the HELL is CM Punk doing right now?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

They are pushing Reigns just slow enough, seems like it will be Reigns>Rollins>Ambrose in this next year for booking


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> Are people really freaking out about Punk's haircut? Why do you care so much about the man's haircut?!


Not freaking out, myself, although I think he looked better, bald.

So good I wanted to fuck him.

No ****.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Skywalker!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Nice


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



bmp487 said:


> This is awesome? Go home Richmond, you're drunk.


Exactly my thoughts, lol.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That was a nice sequence


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What a move.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins opening up that moveset alittle bit in WWE, FINALLY.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

i love this reigns and ambrose chemistry


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

GREAT REVERSALS! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ah shit Reigns and Rollins gonna kill Ambrose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That crazy is out. :lmao
No fucks. No fucks to give.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Quite enjoying this match-up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins being booked so strongly right now.

Looked fantastic.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



JoMoxRKO said:


> Rollins doing a hellofva job carrying this match...


I fear like they are burning through match ups with Seth right now because they plan to reduce him to Miz/Kofi/Wade levels after the Shield split


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

fpalm


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Thank you Rollins for the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins carried that much as he did with Cena last week.

Rollis is going to be a huge star if the WWE doesn't screw it up


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Good opening, YES I'M BEING OPTIMISTIC.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

If this match hadn't had THREE commercial breaks, it would have been glorious.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> Are people really freaking out about Punk's haircut? Why do you care so much about the man's haircut?!


Mte.

I think he looks weird with his current look but it doesn't actually bother me.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Good match.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Good match couple of botches but it had a different pace to it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Absolutely no reason for Punk to win. I get the bigger story is the Shield breakup but come the fuck on. What does Punk gain? Wasn't Punk championing for the new guys to get a proper shot? 

Bitch, please.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I bet everything I have that we're getting Punk/Reigns next Monday.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I am surprised with the crowd. They are usually shit, they are pretty decent tonight. (Y)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I don't think it's as bad as Pyro is making it, but they're def making Ambrose look like the weak link in the group after him potentially costing Rollins the match


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Great match, more and more Shield issues. Sucks we might never get Shield vs Wyatts.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Well at least it ended better then it started. Decent match altogether.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That was cool.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



birthday_massacre said:


> Rollins carried that much as he did with Cena last week.
> 
> Rollis is going to be a huge star if the WWE doesn't screw it up


This x1000


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rollins carried the hell out of this match. gj Rollins, GJ


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Despite the ugly start, match ended well. Rollins still looked good and the Shield slow burn continues.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Great opening match


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Pretty good opener.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

It was an alright match, I guess. Very sloppy, though.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Decent finish. Cena/Rollins was a lot better.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Look at Ambrose in the corner :ti sniffing dat coke


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Short match, but still fun. Loved seeing Rollins bust out the bucklebomb and the Skywalker.

Ambrose squatting in the corner and fuming, looking like a bloodthirsty crackhead. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Kane wut


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Did i miss something? Why is kanes mask in a box with lights?


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> Absolutely no reason for Punk to win. I get the bigger story is the Shield breakup but come the fuck on. What does Punk gain? Wasn't Punk championing for the new guys to get a proper shot?
> 
> Bitch, please.


lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Great match to start out the show. I'm pretty satisfied with how it went, despite its sloppy start.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why did it start with showing Kane's mask?

DAT HINTING.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

yes HHH is here


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That GTS sell was beautiful.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello Kane's mask.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

YES


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"Intercontinental match we can be proud of" :lmao

Steph :mark:

Hunter :mark:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Kane's Mask!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bryan D. said:


> Decent finish. Cena/Rollins was a lot better.


that was a main event and this was the damn opening match dude.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Derek said:


> Despite the ugly start, match ended well. Rollins still looked good and the Shield slow burn continues.


Rollins is a great in ring worker, as we can all witness.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Too much christmas ham for steph
Looks FAT


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> I don't think it's as bad as Pyro is making it, but they're def making Ambrose look like the weak link in the group after him potentially costing Rollins the match


This is kind of the point. It's called storytelling.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:HHH2 :burried


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Both did well, Rollins sold that GTS like a pro.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I liked that ending. Shield break up is imminent. It's not a matter of if anymore, but of when.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I don't want the shield broken up damn it! Though all three deserve pushes through the years.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Good match not as good as Rollins/Cena, but Seth is showing he belongs.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

ugly t shirt, wth lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Steph looks such a cunt


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Stephanie is dressed as conservative as can be lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Daniel Bryan in a gauntlet match!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Gauntlet match...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BRYAN VS HARPER :mark:

Another Bryan gauntlet :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> Absolutely no reason for Punk to win. I get the bigger story is the Shield breakup but come the fuck on. What does Punk gain? Wasn't Punk championing for the new guys to get a proper shot?
> 
> Bitch, please.


I know, right?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bryan in 3 matches?!?! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

a gauntlet match with the wyatts? I'm ok with this


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Uh oh main event for Rumble announcement!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fucking hell Maddox is horrible. Thank God he's attractive.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

FUCK YOU WWE IF IT'S NOT THE RUMBLE MATCH ITSELF


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



kokepepsi said:


> Too much christmas ham for steph
> Looks FAT


She's totes pregnant. I've been saying it for MONTHS.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sting vs. The Undertaker


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What's with all the ad breaks tonight? Never normally this many


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

MAIN EVENT! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This gauntlet is going to be terrible. The only one of the Wyatts that's decent in the ring is Harper


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bryan wanting the revenge on Wyatt while standing right next to Triple H who ruined his year?! fpalm
FUCK YOU, BRYAN!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh, a gauntlet match... I can dig it


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WF should be changed to WC

We Complain


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Guess the RR match isn't the PPV closer again?


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Shit main event time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So, the Royal Rumble Match isn't going to be the Main Event?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So the main event will be Bryan in another gauntlet match or will we get DAT SPOILER?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I don't. How CAN I enjoy it when all the guys who are actually entertaining are the ones they bury? Yeah, I want to see Ambrose look like a fool and get jobbed out while Reigns gets the Sheamus treatment.


We should do an experiment. Can you for once be a fan of someone that sucks major balls and will most likely be a success anyway? Maybe if you like them, they'll fail. So go start liking the next big generic dummy that will likely get a push. 

Every guy that you're a fan of is usually really good and deserve a shot but they turn into WWE fails. Maybe you're jinxing them. STOP LIKING THEM. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> Too much christmas ham for steph
> Looks FAT


Maybe she is pregnant again?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Shikamaru said:


> I swear every week camera angles get worse.


Not only the angles but that damn Parkinson camera that always shaking to emphasize "impact".


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

o.o main event for royal rumble, cena vs orton 2 or orton vs batista


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Damn those shirts Brad Maddox. 

There must be a section on Amazon.com they pay you to buy and wear those shirts.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

These gauntlet matches and 3-on-1 scenarios are getting old.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That was one sloppy looking gts. It benefit Punk nothing gaining a win. He doesn't need it. Cena/Rollins was way better.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> She's totes pregnant. I've been saying it for MONTHS.


YEah Think you right

Thats pregnant fatness


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bad For Business said:


> What's with all the ad breaks tonight? Never normally this many


They're using all their ad breaks early in the night, to save more TV time for the bigger segments.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WWE in 2013 sucked like no other


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bad For Business said:


> What's with all the ad breaks tonight? Never normally this many


:brock


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

If she was pregnant, she wouldn't have took that bump on raw a couple of weeks back...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> This is kind of the point. It's called storytelling.


ok...

when did I say it wasn't?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What's up with so many commercial breaks? We usually get a lot, but tonight has just been over the limit...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Lok said:


> Guess the RR match isn't the PPV closer again?


Gonna involve Batista or the spoiler thread


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Interesting.....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> WWE in 2013 sucked like no other


Ever heard of 2007?

It's not even worse than 2012, IMO. The summer's product was great.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> We should do an experiment. Can you for once be a fan of someone that sucks major balls and will most likely be a success anyway? Maybe if you like them, they'll fail. So go start liking the next big generic dummy that will likely get a push.
> 
> Every guy that you're a fan of is usually really good and deserve a shot but they turn into WWE fails. Maybe you're jinxing them. STOP LIKING THEM. :lmao


I sure hope he doesn't decide to become a Randy Orton fan now. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> What's up with so many commercial breaks? We usually get a lot, but tonight has just been over the limit...


Oh god don't say over the limit or we will get Big Show Vs. Swagger again!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So Orton vs......


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

When Reigns beats Punk it will make him look like the strongest member of the Shield


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> What's up with so many commercial breaks? We usually get a lot, but tonight has just been over the limit...


first hour is usually the highest rated hour so they are shoving as much commercials as possible.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Inb4 Randy vs Brock.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

seriously though... Bryan is all fired up to kill Bray Wyatt but does not give a single FUCK about HHH who highhandedly ruined him?!
FUCK YOU, DANIEL BRYAN, YOU PUSSY!!! :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Hope this will be good.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Ever heard of 2007?
> 
> It's not even worse than 2012, IMO. The summer's product was great.


I wouldn't go so far as 2007. 2010 was utter shit.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why does Bryan just accept a gauntlet match? Face or heel, it's just natural to not want to work your ass off for someone just because they feel like being a dick to you..


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

GOAT THEME :troll


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Ever heard of 2007?
> 
> It's not even worse than 2012, IMO. *The summer's product was great*.


If you insist


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



SubZero3:16 said:


> That was one sloppy looking gts. It benefit Punk nothing gaining a win. He doesn't need it. Cena/Rollins was way better.


Punk is channeling Orton during his punishment. Just going through the motions and waiting for his turn. The Shield look like bitches against Punk and Punk ain't going to give them nothing. He's comfy in his upper carder slot.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:hogan2

THE RETURN OF THE IMMORTAL HULK HOGAN FOR THE MAIN EVENT AT THE RUMBLE. WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN HULKAMANIA RUNS WILD ON YOU BROTHER!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Stephanie's music amuses me.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> That was one sloppy looking gts. It benefit Punk nothing gaining a win. He doesn't need it. Cena/Rollins was way better.


It doesn't do much for him, but it drives an even bigger wedge between the Shield while making Rollins look good in the process.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm already getting tired of the responses in this thread. Gonna do what I did last week, and watch Raw without looking through this thread.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Queen Bitch is here.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gonna predict Reigns vs. Punk at Rumble. Reigns keeps Rollins and Ambrose from getting involved and loses. 

Rematch on Raw the night after. Ambrose and Rollins interfere causing a DQ. Reigns intervenes and goes after them. Face turn.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Choke2Death said:


> I sure hope he doesn't decide to become a Randy Orton fan now. :lol


Funny, that's become my most fervent prayer.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Well this is the first raw since Monday Night Football has ended. So you keep trying WWE, you keep trying... :cheer


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Steph you better not disappoint...


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I get excited when Steph enters.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Give us a twirl, Steph. Lets see if you got some ass.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

FUCK, she is hot!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Tv 14 :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Know what would be nice tonight? A new years count down, and JERICHO returns


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ya'll trippin'

Steph looking fat? :rock5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bryan D. said:


> I wouldn't go so far as 2007. 2010 was utter shit.


Khali was the WHC in 2007. Rather uneventful year. 2010 was also terrible, though, I agree on that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Steph McMahon, not a good hypeman.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Orton is a gawd
#ortonfam


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol bryan "okay" what a push over


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

oh god an Orton tribute


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Here comes Mrs. McMahon talking to her class of seven year old children.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

An Orton video package? Are you shitting me?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

rton2 :mark: *DAT LEGEND KILLER!!!!*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

BENOIT NO SHOWEDD!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LOL at them not showing Benoit AT ALL


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

man, young Randy Orton was SO much more charismatic...


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Steph looks pregnant


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

oh great a Blandy Borton Promo
Cant we get an ad break during this?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Good old days when Orton was somewhat tolerable.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I thought Stephanie was going to announce her pregnancy, guess not.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

BENOIT CAMEO


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

its Batista vs Orton to setup Batsita vs HHH at WM30?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Orton beat the invisible man :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Saw Beniot's name on a sign during this promo :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LEGEND KILLER ORTON :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Man, I miss the pose and the spark shower

:sadpanda


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Legend.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> We should do an experiment. Can you for once be a fan of someone that sucks major balls and will most likely be a success anyway? Maybe if you like them, they'll fail. So go start liking the next big generic dummy that will likely get a push.
> 
> *Every guy that you're a fan of is usually really good and deserve a shot but they turn into WWE fails. Maybe you're jinxing them. STOP LIKING THEM. :lmao*


I was actually thinking that, but decided to bite my tongue.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Saw Benoit's boot in that video. :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I wonder who Orton won that title from.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT cinematic promo package!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Legend Killer highlights... Makes me sad.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

KURT ANGLE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

They should do so many more of these montages. They're fantastic.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Orton god.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fat Orton is everything.
Coke Orton is God.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Goodness, Orton used to be good-looking. Well I'll be :shocked:


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

are they playing a Hans Zimmer piece in the background of this Randy Orton package?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Will this highlight reel include the 2007 and 2012 HGH Suspensions?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That title reign count.
Fucking disgusting :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

its pretty sad how long that ugly spinner belt was around for


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> Ya'll trippin'
> 
> Steph looking fat? :rock5


I actually thought that too, almost looked like she was prego again haha

Not saying she is, just what she's wearing looks it.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dat Christian sighting...

And sweet jesus why must you be so long video?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lol at this Dark Knight music tho


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm not here for Orton unless he gets all chubby and homoerotic again. Make it happen, Steph.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

How long is this fucking promo...jesus christ


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck, this is a fucking good promo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This video package glossing over Orton being Triple H's bitch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I need a new Orton documentary where his young baby mamma side piece says that he's better now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Love these video packages


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tobit said:


> Orton beat the invisible man :mark:


Chrispen Wah


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That was GOAT


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Boring video for a boring champion. #Blandy


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> WWE in 2013 sucked like no other


The best in ring year since 2002.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> :lol at this Dark Knight music tho


He isn't the champion we want.

He's the champion we.........you know what, no he isn't.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Even his video package is boring.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:clap


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That promo was great


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Goddamn that was a long ass videopackage.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:clap Just beautiful I'm in tears :bosh6


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Boring WWE champion ever.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tobit said:


> Orton beat the invisible man :mark:


:lmao Ikr?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LOL cena.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

FFS


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> Man, I miss the pose and the spark shower
> 
> :sadpanda










:datass


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

ok.....


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Who didn't see that coming? lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That was a fucking good promo. Maybe a little too long, but great nonetheless.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

hahahahahaha cena!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

-_-


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

OMOMOMGOMGOGM HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh hell :lmao
Blockbuster :lmao
Biggest rematch in history :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Well colour me fucking surprised.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Jan sena


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

yes cena wont be in the rumble few


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Nobody saw that coming.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol vanilla matches are now the special flavor.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

fuck that shitttt


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Nooooooooooooo cena vs orton again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Orton vs Cena, fk this


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

AGAIN?

FUCK OFF!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

God damn it Steph. Way to disappoint.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Great, means Cena isn't going to win the rumble. Thanks Steph.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

It's weird, most people seem to think Orton is boring, but I don't really see it. Certainly not like ADR.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao All this to announce a rematch. Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin bullshit


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WHY GOD WHY


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

THANK GOD

For a second thought Cena was gona win the rumble again

BRYAN FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh no.... Does this mean Batista - Orton at Mania? 

(Loads gun)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

victory by pin fall or submission only?

So does that mean its a no DQ match or no count out match


wouldn't that not be a traditional match then ha


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

BLOCKBUSTER ANNOUNCEMENT! :vince5 :cena4 :trips2 :rko2


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Uhh...cena Orton AGAIN...the fuck?!?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

oh geez what an earth shattering announcement


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol all that just for that obvious announcement


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh thank fuck, there is a god. We get to get rid of that shit at the Rumble. Maybe there's a chance we'll get Punk and/or Bryan back involved in the Authority storyline after all.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Fuck you WWE. At least it gives Batista and Brock a shot at the rumble, leading to a state down after the main event.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

oh boy another Cena vs Orton match. Oh joy


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I actually hope the Rumble doesn't Main Event so I can go to bed early. Just not interested in that shite again


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What a lackluster announcement by Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ahh Logic. How WWE can just make you not exist gets more and more amazing every week..


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Least he won't win the Rumble.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Randy Orton vs John Cena. WOW I cant miss that. smh. You can just tell 2014 is going to be the same crap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Orton/Cena?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

At least Cena's not in the rumble match tho.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Think the bright side, you won't see Cena winning Rumble this year


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Awesome package. Even saw a Benoit sighting as he laid down on the mat when Orton was celebrating! 

Orton vs Cena again? I'm fine with it although a triple threat with Bryan would have been better. Oh and please don't have Cena win it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"against....JOHN CENA!"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

'BIGGEST IN HISTORY' Been a lot of that in the last year


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WOW OMG!! We finally got a fresh and original match that we've all been waiting for! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> :datass


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Man, that Orton stuff was boring, what was going on?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

so they had a video package for kyle orton?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

FUCK. RUMBLE MATCH NOT THE MAIN EVENT BUT THIS SHIT IS.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

cena vs orton for the billionth time, what a big announcement! steph really showed how it was done.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Orton/Cena #329380232940832490832409834298024390 at the RR.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So I can watch the rumble without fear of a Cena Win? That'll do for me


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Well no Cena in the rumble match


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

No Interference, she said? Is John Cena really going to get pinned cleaned at the Rumble? I doubt it.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That long ass video package was just to announce something we've known was coming since the end of their last match?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Once in a lifetime!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Orton v. Cena in a traditional championship match


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I am still holding out for the hope that Cena joins the authority at RR, and The Undertaker wins the Rumble match, thus setting up Cena to break the streak at WM30, making him one of the GOAT heels.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

FANDANGOAT


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sooooooo under whelming, atleast it hopefully means Cena won't be in the Rumble match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

People are just _now_ noticing Stephanie's bulky, tank-like frame?


She's always been built like that. And FYI, she's 40 and has already endured birthing two kids. Metabolism will be a bitch, obviously.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck all these adverts.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh yeah, Cena technically lost his title so he is entitled to a rematch. The joy. 8*D


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fandango is a jobber and hardly ever wins, how does he get an IC title match>


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

...the fuck was the point of that?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Well at least Cena won't get a third rumble win...yet.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

No. No more fucking Cena/Orton matches please. They've both been in the WWE for, like, 11 years and their original feud started over 6 years ago, we should not be watching them still wrestling each other in _20-fucking-13_.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Did anybody notice if Punk had color in his boots tonight? That's something else I've noticed, he's gone from wearing boot/knee covers that match his tights, to just always wearing black boots. It's just really like he don't care.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the IC Title Match Main Eventing?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Eulonzo said:


>


:jaydamn


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Yeah, Fandango, get the title off of that ugly-ass boring fuck, boy! :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So it's Orton vs. Cena No DQ at the Rumble?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Vince, dont you get tired of this shit!?!?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Where's the baby Big Show? :cena4


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



checkcola said:


> No Interference, she said? Is John Cena really going to get pinned cleaned by Rumble? I doubt it.


So you saying you see HHH winning the rumble match , and Cena winning the main event?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> FUCK. RUMBLE MATCH NOT THE MAIN EVENT BUT THIS SHIT IS.


Even more of a sign that Punk wins.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> FUCK. RUMBLE MATCH NOT THE MAIN EVENT BUT THIS SHIT IS.


There is always a main event title match?


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The came back for that stupid announcement then back to commercial


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tobit said:


> Oh yeah, Cena technically lost his title so he is entitled to a rematch. The joy. 8*D


No he didn't. He lost a title that no longer exists officially so...How do you get a "REMATCH" for a title that no longer exists?

That's WWE Logic. Logically the one who should be challenging for the title is Daniel Bryan, since he held the title last against Randy Orton officially.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

All that hype stuff for another fucking Cena/Orton match. Good job, WWE.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I really hope that wasn't the "big announcement" from The Authority.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TehJerichoFan said:


> People are just _now_ noticing Stephanie's bulky, tank-like frame?
> 
> 
> She's always been built like that. And FYI, she's 40 and has already endured birthing two kids. Metabolism will be a bitch, obviously.


Her face looks fat

Prob too much carbs over the break


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Vince, dont you get tired of this shit!?!?


He don't get tired of money


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Old_Skool said:


> Sooooooo under whelming, atleast it hopefully means Cena won't be in the Rumble match.


they said it was going to be the mainevent...they are really better off having it before the Rumble because nobody is going to give a shit about the match especially if a fan fav like Punk or Bryan win it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Banez said:


> Think the bright side, you won't see Cena winning Rumble this year


Cena wins title... and wins the rumble... and faces himself at wrestlemania :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TehJerichoFan said:


> People are just _now_ noticing Stephanie's bulky, tank-like frame?
> 
> 
> She's always been built like that. And FYI, she's 40 and has already endured birthing two kids. Metabolism will be a bitch, obviously.


shes 37 not 40


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Cena beats Orton in the title match & still somehow competes/wins the Royal Rumble. He faces himself at Wrestlemania.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Man I wish Bob Orton Sr would have never got it to wrestling.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lol in Canada they just did an ad for WWE Live on January 12th advertising Cena as WHC


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Old_Skool said:


> Sooooooo under whelming, atleast it *hopefully means Cena won't be in the Rumble match.*


sure he won't...

:cena5


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fandango vs Big E = piss and social media break


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Stad said:


>


:cena4
:cena5


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Psych new season :mark:

20 commercials in the first hour! :vince$


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



VRsick said:


> Cena wins title... and wins the rumble... and faces himself at wrestlemania :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Batista :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Cena, Orton and Batista.

The future.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TJC93 said:


> There is always a main event title match?


Um, no. Look at 2009, just one example off the top of my head.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Just wait for it!

Soon you'l see Batista as either challenger or Champion for 2014 till he retires.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

THE ANIMAL :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> No. No more fucking Cena/Orton matches please. They've both been in the WWE for, like, 11 years and their original feud started over 6 years ago, we should not be watching them still wrestling each other in _20-fucking-13_.


It puts to rest the issue of John Cena's rematch clause and he doesn't have to be eliminated from the Rumble, so its win win for him. But how does Orton win this match? That's the only thing that I can't figure out.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

BATISTA :mark:

THE BEAST HAS BEEN UNLEASHED! :batista2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I missed Batista's entire career during my hiatus.

Give me one good reason to be pleased he's taking up a spot that someone with actual wrestling ability could be in? Please. Just one.

(I would even settle for tumblr drama and Diva sleaze as a reason.)

Is Curtis Axel looking hot tonight, or is my beard fetish just kicked up a notch?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The beast.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Stad said:


>


Hey how about that 100 million dollar lawsuit Show?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

watch out, CM Punk, Bryan and the rest of the vanilla midgets! 
THE ANIMAL IS BACK! :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

At least Batista is coming to SAVE US!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bigdickista.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

John Cena to win the Rumble and beat Orton in the same night.

:cena4


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Batista: "IM TIRED OF WAITING...for my Totino's Pizza Rolls..."


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big Dave :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Every time I think of Batista I think of the time Santino made fun of his entrance.
I'm baba-tista! I shoot a lasers from my hands like a little child! :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Beating Cena by himself didn't prove Orton was the real champion? 

Fuck your logic.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wait, did Steph announce the main event for RR? I didn't even hear it


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"Now we'll finally know who the real champion is." 

What, the TLC match wasn't enough? :kobe

Axel :ti


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

To those complaining about ads, you should've downloaded the WWE app. :HHH2 :cole3 :vince$


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Banez said:


> Think the bright side, you won't see Cena winning Rumble this year


Juan Cena to win the Rumble. :cena5


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Axel :ti


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Am I the only one not excited for Batista's return? He's just a good looking muscular guy to me, nothing more.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

THE FUCK??????? 

So just because it was a TLC match, Randy isn't REALLY the champion until he wins a one on one? :lol ok....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Here we go now HHH going to enter the rumble match ,cena walking into WM30 as champion vs HHH rumble winner


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why is Curtis Axel still around?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

If Ziggler jobs to Axel again... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

HHH is gonna make his own title. 
WWE World _Heavyweight_ Champion. It's italicized so it's different.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

2014 will be the genesis of the evolution of the progression of Axel.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Most dominated superstar in 2013 :axel


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

McGilliaxel promo! He has been so good he gets the jobber entrance, dude!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh shit, Ziggler might actually win a match.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

If Ziggler loses here, he is really done.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I think Triple H will be in the Rumble match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> John Cena to win the Rumble and beat Orton in the same night.
> 
> :cena4


DARE TO DREAM! - Rowdy Roddy Piper


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

ZIGGLER :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> At least Batista is coming to SAVE US!


I'd rather have :brock

If you catch my drift ;D


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DAT AXEL PROMO SKILLS!!! :ass:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Thought the TLC match decided who the real champion is HHH?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

and Axel is still on my TV because...???


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Um, no. Look at 2009, just one example off the top of my head.




So what was Edge vs Jeff Hardy? Title matches are always announced as the main event even if the RR comes after them, Orton/Cena will go last though


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

AXEL. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Did Dolph get rid of the pink in his hair? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> I missed Batista's entire career during my hiatus.
> 
> Give me one good reason to be pleased he's taking up a spot that someone with actual wrestling ability could be in? Please. Just one.


He is overrated IMO, I never cared for him. If he is taking up Bryans or Punks spot its a bad thing, If he is taking up the big show or Henrys spot then its not that bad.

Is he back full time or just part time?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> I missed Batista's entire career during my hiatus.
> 
> Give me one good reason to be pleased he's taking up a spot that someone with actual wrestling ability could be in? Please. Just one.


His short heel run with a Kanye gimmick was fun. That's it. I think a lot of people hype him because of nostalgia and because he's a AE mark.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Damn. Uncharasmatic doesn't even begin to describe Axel.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm confused. They can't BOTH lose...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

2013 has been shit for ziggler and it will only be worse in 2014 :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Hey, it's Mr. Charisma, Curtis Axel!1!1!


I love sports entertainment in 2013. So many charismatic wrasslers to enjoy!!11


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fucking hell. Orton has already beaten Cena for the undisputed title, so why are they still going with this bullshit "We'll find out who the real champion is!" angle? Tired of this repetitive shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Did Dolph Ziggler just say 'radder'?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



bob311 said:


> So I can watch the rumble without fear of a Cena Win? That'll do for me


Orton retains the titles. 
Cena enters the Rumble.
Cena wins.

:vince$


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This is the moment...of the moment of 2013...where the moment...that we witness...the moment...that Curtis Axel has his moment.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DAT ZIGGLER POP DOE! :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ziggler's resolution should be to last another year in the company.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ziggler sucks at cutting promos

Way to try hard its so annoying


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Hell yeah, a 100% guaranteed victory for my man Axel. :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ain't nobody tell me that Axel had a mental asylum gimmick. Cause he must be hallucinating that whole dominant superstar thing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Stealing the show tagline only works if you actually steal the show


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Don't care about personality or charisma when it comes to Baby Hennig. He is smooth as silk in that ring. A thing of beauty is a joy forever.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This RAW so far just sums up 2013 for WWE. A complete bore fest


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So much charisma in the ring. 

Oh, and Curtis Axel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ziggler adding pink clam sauce to his Ramen = I'm all out of ideas, guys.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Ratman said:


> Thought the TLC match decided who the real champion is HHH?


Fucking seriously.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Follow WWE on Instagram so I can see selfies from a 64-year old man? Yeah...no, thanks.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Hey, it's Mr. Charisma, Curtis Axel!1!1!
> 
> 
> I love sports entertainment in 2013. So many charismatic wrasslers to enjoy!!11


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Did Dolph Ziggler just say 'radder'?


He's stuck in the 80s/90s.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That's all they announced? Cena vs Orton at RR in a match with less intrigue than the TLC match? Way to take a step down.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So who wins this? Add Ryder as the special ref and this would be a complete mind fuck.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Why is Curtis Axel still around?


to make everyone miss his pops even more when they see his offspring on the screen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Okay. I've had enough of Lawler. Can they send him away again? Thanks.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lawlyer with that real depressing shit right there... 

"Sucks to be these guys ending this year with THIS match lol"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The fuck was that? I mean, why would you bump like that?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I love how they keep plugging Cena vs. Orton XXXXX as a big announcement.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ain't nobody tell me that Axel had a mental asylum gimmick. Cause he must be hallucinating that whole dominant superstar thing.


I actually think Axel could work in an escaped inmate gimmick. Look at those crazy facial expressions and bad acting. Stick him in a straight jacket on the way to the ring and change and have him cut insane promos with those Asylum eyes.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Billy Kidman said:


> Orton retains the titles.
> Cena enters the Rumble.
> Cena wins.
> 
> :vince$



BIGGEST TRILOGY EVER!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

+1 to Axel for taking a turnbuckle shot in such a creative way.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Did Dolph Ziggler just say 'radder'?


He did. He also got a Powerglove and a furby for Christmas.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck this company if Ziggler loses.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> That's all they announced? Cena vs Orton at RR in a match with less intrigue than the TLC match? Way to take a step down.


HHH has an announcement next


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lawler "Nobody wants to be a failure in the last thing they'll EVER do."

Well, you've got no fucking choice mate, sorry.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

It's incredible to see how Ziggler went from WHC to jobbing to Curtis Axel.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> This RAW so far just sums up 2013 for WWE. A complete bore fest


We got to see Rollins carry Punk :draper2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dolphin "Zigglypuff" Wiggler will lose.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So much ass in this match. Again. They need to hire that one TNA cameraman.

You know the one.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> Ziggler adding pink clam sauce to his Ramen = I'm all out of ideas, guys.


:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

inb4 Dolph wins via some weak roll-up


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ziggler wins!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I hate how they job someone out, then after the fact, they start off with a 'he's in a slump' storyline bringing even more attention to it. That storyline never works.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TJC93 said:


> BIGGEST TRILOGY EVER!


Bigger than the Star Wars sequel trilogy :troll


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Shikamaru said:


> HHH has an announcement next


"I wil be the guest referee"


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

holy crap Ziggler won a match


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Finally he is getting something...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

dolph wins!!!!!!!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ziggler with a win in his last match EVER! :lawler


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DAT MOMENTUM FOR ZIGGLER WITH THAT HUGE WIN OVER CURTIS FUCKING AXEL fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

First win since Jan 2013 :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm so confused by this ending.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Axel wears the L.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bring forth the year of Ziggy


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ziggler won? I'm confused


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Curtis Axel needs an Al Snow/Dave Sullivan type gimmick.

Just spike his drink and watch the results unfurl.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, unexpected. Don't know if it's good for Ziggler or just super bad for Axel.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

At least Ziggler didn't job to Axel. I seriously thought he was going to.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Take assxel and get him the fuck out of WWE.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ziggler Wins !!!!!!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Did rock and punk main event?


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

my man dolph climbing back to the top :banderas


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Okay.

Okay.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Alright, I take that back!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> I missed Batista's entire career during my hiatus.
> 
> Give me one good reason to be pleased he's taking up a spot that someone with actual wrestling ability could be in? Please. Just one.


He's one of the few really big guys with a generic moveset for a big man who's actually capable of putting on great matches with much smaller guys. His matches with Mysterio were surprisingly good and Daniel Bryan was able to put on a great five minute match with him at one point. He just has a style that can work with most people. Unfortunately, they are planning on having him face Orton...and Batista/Orton hasn't exactly produced the best series of matches.

ITS WWE APP TIME!!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes! Jeez how wonderful that I get excited over Ziggler beating Axel. Times have certainly changed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Looks like Dolphin "Zigglypuff" Wiggler wins. He'll be released in April, 2014.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big win for Ziggler?

wow, some 'high' standards there


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm a Ziggler fan but that shot of people texting on their phones not giving a shit after his win was priceless. XD


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Triple H: I will enter the first ever 1 man Royal Rumble


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Can't wait till Dolph and Ryback get out of the doghouse and get proper pushes.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Michal Cole and this WWE App bullshit


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Here comes the tutorial...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lol Jerry chirping Michael about the App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

We know Cole. We fucking know. fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Of course we need a guide on how to download the app. 

How exciting... Damien Sandow vs The Miz, Kingston or Khali! That makes me wanna download the app immediately!!!!!


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

that was an odd ass ending lmfao!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I know how to use my fucking phone.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

who gives a fuck about any of those choices?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Uh...someone needs to get security on that white guy that just made a death threat on live tv.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao

"Big win for Dolph". I guess any win at this point is big for him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Of course 2013 can't end without cole explaining to us how to use the app :lmao I love this company


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Do I really give a fuck about who Damien Sandows opponent will be?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Of course they need to show us how to download the WWE App before the year is over :StephenA


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

If I had the app, I'd vote for The Great Shit.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TheGMofGods said:


> He's one of the few really big guys with a generic moveset for a big man who's actually capable of putting on great matches with much smaller guys. His matches with Mysterio were surprisingly good and Daniel Bryan was able to put on a great five minute match with him at one point. He just has a style that can work with most people. Unfortunately, they are planning on having him face Orton...and Batista/Orton hasn't exactly produced the best series of matches.
> 
> ITS WWE APP TIME!!


I'd be open to matches you recommend. Because every Batista match where he wasn't carried by a much better wrestler has been dull as dishwater.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh, yeah...'cause those are all such GREAT options.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

PLEASE PICK WHO DAMIEN SANDOW WILL JOB TO ON THE APP WE JUST MENTIONED FOR THE FIRST TIME


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm not fucking stupid. Still not downloading that fucking app.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I swear to god if Khali does not win this I will cry 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

How to download the WWE APP :mark: :cole3

Dat app plug :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Joe Hennig is a good hand


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

If they pick Khali I fucking give up.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Can I vote for throat slitting?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Summer Rae makes my wee wee go OMFG BB.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Those options :ti

Maybe next time, WWE.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So we get to vote on which geek Sandow loses too? _Great_


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why does WWE hate Sandow? I mean fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Time to check out Summer Rae and the one thing she does well. Stand there.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

HOLY FU.CKING SUMMER!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I just voted for Khali, because I'm pretty bored.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Kabraxal said:


> Finally he is getting something...


Why do people say this every time Dolph wins an unimportant/meaningless match?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Let's go, Fandango! Take the title away from that boring ugly-ass big piece of turd!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

'Pick Damien Sandow's opponent'

Wow, what high stakes! Right up there with 'Pick Triple H's jockstrap for the night' and 'Pick Kofi's colour of bandana'!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Omg Summer... :yum:


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

If you're capable of operating a smart phone, you don't need constant instructions on how to download the WWE App. 

Cole may as well say "Okay you god damn frittatas, I'm gonna go over this ONE more time..."


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae.

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow vs. SKILLZ, a guy who can't walk or Coral's bitch.

Pass.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



checkcola said:


> I hate how they job someone out, then after the fact, they start off with a 'he's in a slump' storyline bringing even more attention to it. That storyline never works.


 I think it actually helped MVP get real over as a face.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RyanPelley said:


> Summer Rae makes my wee wee go OMFG BB.


Foorreal thoooooo


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lol: At people who think the votes are legit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I don't know if Ziggler pinning that guy is a confidence booster or not.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Raes outfit....My jaw is on the floor god damn that's hot


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Time to check out Summer Rae and the one thing she does well. Stand there.


You obviously don't watch NXT. Summer Rae is better in the ring than you would suspect.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



bmp487 said:


> I just voted for Khali, because I'm pretty bored.



That'll cure your boredom!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Show needs more Renee Young


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Time to check out Summer Rae and the one thing she does well. Stand there.


I'm willing to bet you haven't seen her wrestle.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> I'd be open to matches you recommend. Because every Batista match where he wasn't carried by a much better wrestler has been dull as dishwater.


Try Batista vs Triple H - Vengeance 2005 - Hell in a cell


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



bob311 said:


> Triple H: I will enter the first ever 1 man Royal Rumble


DA GAWD :mark: 

:hhh2


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Wow, what high stakes! Right up there with 'Pick Triple H's jockstrap for the night' and 'Pick Kofi's colour of bandana'!


I legit lol'd at the jockstrap thing


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Can't wait till Dolph gets out of the doghouse and gets a proper push.


Fixed


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I don't know how to download apps and they always explain it too fast for me so I can never figure out how to get it. :$


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow a lame


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Show is boring as piss, disappointed in Punk's botching...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> Uh...someone needs to get security on that white guy that just made a death threat on live tv.


What happened? 

And please I made multiple threats to kill Swagger at Survivor Series. I think most people were hoping I was pyscho enough to hop the barricade.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Voted for Khali.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

choices are the bore, the chore or the snore


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Time to check out Summer Rae and the one thing she does well. Stand there.


Erm, no. She's one of the better Divas on the roster in terms of wrestling ability and mic skills.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> You obviously don't watch NXT. Summer Rae is better in the ring than you would suspect.


A lot of the ladies in NXT are, its just that WWE would rather push the Total(lly crap) Divas instead


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae :homer


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

There should be a fourth option saying: "None of the above." If this options gets the most votes, then do a whole new poll. Why am I asking so much? This is WWE we're talking about fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lol, remember when Mick Foley said Sandow is going to be a big star? #Careerruinedforratings


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

hope they don't give Flair a mic next monday ha


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Is Batista returning tonight?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Old School Raw...Woot!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> I'd be open to matches you recommend. Because every Batista match where he wasn't carried by a much better wrestler has been dull as dishwater.


Wasn't disputing against that. His matches with Henry, despite the incredibly big build for it, were just a wreck. 

AND DAT FLAIR WHOOOOOOO!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh shit! Old School Raw >>>>


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why are they showing WCW stars, I thought they were jokes. Right, Vince?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae the best part of the show so far. :yum:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

my ***** :langston


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm a real American :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Imagine this theme song in the main even on WM


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Krinkles said:


> I'm willing to bet you haven't seen her wrestle.


Wait, she's a wrestler?

I thought she was only a dancer/valet. unk2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The NAO at Old School RAW =


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

that ZERO pop for Big E :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WWE Old School

Will Roddy Piper be drunk?
Will Bob Backlund be out of his mind?
How many times will Mae Young get bleeped?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Its Big E 'Take steroids for breakfast' Langston


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

We had this:









Now we have this:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae and Faaaaaaaandddddddaaaaaaaaaaangooooooo!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

*Shinny old school jackets*

Looks like Lawler's back at it again. Perverted bastard.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae's looking good tonight. :moyes1


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

squash this big e


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh man summer rae :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The crowd with the super-loud Fandangoing going on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Time for some real eye candy.


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Saw IRS a few times. Do they dare put him near bo dallas or even Bray lol


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dat rack on summer ray!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae is just made to make men get erections


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

On a pole? :russo


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LOL at people still "fandangoing". That ship has sailed, folks.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fandango !!!!!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



KuritaDavion said:


> WWE Old School
> 
> Will Roddy Piper be drunk?
> Will Bob Backlund be out of his mind?
> How many times will Mae Young get bleeped?


How many backs will be broken by the Iron Shiek?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:banderas Summer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Erm, no. She's one of the better Divas on the roster in terms of wrestling ability and mic skills.


And of course he is wasted on being a valet instead of a wrestler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I have a tv that is not HD and looks like a big ass box. So no, WWE, I will not join that discussion. I can't even see the hash tag.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Inb4 all the IWC creeps... damn too late.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Time for some real eye candy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What happened to Fandango's bright-light?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Big booty brown going to get five


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I really have to wonder how most of these fans wrangle up $100 for a ticket to Raw. 

Oh right nevermind. Obamacare. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



KuritaDavion said:


> WWE Old School
> 
> Will Roddy Piper be drunk?
> Will Bob Backlund be out of his mind?
> How many times will Mae Young get bleeped?


Need more of this:


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:mark::mark::mark: dat summer rae outfit


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Does anyone here actually expect Fandango to win?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Holy fuck, Summer Rae. :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Eulonzo said:


> Wait, she's a wrestler?
> 
> I thought she was only a dancer/valet. unk2


NXT! NXT! NXT!

OK, y'all. I'm going to take a pass on this match and shower for work. Tell me what happens when I get back.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> You obviously don't watch NXT. Summer Rae is better in the ring than you would suspect.





Krinkles said:


> I'm willing to bet you haven't seen her wrestle.


that'd be all good if she did that on the main roster instead of making constipated faces and acting like every near fall was life or death

NXT Summer Rae>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>the clown on Raw every week.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> We had this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad they found out baby girl (or her sister) was into porn, so they got rid of her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

GHB doesn't care anymore how anyone pronounces his name as long as he gets tv time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Stad said:


>


:allen1


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Is someone trying to do a Summer Rae chant? :lmao


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Trying to make it seem sorta relevant.. thats a cool change of pace


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Does anyone here actually expect Fandango to win?


Not at all. I expect Big E to have a long run with the title.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

No complaints about Summers' outfit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Does anyone here actually expect Fandango to win?


With WWE, you never know.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The crowd knows who to chant for


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae is NOT PG.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sweet Jews for Jesus, Summer Rae tonight is just...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Asenath said:


> NXT! NXT! NXT!


I was kidding.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Krinkles said:


> I'm willing to bet you haven't seen her wrestle.


Nor do I want to. Zero interest in watching women wrestle.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This crowd is so good, hey look, someone is trying to start a Mexican Wave!

Oh wait, no, he's just getting up to buy another hot dog.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

she should take her own advice and calm the fuck down

what a lame


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> We had this:


*sigh* I miss that. :sad:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Competiveness, everybody. 
Dat journalist.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I know Orton and Cena are going to wrestle for the title at the Royal Rumble. I read it on LOP. I can't wait until some fatass slob cuts a serious promo backing up Cena and mocking the crowd, when he is a tool for management.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae is smokin' hot!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



bjnelson19705 said:


> With WWE, you never know.


Yes we do. The big jacked up guy with pecs bigger than my head and a singlet three sizes too small who's been getting a push is beating the quasi-rapist dancer with the valet with the giant forehead.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

They can put over Big E's size all they want, but there's something so unnatural about someone who's 5'10" being near 300 pounds


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Her pretty outfit almost makes me forget about her abnormally large forehead...









...almost.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I really like Big E


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big E needs some powerhouse lessons from Brock Lesnar or Cesaro.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

OMG I swear I just saw Miz's dad :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> They can put over Big E's size all they want, but there's something so unnatural about someone who's 5'10" being near 300 pounds


Something tells me that a lot of him may not be natural


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> We had this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitchface tho...

(sigh)feels


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Too bad they found out baby girl (or her sister) was into porn, so they got rid of her.


You got this info from where?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



richyque said:


> Dat rack on summer ray!


Called it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Nor do I want to. Zero interest in watching women wrestle.


inb4 "You're a sexist"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae chants! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fagdango still looks like one of the greasers chasing Marty McFly in the first BTTF.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big E calling his spots too loudly


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Summer Rae is NOT PG.




It's PG not Universal


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Does anyone here actually expect Fandango to win?


I do. 8*D

FandangoForWHC. :vince


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Nor do I want to. Zero interest in watching women wrestle.


You interested in this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer took away how legit this rapist looked in the beginning. Bitch cheering at ringside like she's at a little league game.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fandango busting out a reverse figure 4 leglock? Impressive. bama


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

this match is so boring
why is big e IC champion


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Eulonzo said:


> I do. 8*D
> 
> FandangoForWHC. :vince


So for a defunct title, basically.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

You could really tell Cole was itching to go to commercial then. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Stad said:


> You interested in this?


Hell yeah, bro. I'd give it to her all night long.

:troll


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

It's about time for a character repackage with Fandango

It's about that time for the return of Creepy Curtis. <3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



birthday_massacre said:


> this match is so boring
> why is big e IC champion



:cena2


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Eulonzo said:


> Wait, she's a wrestler?
> 
> I thought she was only a dancer/valet. unk2


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Nice Indian Deathlock.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

How am I suppose to pay attention to the match when Summer Rae is wearing that outfit?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



birthday_massacre said:


> this match is so boring
> why is big e IC champion


Because black guys can't be WWE Unified Champions of course :vince4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



birthday_massacre said:


> this match is so boring
> why is big e IC champion


Titties
Ass
Thighs


And they didn't have to pressure him into getting any of that surgically enhanced.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Stad said:


>


:ann1

everything about this dude irks me


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Stad said:


>


Yea....that didn't happen.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lawler is gonna tap dance all over Big E`s body


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big E is growing on me, this match sucks balls though.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Not sure if JBL is being wise ass sometimes or if he's just real good at his job.

"Big win over Curtis Axel"
"It's not every day you get a title shot here in the WWE, any title"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Stad said:


> You interested in this?


10/10

Would bang...

















That big ass TV to try to pick up reception, again.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> :ann1
> 
> everything about this dude irks me


YOU RACIST PRICK!! :cussin:



:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TehJerichoFan said:


> It's about time for a character repackage with Fandango
> 
> It's about that time for the return of Creepy Curtis. <3


What the?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Stad said:


>


:tyson:allen1:jaydamn:bosh5:deandre:bosh3:floyd1


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Didn't know this forum had Big E haters. :gus


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KFC promoting picking up hookers in their "Go Cups" commercial? :lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why are people so angry over an app plug? 

Like, what is honestly the big deal?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

not feeling this match at all


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

abrown stop trying to bring the black man down, brotha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae should try dancing in the royal rumble to distract the wrestlers and Fandango will eliminate people when their focus is on her. Do it Vince take my idea!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> :ann1
> 
> everything about this dude irks me


Just wait. He's gonna flop. I'd bet my left nut on it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sorry, but Big E just doesn't grab my attention. We've all seen this musclebound shit hundreds of times. They have all the charisma that steroids can provide, which is none.

It's not all his fault though.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Can anyone get a picture of Summer Rae in that outfit?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TehJerichoFan said:


> It's about time for a character repackage with Fandango
> 
> It's about that time for the return of Creepy Curtis. <3


WTF?! When is that even from?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punked Up said:


> Why are people so angry over an app plug?
> 
> Like, what is honestly the big deal?


App Plug is one thing. 

Insulting the fuck out of your audience by having a tutorial on "how to download an app to your phone" is what makes us rage.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DEM LEGS :datass













































on Big E! :vince5


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

GUYS LOOK AT THE "E" SIGN IN THE CROWD.

ONE OF YOU FUCKS MADE A SIGN FOR THE FIRST LETTER IN MY USERNAME! :vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ambrose's US title being a non motherfucking factor.
Maybe they can play into him actually being a legit nutcase and that's the reason why no one has bothered challenging him. It's better than their just because reasoning.


Classic match up :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



birthday_massacre said:


> this match is so boring
> *why is big e IC champion*


At least he's better than Curtis Trash-hole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big E vs. Fandango.

That poor IC Title.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Not sure if JBL is being wise ass sometimes or if he's just real good at his job.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dango using the Indian Deathlock made this MOTN. Also, Summer :kobe4


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

double post. my bad


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"Here are some tweets that are discussing this classic match up!"

*First tweet shown talks about Batista, makes no mention of IC title match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Classic matchup? Big E Langston vs Fandango? The fuck are you on Cole? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck, CROWD is DEAD...and I don't blame them.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TehJerichoFan said:


> It's about time for a character repackage with Fandango
> 
> It's about that time for the return of Creepy Curtis. <3


Don't like that. I like Fandango anyway.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae's got one ugly face, like she's been hit with a shovel.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wondering about the "hate" of Big E?

It's not hate. It's not love either. It's..meh. He's just one of a long line of musclebounds over the years, doesn't matter the color at all. He could be martian with a musclebound physique and bore the living hell out of us.

Not that Fandango is any better. Is worse in fact


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Stad said:


>


I can't watch this gif without hearing this music.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Eulonzo said:


> GUYS LOOK AT THE "E" SIGN IN THE CROWD.
> 
> ONE OF YOU FUCKS MADE A SIGN FOR THE FIRST LETTER IN MY USERNAME! :vince5


JeriGOAT starts with a J, idiot.


:troll


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This is so boring


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TehJerichoFan said:


> It's about time for a character repackage with Fandango
> 
> It's about that time for the return of Creepy Curtis. <3


YAAAAAS
He needs his chloroform rag too.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I never understood the hype for Big E, from NXT on :argh:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Very topical, Jerry.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> :ann1
> 
> everything about this dude irks me


:lmao Just about the same for me as well. Dude is already blew up in this match.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LOL King with a huge faux pas there, talking about UFC on RAW. Nice!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



HHHbkDX said:


> Classic matchup? Big E Langston vs Fandango? The fuck are you on Cole?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's CLASSIC, bro. Like, if you just started watching 12 months ago.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wow. Commentators mentioning Anderson now?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What's up with WWE running long PPV type matches tonight? We're an hour 15 minutes in and this is only the second match.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fools in here tripping. Decent match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bad For Business said:


> Summer Rae's got one ugly face, like she's been hit with a shovel.


There are plenty of guys and probably a chick or two on this forum who would rape that shovel if given the chance.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer Rae is a great valet. Really knows how to sell the match and the back and forth.

Pretty decent match overall as well btw. Nice "smaller guy focusing on a limb" stuff. Like.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Decent match so far. Really liking that Fandango's using some new things like the reverse figure 4 and that rope run tornado DDT. Cool of Langston to take a page out of Cesaro's book with that nice belly to belly suplex from the outside in.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

wow this match is longer then I expected


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Langston with the strong style puroresu work-rate.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Is this supposed to be a kind of 'prove your ready for bigger things' type deal for Big E? Because he looks gassed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Hey folks, if Raws got ya down, you could always watch this


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What a throw!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Shikamaru said:


> Fools in here tripping. Decent match.


its the pacing...its far too stop start to be entertaining...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> abrown stop trying to bring the black man down, brotha


can't help it, brother. Too much self-hate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Hard to believe this is the same title that HBK and Razor used to have Ladder matches over at WM and SummerSlam.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

PUPPIES. :lawler


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Classic matchup? Really, Cole?! fpalm


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fandango beat Y2J at Wrestlemania... to job to THIS big boring piece of turd?! fpalm
THANKS, WWE! fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> WTF?! When is that even from?!


Smackdown or NXT. One of the two.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Nice match


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> LOL King with a huge faux pas there, talking about UFC on RAW. Nice!


They care less and less about what's going on in the ring every week. I can't blame them, personally, but they have a job to do and they are wholly disrespectful in veering off so casually.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Just got back, was the match any good.

Oh dat Summer :datass


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big E wins with titty bomb...yawn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



virus21 said:


> Hey folks, if Raws got ya down, you could always watch this


*MISTER PEANUT*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

3 AINT ENOUGH I WANT 5.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Decent match... but he did the super face shit and I'm really beginning to get bored of Big E because of that bad booking.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

it's over.
OMG #SummerRae


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Big E aka Titty Sprinkles


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Shikamaru said:


> Fools in here tripping. Decent match.


Agreed. Not great, but decent.

Loved how Fandango was focusing on the leg like most of the match. DAT PSYCHOLOGY/SMARTNESS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

They always bury the heels with these superman endings. Dango did well in this match, but Langston undid all of it by hitting two clotheslines, a splash and a stupid finisher.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm not watching this atrocity called RAW. I wouth rather watch illegal streams of WWE DVDs than this!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Not a bad match, now if only they could have Ambrose defending his title from time to time


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Second solid match and we still got possibly 3 D Bry matches left.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I think I saw a little nipple on Summer's outfit. It's even more revealing than Naomi's pants with the sides of her ass cheeks cut out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Old_John said:


> Fandango beat Y2J at Wrestlemania... to job to THIS big boring piece of turd?! fpalm
> THANKS, WWE! fpalm


Fandango was Vince's amusement of the month and Vince moved on to something else that made him chuckle.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*










dat face


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Summer's tits are so perk it's ridic


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> can't help it, brother. Too much self-hate.


:no:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

As long as they don't give Big E a mic, I'm fine with him winning.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Nice back and forth between the two.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Tits Mcgee beats Fandango as expected.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*










homerhomerhomer


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



virus21 said:


> Hey folks, if Raws got ya down, you could always watch this


Funny


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> What's up with WWE running long PPV type matches tonight? We're an hour 15 minutes in and this is only the second match.


It's to fill time because half the wrestlers superstars are at a Canadian house show.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This whole Wyatt Family angle thing is screwy. Did Punk ever get revenge against them either?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

End that DB/Wyatt feud now. It went nowhere.
You abduct him. He comes back the next week smiling.
You throw him off a dock. He comes back the next week smiling.

HE DOESN'T WANT TO BE YOUR FRIEND, FAT BOY!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Recaps from last month lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



hbgoo1975 said:


> I'm not watching this atrocity called RAW. I wouth rather watch illegal streams of WWE DVDs than this!


The DVD thread is over that way:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I think this may the conclusion of the Bryan/Wyatt feud.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

We want Lesnar.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Daniel Bryan, Wyatts and Brock Lesnar are the only people capable of saving RAW


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol cole just told us bryan will face wyatt


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Raw_was_War said:


> It's to fill time because half the wrest superstars are at a Canadian house show.


Why are they running a house show on the same day as Raw? fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> dat face


:keek


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I think Summer is hot but some people are taking it too far here :kobe11


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bryan/Wyatts needs to end already. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



General Aladeen said:


> I think Summer is hot but some people are taking it too far here :kobe11


Still not as bad as the AJ marks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Vyer said:


> I think this may the conclusion of the Bryan/Wyatt feud.


Nope. He'll beat Harper and Rowan only to have Bray dq'ed, one-on-one match will probably happen at the rumble.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Happenstan said:


> This whole Wyatt Family angle thing is screwy. Did Punk ever get revenge against them either?


Punk just said "fuck this" and ignored Wyatt's calls. Waste of time.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I wish Big E went back to his 5 gimmick. It made him stand out. He needs it, to stand out.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Guys... Get this ready.. judging by them spoilers :mark:

[hide]
```
[B]THE BEAST[/B] 

[img]http://25.media.tumblr.com/124f903beacaee3b8a0b2e612fa31032/tumblr_mpynj4tOSo1qdkrl2o1_250.gif[/img]


[B]IS BACK[/B].
```
[/hide]


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Old_John said:


> Fandango beat Y2J at Wrestlemania... to job to THIS big boring piece of turd?! fpalm
> THANKS, WWE! fpalm


I wonder how Jericho feels about this. He let Fandango beat him at WM in hopes of creating new star and now he gets this instead.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Just get the IC title/us title shit over with. Unify them. I don't care who wins. Rename it the Western Hemisphere championship and give it some credential and retire the other 2 with ceremony..Nobody cares this way


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



y2j4lyf said:


> Why are they running a house show on the same day as Raw? fpalm


Because, WWE. :lelbron


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Y2-Jerk said:


> dat face


bracing for that first turd to drop obvs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> homerhomerhomer


The body :ass
The face :jaydamn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*












*WHERE IS MY PURO WORK-RATE?????!!!!*


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Thought was a good, enjoyable match tbh, Fandango looked better than he has for a while, hit his finisher also. Hope he can get away from this dancer thing, its really debilitating for him as a performer.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Old skool raw!

Punk V Reigns :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DAT THEME SONG


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

RAW is WAR theme :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

that sound...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"All together now" !!!! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DAT THEME! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> End that DB/Wyatt feud now. It went nowhere.
> You abduct him. He comes back the next week smiling.
> You throw him off a dock. He comes back the next week smiling.
> 
> HE DOESN'T WANT TO BE YOUR FRIEND, FAT BOY!


The better way for the feud would work is if there was another babyface who did join them in the wake of Bryan's refusal. Kane would have been logical, but they just needed another layer of Authority.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG I'm marking at this song, old school raw

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Them match card graphics :ti


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That old Raw theme song


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh shit! It's Thorn in Your Eye playing!!!

Could be the attitude era old school raw we're all hoping for.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The Book Man!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh no


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I hope next week Raw will be good.

LOL Got a jug in his hand.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck I love that old Raw music! So nostalgic.... why are all the black wrestlers and female wrestlers on the stage


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dat RAW Is WAR theme. :O

King Bookah! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

ALEX RILEY :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Party?!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

CAN YOU DIG IT SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

They need to get male divas for darren young


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh...New Year's fuckery incoming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"All Together Now" by Anthax playing :mark:. Brings back good old memories.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Darren Young be pimpin'?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

A jobber New Years celebration!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

It ain't the same without Stevie Ray.

#FruitBooty
#SuckasGotsToKnow


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

CAN YOU DIG IT.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhh.... Darren Young with women.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Alex Riley sighting


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Okay so since it's Old School Raw next week. This means Ambrose can snort all the coke and ants that he desires. I mean, his dad did it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What the fucking hell?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Darren Young's pained expression standing next to Aksana and Alicia Fox. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Aw hell.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Spinaroonie...but NO...BAD NEWS! )


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Darren Young wit them bitches.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bad News Barrett with sat reaction


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

What the fuck Barrett XD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Must assassinate creative team.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh, Barrett


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

And no shits given by the crowd for Barrett.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This segment


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bad News Borrett with generic theme #312508018530815


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao Barrett.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

These guy and his podium :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Where the fuck is he going :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bad News Barrett :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

oh no not this cornball crap again fpalm


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Bad News Barrett is legit the worst gimmick ever.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I thought Darren Young was gay :troll

HERE COMES THE KING OF JOBBERS GUISE
BAH GAWD THE PODIUM CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT KING HOW COULD HE BAH GAWD KING


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> Okay so since it's Old School Raw next week. This means Ambrose can snort all the coke and ants that he desires. I mean, his dad did it.


you are talking about HBK right???


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Barrett :mark: :mark:

No selling the fuck outta this shit :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

AHAHAHHA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Titus about to get loose off what's in that gallon bottle :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rising from the depths of hell - this gimmick.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

SOME BAD NEWS INCOMING

:mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

You gotta.
Be. 
Fucking. Kidding.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

some bad news :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

fpalm Well at least Barrett broke this embarrassment from happening.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

HOLY FUCK! :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

#BadNewsBarrett :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh god is bad news barett


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

wth is this...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That needs to be made into a gif lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Haha Barrett :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck this segment. Seriously. This is stupid. Tyson Kidd is out here without his wife...this makes no sense.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WHY?
WHY?


He could be down there sweating out Alicia's yaky relaxed texture remy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I was wondering why we were having this carp segment, but BNB means it was supposed to be a crap segment.

This in no way changes that they're giving us a shit segment.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I wish Booker T was gonna say Zack Ryder has been released instead of a Spinaroonie.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Damn, Booker looks pissed at Barrett.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bahd Newz Barruh!!! 



JamesCurtis24 said:


> why are all the black wrestlers and female wrestlers on the stage


Affirmative action and women's rights all in one shot. :vince4


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance barrett :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Holy fuck.... this.... I can't...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Barrett preaching the truth


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm not being sports entertained here :vince


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"One step closer to the apocolypse."

:lmao

THIS IS A GOAT PROMO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



killacamt said:


> you are talking about HBK right???


:hbk 
yup


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Eva standing there like she belongs


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Kaitlyn:yum:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Now this is a real pipe bomb


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DAT BAD NEWS.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> *WHERE IS MY PURO WORK-RATE?????!!!!*


Needs more Great Muta.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Who approved that line? 
This company. This company did.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Did he gargle with glass?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What... the fuck... is this...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That podium looks well rickety. If he shouts any louder he's gonna plummet.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Barrett standing on such a high stage reminds me of 'The Knights Who Say Ni'.

Loving it. He should always stand on a highly elevated stage.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That is a very good point.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Barrett dropping them pipebombs unk


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Pretty good promo there.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm done until the main event. This show is pure garbage.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I was wondering where all the fuckery was. We were almost halfway through the show with a distinct lack of fuckery. And on the New Years episode, no less.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Renee! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

GOAT PROMO.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why does he have to put on a different accent


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bad News Barret... I love this trolling.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

heh, loved that promo..also, all he spoke was the truth.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

hundreds of thousands of viewers when Barrett shows up


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ok, that was actually a pretty good Barrett promo.

He had me once he said the people were going to lose their homes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This segment was beautiful


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What the fuck is Barrett talking about????...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

#BadNewsBarrett was great on The JBL & Cole Show, but this is just cringe. fpalm


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Renee :mark:
Sandow :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Barrett caused a server crash :ti


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



y2j4lyf said:


> Why are they running a house show on the same day as Raw? fpalm


Probably has something to do with WWE losing a Sunday house show yesterday because they had to tape Smackdown. Vince had to get another house show in to make the 2013 ticket sales look even a tiny bit better than they would have.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

lol Sandow shooting on his booking


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Renee :mark:


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:mark:


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The Apocalypse :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow looks as if he's been taking styling tips from the Shield.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

best promo from barrett in a long ass time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Pyro is literally losing his shit right now.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

uh oh Pyro's gonna have a stroke if Sandow quits


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Renee


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Renee :yum:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The Great Khali!!! Vote!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

in before Sandow goes back on his I quit pledge


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm done until the main event. This show is pure garbage.


WAIT! According to the spoiler, something big's gonna happen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This is indicative of how lame the WWE has gotten over the years. Am I the only one not buying into this shit?

We are 1 and a half hours in, and so far:

~10 commercials
2 app plugs
At least 6 pointless segments 
And only 2 wrestling matches later


:vince$


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Yay, let's cheer for a guy to lose his job.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandows losing. Sandow fanboys shitting their pants right now


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck "Bad News" Barrett, I wanted to see a Spinarooni. :cussin:


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

so many good wrestlers to vote for!!! i feel blessed!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Them promos from BNB are much better.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Samien Dansow in the iMPACT zone in 2014 then? :troll


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That Bad News Barret podium was the greatest thing I'v ever seen. I laughed way too hard at the absurdity of it


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

And your 2014 Royal Rumble winner: Damien Sandow


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Damien Sandow and Wade Barrett would make a good tag team


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

" What Sandows Bandows doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Kofi's about the end Sandow's career. 

JK. He's jobbing. :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Pyro. Your ass better starting stanning for Big E and Reigns.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

As a fan of Wade, that promo was so fucking random.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali to pin Sandow. Pyro's got the blades out again. STAY SAFE.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:mark::renee:mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Renee doe. :yum:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wow, Barrett became Pyro.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



World's Best said:


> This is indicative of how lame the WWE has gotten over the years. Am I the only one not buying into this shit?
> 
> We are 1 and a half hours in, and so far:
> 
> ...


Its whats best for business


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Raw_was_War said:


> Samien Dansow in the iMPACT zone in 2014 then? :troll


Damien Sadnow.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

But I like Sandow ….


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DO people who bitch about commercials watch tv?

Its 9-10 minutes of commercial per every 30min

ITS BEEN LIKE THAT FOR EVER


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RyanPelley said:


> Uhh.... Darren Young with women.


Vince is demanding that D-Young's new year's resolution is to enter gay rehabilitation therapy.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*









Sandow gonna pull a :hbk


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sandow has zero future with this company after the travesty that occurred in October.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I would't doubt it if he loses and really does leave.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I hope that no one is drinking every time they mention how great 2013 was and how great 2014 will be for the WWE.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Barrett immediately followed by Sandow, Pyro's room is literally covered in jizz right now.

(unless Sandow quits, in which case, don't do it bro - not worth it)


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



kokepepsi said:


> DO people who bitch about commercials watch tv?
> 
> Its 9-10 minutes of commercial per every 30min
> 
> ITS BEEN LIKE THAT FOR EVER




THANK YOU

like fools this isn't netflix.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow has been an afterthought ever since getting buried from that Cena match. 

:damn


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'd fucking quit too if I couldn't beat any of those jobberonies \


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Total fucking shoot.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Khali to pin Sandow. Pyro's got the blades out again. STAY SAFE.


You'd think with all the whining he does his arms have to look worse then a crackhead Bieber fan. Why does he still watch?



> Wow, Barrett became Pyro.


:lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The WWE poll doesn't have an obvious winner for once, at least.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow lost his smile


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Pyro about to have a stroke, lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bring on Lesnar!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

'WAIT, what's this cunt doing in the impact zone?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

who is this pyro person that everyone speaks of? :side:


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RyanPelley said:


> Uhh.... Darren Young with women.


Gay rehabilitation therapy = Best for business. :vince5


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TJC93 said:


> 'WAIT, what's this cunt doing in the impact zone?


 :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



checkcola said:


>


I love you :avit:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

CYC said:


> who is this pyro person that everyone speaks of? :side:


Some say a wrestling forum user.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



checkcola said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



CYC said:


> who is this pyro person that everyone speaks of? :side:


Tyrion Lannister.

Biggest fan of the Rock, AJ Lee, and Jeff Hardy on the forum.


:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> The WWE poll doesn't have an obvious winner for once, at least.


Yes, but it's not for the right reasons. It's because all of the choices fucking suck.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The way Sandow got dicked by Cena for no reason

Wouldn't be surprised he lost tonight


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"Look at us we're so main stream and trendy!"


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Damn, the WWE is always so excited when a non-wrestler wears a WWE belt. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Cena kissing Lebron's ass...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I DONT FUCKING CARE ABOUT FUCKING TWITTER. 

FUCK!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lebron james buying another championship i see


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow quitting?












WWE Attitude said:


>


Got dam Renee. :yum:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



CYC said:


> who is this pyro person that everyone speaks of? :side:


This


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> What's up with WWE running long PPV type matches tonight? We're an hour 15 minutes in and this is only the second match.


Gotta fill the show as a result of running a house show in Toronto at the same time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lol WWE so desperate for one iota of attention.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Shame that Sandow's opportunity was dropped just to increase ratings on a MNR


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Total silence for Sandow... He won't even have to scream "silence" at the crowd. Are they trying to make him ultra generic?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

They ignored Punk's response :lmao
Punk will tell AJ about this fuckery and she will tell WWE off.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

YES!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow vs Khali


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Holy shit!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

He's going to job to Khali :ti


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I voted for Khali :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This big goof! :lol aww man


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali to end another career.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

THE GREAT SHIT!!!!!!

:mark:

:yes


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LMFAO

Poor Pyro.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

KHALI GONNA END SANDOW'S CAREER :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This company.
This fucking company.

I can't.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Rofl and as a joke Khali gets voted in


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow is going to lose to Khali :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao :lmao @ 'THIS IS GONNA BE A CAAAAAAAR WRECK!'


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WHAT?

Fixed just like Bush/Gore 2000


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

fucckkk


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Lolololololololololololol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

SAMI ZAYN SIGN!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LeBron, that's the only title you gonna be winning this season brah.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow jobbing to Khali on his way out. What a class guy.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao Oh god...Sandow's about to be squashed by Khali.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

gotta love how Khali just happens to be waiting behind the curtain and his music just happens to be queued up.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> Yes, but it's not for the right reasons. It's because all of the choices fucking suck.


This ^^^^


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali won the poll? :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The Great Khali :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Depressing as hell.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao

Oh my fucking days. The internet was obviously invented in India today.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

These geeks tweeting to :lelbron :ti

Khali/Sandow :mark:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Man I'm so happy I voted for Khali.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Tyrion Lannister.
> 
> Biggest fan of the Rock, AJ Lee, and Jeff Hardy on the forum.
> 
> ...


Ew, Hardy fans :jaydamn


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao: app is legit fixed


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*










App voters trolling in the deep


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Losing your job after a loss to Khali. That's about as low as Sandow can possibly be booked. Only thing worse would be losing an arm wrestling match to Hornswaggle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Remember when people said Sandow losing the briefcase to Cena wouldn't be a burial?

Yeah, so do I.

(Not even blaming Cena. Blaming creative.)


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Trolls votes win :troll

If Sandow jobs to the barely mobile Khali... fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali is the biggest jobber of them all so its okay


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Remember when Khali beat Taker'


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fucking Khali won the poll. :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali? Bullshit. Who got the Punjabi BJ backstage?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bray Wyatt said:


> Losing your job after a loss to Khali. That's about as low as Sandow can possibly be booked. Only thing worse would be losing an arm wrestling match to Hornswaggle.


Don't give Vince ideas


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali "Wrestles" like a drunk Herman Munster.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow's mystique went away once he started wearing basic WWE merch.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow's career is over.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

i hope khalie counts his own pin again


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DEM SKILLZ FROM KHALI. :datass


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

*Goes to get turkey, comes back to see Khali*

WHO THE FUCK VOTED FOR KHALI?!?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali is like 5 jobbers in one.

:vince5


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LOL at Cena's tweet to Lebron including "@TMZ". That's a cry for media attention


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Segageeknavarre said:


> i hope khalie counts his own pin again


That was amazing


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

BTW, how bad must it be to be Kofi or Miz losing to the immobile incoherent Khali?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali clearly falling into that dropkick


----------



## WizzJones (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow this is bullshit poor sandow


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Let's go Sandow chants.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TheGMofGods said:


> *Goes to get turkey, comes back to see Khali*
> 
> WHO THE FUCK VOTED FOR KHALI?!?!


The trolls


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali can't walk but he can beat Damien Sandow.

I hope not.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Who did Sandow piss off in the back?


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Holy chin! I never noticed how big khalis chin was


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

i dno whats worse, that Khali actually won the poll or that he actually is a former world heavyweight champion.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What's the difference between Damien Sandow and The Great Khali?

Khali provided an entertaining moment in 2013.

FALALALALA.

FALALALALA.

FALALALALA.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

honestly, and i mean this, khali is the worst wrestler i have ever seen


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why are these morons always giggling on commentary?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dear God, the commentary is just terrible.

:no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WWE- Fuck the future.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



CYC said:


> who is this pyro person that everyone speaks of? :side:


Dude with over 67k posts. Won't be hard to find him.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This match is boring as shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Banez said:


> i dno whats worse, that Khali actually won the poll or that he actually is a former world heavyweight champion.


Or that he's actually still employed by WWE. Good point, though.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TheGMofGods said:


> *Goes to get turkey, comes back to see Khali*
> 
> WHO THE FUCK VOTED FOR KHALI?!?!


The shareholders investing in this crap!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

oh shit I just got back and Khali was voted :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Remember when people said Sandow losing the briefcase to Cena wouldn't be a burial?
> 
> Yeah, so do I.
> 
> (Not even blaming Cena. Blaming creative.)


its typical


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ole chants


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Did khali botch the pin kick out?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> WWE- Fuck the future.


Since about 2008


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow better cool it with all these leg locks before he has Khali's brittle ass legs looking like Silva's


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Forget Damien Sandow.

Who did Ranjin Singh tick off?


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

As if "King James" couldn't possibly buy a belt from the WWE Shop....seriously?! You can't swing $400 for a replica belt?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Remember when people said Cena beating Sandow was good?

Yeah...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

If this were an over the top rope match, Khali would've lost already by eliminating himself.

Because he doesn't know rules and stuff.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Some people in the crowd trying to be smarks with "Ole" and "Randy Savage" chants, lol.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali attempted to Hulk up!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This is khalis best match in like 2 years LOL


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:ti


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali with the Temple of Doom Bitch Slap.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



VGooBUG said:


> honestly, and i mean this, khali is the worst wrestler i have ever seen


Unfortunately his size means the older he gets the slower he gets. Unsure why he is still even wrestling often on the show honestly but you can tell everyone seems to love him in the back just by his segments with them .


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali is so terrible. 

:ti


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow wins!!!!

YOUR WELCOME


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wel, at least this happened.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What moron cheers for Khali?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

His shoulders weren't even down :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

MOTN


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

what a botch that pin was, Khali shoulder was up LOL


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali - How to botch a roll up!


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

his shoulder wasnt even down XD


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

He didn't lose his smile :yes


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The crowd was chanting for Khali.......are you fucking for real, Richmond....idiots.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

One of Khalis shoulders were on the mat for that rollup. :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali is working his ass off. Getting a win must be really motivating him.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

THAT SHOULDER WAS NOT DOWN


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

OH THANK GOD!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali permanently walks like he's shat himself


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

worst finish of 2013

Goddamn that was weird


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

It's still real to Khali DAMMIT!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Ole and Randy Savage chants. :clap

HALLELUJAH!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

that's a shame would've died of laughter if Sandow lost to Khali


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I really feel bad for Khali, guy can barely walk.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I didn't even know that Khali could bend that way.

:jordan4


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

God, I really hoped Khali would retire Sandow out of his misery... fpalm


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali was screwed.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali loses. What a shocker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I need Khali vs Raja Lion at Mania pronto.
Once in a lifetime. :vince


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow survives! b-)


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



commbatboots said:


> As if "King James" couldn't possibly buy a belt from the WWE Shop....seriously?! You can't swing $400 for a replica belt?



My ***** wanted a real one not a replica


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why were they mentioning Ranjin Singh when he hasn't been used since 2011? :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali chants? Really, Virginia?! fpalm


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

LMFAO his shoulders were up


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Perhaps they should bring out the replay monitor? :cole3 :rock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Punkholic said:


> Some people in the crowd trying to be smarks with "Ole" and "Randy Savage" chants, lol.


Smarks in Richmond, VA? They're spreading!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali looks like the love child of Mahoney from Police Academy and Frankenstein.

Yeah, this was riveting.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow's win over Khali has an asterisk next to it. :ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why that got so much time........ that song is perfect to describe the feeling that it's over.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow is so buried at this point I wouldn't have cared if he lost.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Botch


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lawler makes me sick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Nobody would even throw a red flag to challenge that pin if even possible because. 

No. Fucks. In. Hell where just given.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow won? Fuck, I was cheering for Khali.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow can't even beat The Great Khali clean. Nice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao

They can't even book Sandow to beat Khali with a legit pin?

fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Both of his shoulders were up, lol. Does this mean we'll get a rematch next week? I really hope not...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali is coming Damien, you better walk! :renee


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Eulonzo said:


> Why were they mentioning Ranjin Singh when he hasn't been used since 2011? :lol


Thats what I was wondering? :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TJC93 said:


> 'WAIT, what's this cunt doing in the impact zone?


Post of the day.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

i know why Batista is coming back... He's coming to face Khali in yet another Punjabi prison match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Fuck sake get Henry out there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

gotta love how DB is not the face of the company but he is the main storyline when ever Cena and Orton are not on raw


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Naomiiiiiiiii ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh holy fuck I love that woman


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Time to hear Brodus' new theme lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Can Brodus beat the shit out of those fucking cunts already?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Truth is wrestling Brodus? All I could pay attention to is Naomi bouncing.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Every time I see rtruths hair I can't stop laughing

Worst hairline ever


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bryan D. said:


> Lawler makes me sick.


There are times when he is talking i literally want to just stop watching... even if the match is amazing.

He just needs to leave because peoples hatred for him on the mic will just grow the longer he stays on commentary which is what people will remember.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Smarks in Richmond, VA? They're spreading!


And thank fucking god.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Cena vs Rock :lmao


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Main Event Playa comin' up to show dem hataz how it's dun! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bryan D. said:


> Lawler makes me sick.


There are dozens of underage girls spread around the country who have said that same sentence many times over the past 30 years.

:lawler


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Dat ass and rack on cameron!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Can anyone take Brodus seriously anymore? I mean, he was dancing to funk music in a singlet with a pudgy samurai warrior with tats on his face.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Harper's got a match tonight, which means that somewhere, Tobit is putting on his :moyes1 face. :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



BarneyArmy said:


> Sandow wins!!!!
> 
> *YOUR* WELCOME


:sandow


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Why do WWE almost always put all the black people in tag teams with each other?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Remember when people said Sandow losing to Cena was a good thing? He can't even bet Khali clean now. fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I don't think I can make it to Brock's return.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



kokepepsi said:


> Every time I see rtruths hair I can't stop laughing
> 
> Worst hairline ever


Truth was there? I could only see bouncy boobies.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> There are dozens of underage girls spread around the country who have said that same sentence many times over the past 30 years.
> 
> :lawler


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Sandow about to embark on an amazing feud against Khali, that match against Cena did wonders for him


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



World's Best said:


> Can anyone take Brodus seriously anymore? I mean, he was dancing to funk music in a singlet with a pudgy samurai warrior with tats on his face.


Anymore? Did we ever take him seriously?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Jackson 4 entering the ring, NEXT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Jobberwacky said:


> Khali is coming Damien, you better walk! :renee


or you can walk zig zag


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TheResurrection said:


> Why do WWE almost always put all the black people in tag teams with each other?


It's good business :vince3


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The most logically booked feud is coming up next. 

Think about that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



KuritaDavion said:


> Truth is wrestling Brodus? All I could pay attention to is Naomi bouncing.












:lenny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

MAIN EVENT PLAYA!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



richyque said:


> Dat ass and rack on cameron!


finally you get it right


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



y2j4lyf said:


>


I can only take a few main event players at a time.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Anymore? Did we ever take him seriously?


When he was supposedly a big bad monster heel. Which lasted for less than a bat of an eyelash.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Figure4Leglock said:


> Jackson 4 entering the ring, NEXT


The Debarge family entering the ring.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



BoundForMania said:


>


Fuck Khali, Fuck WWE, and Fuck You Vince!!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wow, R-Truth vs Brodus Clay... I am sports entertained! fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

double jobber intro
if you are going to have two jobber intros that should tell you to not even bother having the match


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

MAIN EVENT PLAYA IN DA HIZZIE! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Xavier awful on the mic.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


>


O shit! :lmao

gotta spread rep


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :lenny


I don't know if I should look at dat weave or dat booty.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So Brodus trained at your dance school Woods?

Close that shit down immediately then.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Can't stand Xavier Woods fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The ref should be fired.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao Royal Rumble sponsored by Jackson Hewitt. 

Give us $300 bucks to do your taxes which can be done for free on the internet in 20 minutes.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Is Xavier someone's family member or something?

How does he have a job?

Lol is anyone hearing this?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Stop shitting on this match, DA MAIN EVENT PLAYER is on. :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> I can only take a few main event players at a time.


:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Brodus the main event playa with dat jobber entrance.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

We met at TN...Apple Store in Tennessee.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

R-Truth vs Brodus Clay....

I bet there aren't 3 people on this earth that remotely give a shit about this match. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lol Xavier trying to actually do commentary


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lawler just creeps me out there is something about him.. I do not even mean his pervy comments either.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Holy fuck is he bad on commentary :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm sorry, but as much as I want to, it's impossible for me to take Brodus Clay seriously after seeing him dancing with children in the middle of the ring in a weekly basis.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Never heard a black guy sound so nerdy


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Save.us.Brock


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So they are attempting to "build" a new story with this Brodus Clay turn and his first match since his full heel turn, he doesn't even get an entrance?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Bradshaw saying he and Truth are like Biggie and 'Pac. :tyson


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :lenny


Must...resist.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

When the hell is Brock coming on.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

That copyright infringement singlet still makes Brodus look like an ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



kokepepsi said:


> Never heard a black guy sound so nerdy


Never heard Big E Langston then.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

There is a reason Xavier did not get over in TNA.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

At least Truth is back in the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

God bless WWE for giving us this HUGE PPV worthy match on free TV. It's like Hogan/Goldberg all over again. 

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

this match is driving me to


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Cena called himself a main event player before he beat Big Show for the US title


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Is Xavier someone's family member or something?
> 
> *How does he have a job?*
> 
> Lol is anyone hearing this?


Lots and lots of ball jiggling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Peabo Bryson sounding like Lionel Richie.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The Miz ‏@mikethemiz 13m 
You voted The Great Khali over The Miz....Real Awesome. Something's gotta change in 2014.


Poor Miz, thanks for the heads up Cole, I had to see what Miz tweeted and it did not let me down


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



kokepepsi said:


> Never heard a black guy sound so nerdy


So you've never heard Langston on commentary?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Brodus needs to shave that mohawk and get a better attire. Can't take him seriously as a heel looking like that.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Woods is hilarious on the mic


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

DR SHELBY MENTION! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Should Brodus really be wrestling being in the third trimester and all? #BestforManbabies.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Im surprised the crowd isnt shitting on this


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



World's Best said:


> Must...resist.


I came. :bigphil


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Sono Shion said:


> Save.us.Brock












Xavier sucks so bad :lmao


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Bookockey said:


> There is a reason Xavier did not get over in TNA.


He was tag team champions with j lethal.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Still more interesting than Orton VS Cena 475846487584.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TheResurrection said:


> Why do WWE almost always put all the black people in tag teams with each other?


Why do they almost always put white guys in tag teams with each other?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

WTF?! LOL :lmao


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This black on mulatto violence...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

:lol:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

so what about tensai :ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

what am I seeing


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

dis ***** "busting a move" on the announce table

:StephenA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What. The. Fuck...


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I really hate Xavier Woods.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Truth wins! :lol


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What the...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This is the most logical feud I have seen in over a year


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

JBL is like get your ass out of my face.:lmao


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Barney's gone crazy !!!!!!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This mothafucka and his floppy inner thighs :jay


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

This just shows us how cena and orton r needed...this has jus been awful


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So the dumbass funk music plays and Brodus suddenly loses his brain?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So Third-Rate James Brown costs Brodus a match again.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Wow. WWE,


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"What's this fat fuck doing at Weight Watchers..oh wait"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So they turn a guy heel for what a WWE would call a "Push" yet he got a jobber entrance and pinned by R-Truth.

Then the WWE wonders why none of their superstars aren't over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

*X IS FLY AS FUCK*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Well there goes my 'black people all have a natural charisma' theory.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



ToddTheBod said:


> So they are attempting to "build" a new story with this Brodus Clay turn and his first match since his full heel turn, he doesn't even get an entrance?


TBH, I don't even think they're trying to build him. He's been coming off weak during this angle, imo. I think they're just doing this to give Brodus something to do and to give Xavier Woods a nice introduction.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the most uninteresting feud I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Now a 10 diva tag match fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Utter shid feud. Embarassing.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> So you've never heard Langston on commentary?


he sounds black though


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Diva tag match again!:argh:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I'm sure he's fine with his gimmick being stolen JBL tbh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Total Divas vs non-total divas again...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

not this crap again fpalm


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Enough of this multi diva tag bullshit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Divas :/ holy shit this is bad..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Eva Marie and Rosa in a match.
I can't. 



I can't anymore. :lmao


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

I fell asleep after the Punk-Rollins match. Did I miss anything good?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Naomi and Cameron deserve better. Hire Vinnie just because and have him and Jimmy Uso come out and destroy those two fools pls


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

No AJ tonight? Waste of a watch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

So RAW finally starts with HHH promo?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Lmao who the fuck did Stephanie exactly catch off guard announcing Cena vs Orton at RR?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Triple H's suit is fitted very nicely.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

The Game fixin to grace us with his GOAT presence. :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Oh fuck, please not a 15 minute Triple H promo


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

10 Diva Tag Match....ughhhh. Seriously, King's only purpose is to sound like a creepy old man around the Divas....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Yay, it's the weekly Diva clusterfuck.

This week, we'll attempt to try and fit all ten of them into a clown car with out the doors falling off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

What the fuck, Brodus? Y U NO BUST OUT SUPLEXES?!? :cuss:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Brodus Clay just lost to R-Truth? Why even bother, just fire him. It would be easier.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



ToddTheBod said:


> So they turn a guy heel for what a WWE would call a "Push" yet he got a jobber entrance and pinned by R-Truth.
> 
> Then the WWE wonders why none of their superstars are over.


Its only important that Cena is over. Thats what they want


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

Khali vs Sandow, Brodus vs Truth then a 10 diva tag match. Yet people are complaining about Taker vs Brock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

so the best diva in the WWE isn't even in the diva match up

why even bother


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Oh fuck, please not a 15 minute Triple H promo


Alright. Let's make it 30!




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

PG Era, so of course the "Monster Heel" Brodus just looks on and doesn't do anything as Woods and Truth dance around with his girls. A normal scenario would consist of Clay running down and slaughtering everyone in the ring.


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

What turned out to be a potentially promising show has once again turned to complete and utter fuckery and bullshit. 

Congratulations WWE. fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Time for that HHH VS Batista announcement 

:HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Ungratefulness said:


> No AJ tonight? Waste of a watch.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Might be on commentary, or maybe she's at that house show *shrugs*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



kokepepsi said:


> he sounds black though


The fuck does that even mean?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I have not been feeling this RAW at all. Where's big show in the diaper?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This tag match will feature some strong-style puro work-rate


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Amber B said:


> Eva Marie and Rosa in a match.
> I can't.
> 
> 
> ...


And with half the roster away they may give them time. You'll get to see five-head, BRIE MODE, Eva vs. Rosa and Nikki somehow steal the spotlight.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

The best solution for RAW and Smackdown is just to watch the Shield related segments then turn it off. They consistently are the only thing that is good about the product, no matter who they are paired up against.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

y2j4lyf said:


>


:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*

"Main-Event Monster" Brodus Clay is just gonna lose every match and walk up the ramp all dejected it seems.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Best-In-The-World said:


> I have not been feeling this RAW at all. Where's big show in the diaper?


I've been waiting for that dang it. I wanna see all the people on here go insane and crash the site.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BEHOLD THE KING
THE KINGS OF KINGS


ON YOUR KNEES DOG


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RhodesForWHC said:


> This tag match will feature some strong-style puro work-rate


I would love to see them attempt a Kings Road-style epic.

Mainly because it would be fucking awful and I need a good laugh.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



abrown0718 said:


> *Naomi* deserve better. Hire Vinnie just because and have him and Jimmy Uso come out and destroy those two fools pls


Cameron can go away for all I care.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Meanwhile Brock is backstage watching the show thinking on paying the 5 millions back to GTFO.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is the spoiler happening or what? they're running out of time to do it. We've got a diva's match, a 40 minute HHH promo, and Bryan vs Wyatts.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's hope HHH's announcement is actually interesting.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Has anyone considered that Lesnar may not return tonight? It was a leak they may not air on the actual Smackdown they taped? Just to hold viewers and raise ratings ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

THE GAME :mark: :mark:

:trips2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of Kings!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes the king of kings is here


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Stephanie McMahon ‏@StephMcMahon 40s

You don't want to miss @TripleH announcement next!!!! #RAW #2014 pic.twitter.com/Ws7Zqi8DII











:mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice thread title edit already.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

he is gonna be in the royal rumble isn't he...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why couldn't Steph go to the ring on her turn?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sara Del Rey, please stop training and become a WWE Diva.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Da GOAT


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So incredibly tired of this HHH shit. Just walk away. As in LEAVE. Not in the show. 

christ.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

So is Triple H gonna act like a quasi face now?


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

The king took his head


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Dat white kid with the afro bowing down to HHH.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


:lmao :clap


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hulk Hogan coming back, Tell then HHH


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

epic er


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

brock lesnar!!!!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

BROCK!!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LESNAR :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LESNARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BROCK!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo shit!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BROCK! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well then...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

the beast

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

FINALLY


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, pretty good pop for the GOAT big man.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

BORK!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Word.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

BOOOOOOOORK!!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Is the spoiler happening or what? they're running out of time to do it. We've got a diva's match, a 40 minute HHH promo, and Bryan vs Wyatts.


I don't see how it could from what they've said is coming up. But good Lord does this show need it.
OH MAH GAWD :brock 
:mark:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Bork


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, they better explain why these three are on goods terms.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OHHHHHH THE BEAST. THE FREAK


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Awwwww shit.

Triple H vs Brock Lesnar part 4


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HOLY FUCK NOW THEY'RE BEST FRIENDS :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:brock


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

BROCK LESNAR!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*THE BEAST*​


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FRGMERTKGNJ ERTKN GHRTH TYJ HTYJTJTJTJ


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck yea!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock :brock :brock :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Holy shit cjddidjddjdkdkdn


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, with Heyman and everything.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Heymans back!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

No Cole, it was rumored for about 2 days.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LESNAR AND HEYMAN!!! :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Lesnar and HHH are now buddies? Creative at its finest


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BROCK AND PAUL


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweet Heyman's back. That's all I care about.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck that guy for making me think it might have been shane mcmahon


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

HHH and Lesnar are friends now? DAT continuity.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Um. He broke your arm. He broke your bestie's arm. He broke your father-in-law's hip.

And now you're welcoming him with open arms?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Hulk Hogan coming from hhh


Yeah, no.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Brock to come back for 2 months? Where the fuck is Batista? Haha


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

THE ANIMAL HUNTS AGAIN!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Brock's looking better.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BROCKKKKKKKKKKKKK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Beast is back!! YEEESSS!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BROCK JOINING HUNTER :mark: :mark: :mark:

BAH GAWD


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PAUL HEYMAN DA GOAT. It's been too long.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MARKING OUT SO MUCH FOR HEYMAN

:mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Would laugh if Brock spent all that time walking to the ring, only to step into the ring, get Pedigreed, and Triple H leaves like nothing happened.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh, they have no heat anymore.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

HEYMAN!!!!!!!!  :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*THE GOAT IS BACK.... and look who's walking beside him.... Brock! :mark:*


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H announcing the return of The Anomaly, Bork Lazor.

Okay then.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

my fucking tv is all scrambled right now. fuck this shit


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope he announces his intent to compete in the rumble...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully he faces Taker at WM.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"Paul, say something stupid"


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

LESNAR !!!!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Business is picking up!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

*Ok so Brock Lesnar is back.*

Brock vs Batista anyone?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Must. Buy. Dat new Bork Laser shirt. :moyes1


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

PAUL E TOO!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Over the years?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Brocks looking fit!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

BROCK :mark: 

Looks _big_


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

And how the fuck did these two become such good friend?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Booooooraaack got some sun on the farm, damn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


Time to watch WWE again !!!! the beast its back!!!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Please challenge Randy Orton for the title! :brock


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Here comes the pain!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That was awesome :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Paul's going to say something stupid :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh...but he returned twice already in the last year, though.

Lesnar gonna put it on Heyman later tonight :ass


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Gunnar II said:


> my fucking tv is all scrambled right now. fuck this shit


Mine too. But I heard the opening guitar riff of DAT THEME MUSIC. :brock


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Brockley :mark:

Paul E :mark:

Deserves a celebration drink AND smoke :mark:


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

For a Second there I thought Batista was gonna Come Out


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Sara Del Rey, please stop training and become a WWE Diva.


Stop, just stop. It's not happening. The suits have their hands in their c--ks because of The Bellas, Cameron and Eva Marie. I like the Bellas before Nikki had implants.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

OH LAWD LESNAR is here. 

Doing the Lesnar shoulder shrug and the hop in my room right now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That handshake........followed by that stare!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey look HHH cold with him now well we have no heels and babyfaces anymore


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Lesnar looks bigger.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DO NOT RE START THE HHH LESNAR FEUD


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:lmao at those wannabe smarks in the crowd.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BORK LASER and a Heyman promo? :mark:

I don't know if I contain my excitement :mark:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

_My name is Paul Heyman_ =))

Bork Laser!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So glad to have Heyman back speaking on Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME IS SPEAKING! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCK YES!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Walrus chants back too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Anybody else getting scramble vision?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Say somethin stupid


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Damn, Brock's looking better than ever.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rumble please


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So just like that, HHH and Brock are friends again? okay......


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .scratch that. I don't actually care.

This man is pure beef.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat high top fade.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Really wish brock could talk. Hell, wish he would talk, he's not THAT bad.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Ok so Brock Lesnar is back.*

I lost interest in Brock Lesnar, and the prospect of this match does not help that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brock looks younger... It's like he got a tan or something


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome back Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar! Lesnar to enter the Royal Rumble!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WE'RE NEARLY ON THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA! HOLY SHIT LESNAR PUNK BRYAN ORTON CENA BATISTA UNDERTAKER IM MARKING OUT BRO SO MUCH HYPE


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

My feed is f'd up. On directv... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Didn't Brock Lose to Punk in his last feud


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock and Heyman on my TV!

OMG!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs. Batista at the Royal Rumble? :mark:


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Would anybody take a punch from Lesnar for a million dollars?

I wouldn't


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't Brock Lose to Punk in his last feud


Brock beat Punk at Summerslam


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

FUCK YES


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Brock Lesnar's mission statement for 2014 is to collect a paycheck without actually having to wrestle all that much


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I want to know if Lesnar is feeling what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't Brock Lose to Punk in his last feud


Brock won


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't Brock Lose to Punk in his last feud


Punk lost that match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brock and Heyman :mark: :mark:

Brock for champ :mark:


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rumble !!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lesnar is gonna win the rumble.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

YESSSSSS


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

We're getting Orton/Lesnar! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lesnar wants to be champion?

:mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't Brock Lose to Punk in his last feud



Nope


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy shit, Brock wants the title :mark:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Woah, awesome

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brock vs RKO book it bitches.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> So just like that, HHH and Brock are friends again? okay......


Yeah, did you see the looks Brock gave that he still wanted to kill HHH and HHH was still wary of Brock?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I really want Brock as champ


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

YES! Go destroy Randy Orton!


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ok so Brock Lesnar is back.*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> I lost interest in Brock Lesnar, and the prospect of this match does not help that.


I know, I wouldn't want to watch that either.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Brock become champion? He better not pull a Rocky and show up every Raw during his reign.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Brock loses most of his matches and wants a title shot

LOL


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Brock: I want to be the champ. I only want to work 5 shows a year though.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHITE

WE COULD HAVE A FALAT FOURWAY AT MANIA


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Brock got the mic now!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

dammit he's gonna talk now palm


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Did Raw mess up when brock went out?*

Raw is going in and out like it's raining hard in my area but it's clear I checked other channels and they are fine. Does anyone else have this problem? My direct TV signal is 98% right now.??????


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

OH MAH GAWD YES
:brock


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brock just declaring himself the number one contender, ha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Soo.. Elimination Chamber. Yeah. 

Ok.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Brock, put the mic back in Heyman's hand.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark:Brock wants the title omg


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ummmm 
Did Heyman cut the ponytail off?

Since when


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman wishes he had his kneepads out right now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SOON


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Missed that chipped tooth smile :brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uh sorry Brock, you lose a lot.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lesnar to win the Rumble! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Brock Lesnar's mission statement for 2014 is to collect a paycheck without actually having to wrestle all that much


Vince is behind the times. Cena, Lesnar, Orton, Batista, same old shit.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

BATISTA


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That mic work :lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME IS SPEAKING! :mark: :mark: :mark:



Pyro in the Raw thread as the show is airing :mark:


:renee


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock #1 contender? F*ck Yea!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't talk Brock...just stand there, let Uncle Paul do the talking mmmkay.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brock on that mic :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Uh...but he returned twice already in the last year, though.
> 
> Lesnar gonna put it on Heyman later tonight :ass


*GIRL, EW!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how can brock still suck on the mic after all this time


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I love how intimidating he is, yet sounds like a 10 year old kid. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Mark Henry.. your time is now..


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Brock is so bad on the mic. He should always only use Paul

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Brock says fuck your mysterious line.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Batista's veiny ass comes out next.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY HE'S TALKING WITH GOD AS MY WITNESS HE IS TALKING.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BROCK SUCKS ON THE MIC. SOMEONE GET THAT STICK AWAY FROM HIM


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Now. Bring Randy Orton out so Brock can make him his bitch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I just couldn't resist.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Heyman's face. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Give the mic back to Paul


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuckin Lesnar trying to remember his lines rofl

He should just cut unscripted promos, like from UFC :brock


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

what so its Lesnar vs cena/orton at elimination chamber?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Henry :/


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HERE COME THE RATINGS


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Brock vs Orton happening? Plz let it be true! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

the return of shane incoming


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brock back in the title hunt?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Come on Henryyyyyyy


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Good Santa is here!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need a Tyson/Lesnar promo off.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Paul, say something stupid.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Henry coming out in 3,2,1...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ROZAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh.... Henry. Why?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh...great


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

OH SNAP

GIVE HENRY THE MIC


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Mark henry wtf lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh lawd! Here comes THATS WHAT I DO!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rick Ross is gonna get his ass kicked. Sadly.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Dem cauliflower ears doe...haha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

PRobably the 2 IRL scariest dudes in the biz.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

OH MY GOD PLEASE LET THIS HAPPEN


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bork Laser vs Rick Ross


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Henry has the "oh fuck" look on his face.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This is not sexy. 

I do not want this.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'd pay to watch Brock/Henry.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HIGHER RATINGS THAN DUCK DYNASTY
:henry1 :brock


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope Henry is prepared to get injured


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

No strong-style puro work-rate here.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

So, Paul Heyman didn't say anything?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rick Ross vs Brock Lesnar :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

HENRY/LESNAR AT RUMBLE PLEASSSEEEEEE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brock and Henry :mark:

ATTITUDE ERA RATINGZ RITE NOW!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now this is a feud


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Henry needs to change his theme to one of Rozay's classics..


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

RATINGS OVERLOADDDDDDDDRATINGS OVERLOADDDDDDDDRATINGS OVERLOADDDDDDDDRATINGS OVERLOADDDDDDDDRATINGS OVERLOADDDDDDDDRATINGS OVERLOADDDDDDDD


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

don't die mark henry ;_;


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Funny how Randall and John Boy were name-dropped and now Mizark's coming down, yet Brock slaughtered all three of them back in his heyday.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RATINGZ JUST BLEW OFF THE ROOF!!!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Henry doing a clean job to Reigns just a week ago kinda kills this for me...

And Brock vs. Orton... Eww...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"somebody's gonna get they ass kicked"

:brock


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

that roar is my favorite fucking thing


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mark Motherfucking Henry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Howard Dean!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat scream :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

THATS WHAT HE DO


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

if he gives him an F5 THAT'D BE AMAZING


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

DAT SCREAM :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

YElllllllp


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

OSTRICH SCREAM!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

lol @ that scream


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"Yaaaaaah!" - :brock


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh. 

Brock.

Don't do that anymore. That raptor screech? Don't, please.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rozay's dead.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

THOSE SCREAMS


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DAT LESNAR SCREAM :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BORK LESNEANERErgndfkjbnbk,fbdfkfv


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome spear, but that scream lol.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Dat scream :renee


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WTF was that scream :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My god he broke him in half!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Would be more interested in Henry V Orton tbhayley


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gabourey Sidibe just got her ass kicked.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

THAT YELL

He's roided to the eyeballs. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*DAT BEAST* :brock :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HAHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DAT SCREAM, :lol


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Brock vs Orton happening? Plz let it be true! :mark:


Heel vs heel? Surely they won't put the belt on Cena and do a Cena/Lesnar rematch at EC, right?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BROCKS SCREAMS LIKE A BITCH


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

That scream from lesnar hahaha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

There are few things scarier then Brock's red face screaming in anger/orgasm.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat scream! :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Brock Lesnar's scream :ti


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Damn he's been practising screaming like a gay horse


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Brock Lesnar vs Mark Henry. WHY?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

put that battle cry as a gif!! NOW!


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Brock now makes bird noises.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Mark Henry looks bad ass. AND yes, Henry has been F5'd by Lesnar before.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

holy crap he F5d Henry
that is crazy


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

I just laughed so hard at the puberty scream by Brock!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat yell.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

MARK OUTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah Lesner v Batista confirmed tbh


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat scream. :lmao


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

LMFAO at Brock's scream.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

He caws like a bird.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F5 on HENRY outside! DAAYYUUUMMM!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy fuck!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Put him through the announce table as well :mark:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WRRRREEEEEEEEEERAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

please brock, stop screaming it makes my stomach hurt from laughing.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He's dead. YELP


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

and he keeps screaming :lmao


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

GOAT RAW. Holy shit Brock. :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess the stripper they were all snorting coke off of was Mrs. Lesnar.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I CANNOT CONTAIN MY HAPPINESS


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sick, at least we know Brock will carry the title at some point!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What was with that weird animal yell Brock did?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DAT F-5 DOE :datass


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HOLY SHIT, THAT IS BEYOND BEASTLY

Henry's genuinely booked like a monster and he just got destroyed. Incredible.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Holy shit Brocks a beast


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

oooohhhhh shitttt
henry just ATE that F5 OH FUCKING. SHIT.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Give Brock a break. He's going through puberty at the moment.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

YOU STILL GOT IT BROCK MARKING THE FUCK OUT. Rysuck that is how you lift someone


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

brock lesnars screams remind me of


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao "No more, no more. He understands. He understands."

Paul is amazing.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Brock's scream...
LAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Brock loses most of his matches and wants a title shot
> 
> LOL


Wrong.

He lost to Cena.

Beat HHH.

Lost to HHH.

Beat HHH.

Beat Punk.

That's 3 wins vs 2 losses. You fail.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Brock vs Rollins in a screaming contest :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brock making his post orgasm grunts.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Worlds strongest man just pissed down his own leg :renee


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If only Batista came out instead of Mark


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lesnar going after the title :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Brock Lesnar vs Mark Henry. WHY?


They need to give Brock a win over someone that is a theat but is not a main evener like Punk or DB.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Segment of the month


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! LESNAR JUST DESTROYED HENRY! :mark:


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Brock sound like a banshee


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

THAT F5 THO!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brock Lesnar returns-Its always some type of SyFy Sharknado/MegaCroc type of destruction. 

It's getting a touch old.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jesus Christ, that scream got me so hyped!

and people trying to say Brock lost credibility :ti


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*ANGRY BRRRRRRRRRRRROOOCCKKKKK!*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

GIVE THAT MOTHERFUCKER THE FUCKING BELTS YOU CUNTS!!! BROCK IS BACK! :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Mark Lesnar

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes replay it! 
:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mark Lesnar


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

did cole just say Mark lesnar


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lesnar used Screech!

It's super effective hilarious. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BROCK DA GAWD 

"AHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Mark Lesnar.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy shit!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to give Brock a win over someone that is a theat but is not a main evener like Punk or DB.


Doesn't this technically count as a win?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Mark Lesnar yaw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Brock Lesnar returns-Its always some type of SyFy Sharknado/MegaCroc type of destruction.
> 
> It's getting a touch old.


I feel like I've seen this segment before..


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Henry is injured legit haha


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lesnar's here to put Cena over, i can already feel it. They had the Rock do it, now they'll have Bork do it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to give Brock a win over someone that is a theat but is not a main evener like Punk or DB.


So does this mean Brock vs Mark at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Poor Henry.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Reminds me of South Park mocking Mel Gibson with that scream

"KERPLAW! KEEEEEEEERPLAW!"


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The mating call of the Bork Lazer.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That F5 was SICK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If I were near Brock doing that scream I would think he went insane from rabies and run for my life.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

That fucking scream, my sides


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mark Lesnar?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Presented by Jimmy Johns


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Mark Lesnar.



A new CAW idea!


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome segment with brock, henry and heyman, felt like there was some ruthless aggression coming back.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Who can stop Mark Lesnar? :cole3


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HAHA he legit injured henry omg


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

omg that scream lmfao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Heel vs heel? Surely they won't put the belt on Cena and do a Cena/Lesnar rematch at EC, right?


Brock will probably be face since it's in his hometown. At least if the reports are to be believed, Orton will go all the way to WM as champion. Plus if their intention was to put the title on Cena, they would've just given it to him at TLC. I think they are serious about pushing Orton.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

How fucking strong is Lesnar by the way? That was pure brilliance.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Segageeknavarre said:


> did cole just say Mark lesnar


Nah dude, he was trying to say he marks for Lesnar


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That beatdown was fucking brutal. Brock just knows how to beat people up without all that standing around looking like a 'systematic mad man' or bullshit like that.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Brock is the man. That scream not so much lol


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Like always Lesnar returns always eventful, what a beast!

Wonder what it means for the titles come Mania time now.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Brock is going to leave WWE for the World Wildlife Fund.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

i would hate to be in the neighbourhood when that dude releases a bust on sable


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

So Lesnar vs. Orton in his home town at EC :mark: that would be fucking awesome


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Is Sable still with Brock? :lol


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Uh sorry Brock, you lose a lot.


He's only lost twice since his return (vs. 3 wins), and the last loss was 8 months ago.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm terrified


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I need... a gif... of that spear....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Lesnar's here to put Cena over, i can already feel it. They had the Rock do it, now they'll have Bork do it.


Didn't that already happen?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm marking out, broz!!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I await all your bitching when Lesnar wins the title.  We've already seen how this unfolds.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe it's Lesnar that is the bottom.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Grow a fucking voice, Lesnar.

That F-5 tho :brock :mark:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Lesnar's here to put Cena over, i can already feel it. They had the Rock do it, now they'll have Bork do it.


Except he already put Cena over last year.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> Like always Lesnar returns always eventful, what a beast!
> 
> Wonder what it means for the titles come Mania time now.


nothing...he's not holding the title. He is fighting Batista or Taker at Mania


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Henry? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Beast Vs. Best II at Wrestlemania.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Gabourey Sidibe just got her ass kicked.


Damn


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KFC following Vagisil commercial :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Maybe it's Lesnar that is the bottom.


Did you see that face?

Plus Heyman was on him to stop so fast you know he has to use a safeword during.

"Skittles! Skittles Brock, Skittles!"


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Brock is a beast.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Except he already put Cena over last year.


Whose to say he can't do it again? :vince


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ANOTHER REPLAY! Yassss.

Dat Xena cry.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Except he already put Cena over last year.


Then they'll do it again to hammer the point home.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Except he already put Cena over last year.


You can never put Cena over enough.

:vince5


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's great to have those two back. At least it's SOMETHING to look forward to on this show.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Something else we'd never seen before fpalm


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

KERPLAWWWW! KERPLAWWWWWW!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Brock wants the championship yet he is not going to be in the rumble? lol that makes no sense. I see HHH telling Brock U have to win the rumble to get a title shot but U will be the number 30 spot


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Beast vs Best II for the WWE title? 
Cena vs Taker?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TheResurrection said:


> Beast Vs. Best II at Wrestlemania.


Brock will get drawn into the Streak Match to prove he should get a title match... and then lose


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

We've never seen this before, Cole?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

From Lesnar to this shit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They keep looping over Lesnar's hawk/raptor hybrid scream and I'm crying laughing. 

So hyped he's back, though.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

GOAT DIVAS MATCH NOW!!


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone having issues with the USA Network? My picture is choppy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, time for a piss break.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

A part of me thought he was going to F5 him on through the table since he was walking towards it


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Bitchez time!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wallpaper can't even get on the Total Divas team :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I DON'T Understand, why not have Batista come out when he was calling somebody out.

That would have been segment of the decade.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Didn't that already happen?


Ya WWE never repeats stuff.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Total cunts vs WWE "divas"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This ass kicking was brought to you by Jimmy Johns.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why am I the only one freaking out over Heymans lack of ponytail

Am I late to notice he cut it off


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We go from the beast, to a divas match? Great


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm sensing Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan WM30 for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

This is going to be shocking too.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> You can never put Cena over enough.
> 
> :vince5


This has basically become the story of Wrestlemania over the past decade.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

The divas should mix in some light scissoring & then just leave.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's gonna start off the match :ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Since AJ isn't here the star Diva is Summer Rae


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eva Marie starting off :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Eva Marie in first :lmao


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

i needed my inhaler after that shit brock pulled


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope Daniel Bryan is forced to join The Wyatts until Cena cripples him in a future match.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> I DON'T Understand, why not have Batista come out when he was calling somebody out.
> 
> That would have been segment of the decade.


Why waste that on richmond, virginia?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

fpalm

This match again? And why does Nikki wear that stupid hat? Is Cena giving her his thugganomics fashion tips?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

LESNAR had me hype as fuck. That segment is gonna be my fap material for the night. 



Shikamaru said:


> i would hate to be in the neighbourhood when that dude releases a bust on sable


There's a reason he lives in a farm in no man's land.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey look is that a botch

Oh look another


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love how Kaitlyn is on the heel team, even though she's not a heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Starting with Eva? Really?

Looks like she's reverse grinding on Kaitlyn.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't believe we went from Lesnar to this shit. fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there any reason to watch RAW now?

:cena3
:bryan


Who else? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Please don't make this Lesnar's Mania feud....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That Punk/Lesnar II in the making for WM.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Yum cameron and eva marie with dat ass!:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> nothing...he's not holding the title. He is fighting Batista or Taker at Mania


Then why did he challenge for the title? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eva's dumber than a brick, but she could get it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> I DON'T Understand, why not have Batista come out when he was calling somebody out.
> 
> That would have been segment of the decade.


I thought the same thing. But of course WWE had to reveal Batista's return weeks before. Instead of keeping it a secret and having him come out to a Brock Lesnar segment. Oh no, WWE didn't think that would work, smh


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I liked the lapdance grinding by Eva, it needs to be made into a gif


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Lesnar to this.
FFS


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Kaitlyn better ruin Eva Marie. I hate her.

Also, does this mean Kaitlyn will be getting back into the title picture? As a heel? Paired with AJ?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


Why? :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lesnar vs Orton in Minnesota @EC would be fucking ACE.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I've got some Bad News, Alicia. . .


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> A part of me thought he was going to F5 him on through the table since he was walking towards it


I was like "Dude you're gonna miss the table" because he wasn't even looking at it, then I was like "oh" cause he wasn't even going to. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Would they really do Lesnar Vs. Taker? Have those two mended fences or would it legit be dangerous to put them together?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Alicia fox actually is good in the ring.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this hate for Eva is just hilarious


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG that botch


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alicia Fox :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

oh fuck


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

If Batista faces Lesnar at Wrestlemania, then who will Undertaker face?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO. Faceplant.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Since when is Kaitlyn a heel? Have I missed something?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

From the shit Brock segment to this GOAT divas match











































:troll


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rosa :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Random ass smack to Kaitlyn. Alright, I fine with that.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I think the first move they teach divas in wrestling school is that spinning hurricarana


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Then why did he challenge for the title? :lmao


Savage challenged Warrior for a title shot and never got it, Brock is just running his mouth. I am certain he is jobbing to Taker at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Cameron just ATE it hard.

:lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man dem legs on Kaitlyn though...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Eva Marie rubs people the wrong way on a handshake tour :renee

Sweaty troops :renee


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> LMAO. Faceplant.


 That was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Alicia fox slapping kaitlyn's ass. Mmm.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Would they really do Lesnar Vs. Taker? Have those two mended fences or would it legit be dangerous to put them together?


There's legit heat between Undertaker and Lesnar? Story please!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how Kaitlyn is an automatic heel just because she isn't on that show. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

hbgoo1975 said:


> If Batista faces Lesnar at Wrestlemania, then who will Undertaker face?


:cena3:cena4:cena5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

> Official RAW Discussion Thread - X Woods fucks 6 bitches a night (12/30/13)


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kaitlyn looks good as fuck.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lawler creepy comment commence in 3...2... Yep there it is.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rosa needs to dye her hair back to how it was.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Bella's are so annoying


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sono Shion said:


> Lesnar vs Orton in Minnesota @EC would be fucking ACE.


I'm marking out thinking about it. :mark:


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> If Batista faces Lesnar at Wrestlemania, then who will Undertaker face?


batista and lesnar is a dream match is it not? might be dissapointing for a lot of people because, well batista isn't exactly Aj styles or Bret hart in the ring, but i think thats smart instead of an undertaker and lesnar match personally.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

hbgoo1975 said:


> If Batista faces Lesnar at Wrestlemania, then who will Undertaker face?


****SPOILER**** Daniel Bryan apparently


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Can this end now? Please?


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I've got some Bad News, Alicia. . .


"Xavier Woods is NOT the father..."


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol at all the tweets at the bottom of the screen. Terrible grammar everyone, embarrassing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki Mode not as good as BRIE MODE.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Royal Rumble final 4

Brock, Batista, Bryan, Punk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't believe I'm watching a match that has Eva Marie, Aksana, AND Rose Mendas in it. 

And why Nikki. Why did you need to get breast implants? They were not needed. 

Oh great, a big divas clusterfuck. Haven't seen that before.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

These moves are so crisply executed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> There's legit heat between Undertaker and Lesnar? Story please!


I guess he's talking about their confrontation at a UFC event. I heard it was scripted, though.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Cat Fight !!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it possible to mute the Bella's,but not anyone else?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Aksana gets the pin fall :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Aksana scores a pinfall.. First time in 2013...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Aksana has a finisher?!? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is going on? What is life?
Why did Orphan win the match? Why is this music playing?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aksana!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Was that supposed to be a finishing move?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol Val Venis theme remix


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

She, of all people, gets the pin... let Summer get the pin at least


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, now a 10 diva clusterfuck to close this one out.

Was that Summer Rae screaming or did Brock come back out?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Aksana has finally won a match.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is Nikki wearing those shoes? Looks so stupid.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

...what?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aksana pinned someone?

Huh, I don't think I've heard her theme music before. It's actually pretty good...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That's Aksana's theme? lols that's porn music


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

worst finisher ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it just me or is Aksana putting on some serious muscle. Not a good look.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Aksana win? But she's the female Zach Ryder.

*_*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

holy shit I forgot how bad Aksanas theme was :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

You know what's worse than 10 diva tag match? A 10 diva tag match where most of them can't wrestle worth shit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What the fuck kind of theme is that


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I Wonder?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is Aksana winning anything?! :ti


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Who's fucking music is that?

Thought Val Venis was back for a second :renee


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL Aksana's sleazy porno music


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lawler is such a fucking annoying prick.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

An elbow to the fucking back puts someone down for 3 seconds?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This psychology fpalm


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Why was Rosa randomly screaming as she was climbing up the apron?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat '70s stripper music


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> ****SPOILER**** Daniel Bryan apparently


GOAT Spoiler tag :ti


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I seriously can't. You can hear a pin drop.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well my pants are down so I guess the softcore porn theme fits.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

dat porno music.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> What the fuck kind of theme is that


There is no way Jim Johnson wrote that one. Sounds like some pubic domain theme the WWE took from pro tools ha


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> I Wonder?


I'd be hyped for that shit, honestly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Is it possible to mute the Bella's,but not anyone else?


With a bandstop filter possibly


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> I guess he's talking about their confrontation at a UFC event. I heard it was scripted, though.


I am. It's my impression there is some true heat there because Taker didn't like Brock's mentality in WWE. Maybe I'm completely wrong and it was scripted.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Am I suppose to slow dance to this shit?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Aksana theme


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just look at Daniel Bryan now. O how the mighty have fallen, smh


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Aksana's porn music. :lmao

Literally everyone in the crowd is confused as to what that is because she never has an entrance.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That sounds like an erotic movie song. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait, Bryan fell at least 6 feet onto concrete and was fine? :kobe


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> ...what?





Prayer Police said:


> That's Aksana's theme? lols that's porn music





RhodesForWHC said:


> What the fuck kind of theme is that





PGSucks said:


> Why is Aksana winning anything?! :ti





Amber B said:


> I just don't know :lmao





TheGMofGods said:


> Why was Rosa randomly screaming as she was climbing up the apron?


:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Stad said:


> Lawler is such a fucking annoying prick.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love that Batista promo.

Shot of Batista doing something.

Shot of woman Batista ravaged. 

Repeat for 1 min.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan and CM Punk need haircuts for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care. I wish the return was for Hardy (the one that made money).
I'll only accept Spotlight Batista.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

F
The Bea5t is back! I think he means he'll challenge at Elimination Chamber? It is in Minneapolis this year.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Batista gonna whip out that clam hammer & swing it around with no regard for human life.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

lel Val Venis


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Am I suppose to slow dance to this shit?





Eulonzo said:


> Aksana's porn music. :lmao
> 
> Literally everyone in the crowd is confused as to what that is because she never has an entrance.





Punkholic said:


> That sounds like an erotic movie song. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Just reading this thread is more entertaining :ti


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Eva Marie :mark:

Aksana winning a match on Raw :mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Bray Wyatt said:


> Batista gonna whip out that clam hammer & swing it around with no regard for human life.


:lmao wat


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> F
> The Bea5t is back! I think he means he'll challenge at Elimination Chamber? It is in Minneapolis this year.


Doesn't make sense. EC has to have the Title match in the Chamber. I'm expecting Batista Vs. Lesnar.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> That sounds like an erotic movie song. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Ten divas lesbian orgy :banderas


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I'll only accept Spotlight Batista.


If he doesn't come out in a pink popped collar shirt and talk about "kissing babies and hugging fat girls" then it will have been a waste of money.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


dont want to sound like a deuce, but why is lawler performing an incredibly dangerous move on hard wood at the age of 63 or 64? Who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Im sure Teddy Long approved of aksana winning in his type of match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I don't care. *I wish the return was for Hardy (the one that made money)*.
> I'll only accept Spotlight Batista.


One coke head is enough pls rton2


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Doesn't make sense. EC has to have the Title match in the Chamber. I'm expecting Batista Vs. Lesnar.


They could go all svr and war games by making the Chamber match a tag match


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

To be honest, I'd give Aksana a good stiff one anyway, the music really just confirms it :lol


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Brock Lesnar roars with the fury of a 12 year old boy in the throws of puberty.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Ten divas lesbian orgy :banderas


Not as entertaining as Orton VS Cena. :cena3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I doubt Lesnar will get his title match at WM. He'll most likely get it at EC, as it's in his hometown of Minneapolis.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, who was AJ Lee facing in Toronto?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm calling it now, the Wyatt's will get DQ'd leading to a 3 vs 3 match involving the Usos


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

These Divas have me longing for female WRESTLERS who can actually work a match. I've never seen so many matches end with a random free-for-all. Nor have I seen Aksana win a damn thing. Please push REAL female talent, not models who know nothing about the business we all love. The "Divas Title" is a disgrace to what as the Women's Championship with a 50+ year legacy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Patrartric? Fuck Cole?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it me, or did they botch the post match cheering? Looked like some of the "true" divas thought they were supposed to stay in ring.. LOL. 

Weird match. No Nattie, no AJ and Tamina, that Random Aksana win, and wtf was that part with Eva "if only she could wrestle" Marie about? Also, judging by her absence YET AGAIN, I'm thinking we might've seen the last of JoJo.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mysterio thanking the USA troops yet has Mexican tattooed on his stomach


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


> I'm calling it now, the Wyatt's will get DQ'd leading to a 3 vs 3 match involving the Usos


Calm down Teddy Long


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

MutableEarth said:


> To be honest, I'd give Aksana a good stiff one anyway, the music really just confirms it :lol


:robben2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Someone make a gif of Alica randomly smacking Katlyn's ass.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd actually consider the Miz to be an anti-draw for the troops.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Mysterio thanking the USA troops yet has Mexican tattooed on his stomach


He'll hold on to your drugs until you return from Service. "MURICA"!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Batista sighting at Tribute to the troops


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

That clip of long-haired Punk :yum:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DragonSleeper said:


> Brock Lesnar roars with the fury of a 12 year old boy in the throws of puberty.


Lol so true, but in a future Lesnar promo when they show that moment they'll over dub it with a huge lion roar so he doesn't sound like a 13 year old hitting puberty.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Mysterio thanking the USA troops yet has Mexican tattooed on his stomach


Yeah what's wrong with that? I can't support the USA troops because i'm not American?


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Mysterio thanking the USA troops yet has Mexican tattooed on his stomach


A guy born and raised in California that pays a shit load of taxes


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

That Shield entrance climbing out of the tank hatch was awesome. Between the music & the entrance...it was the tits.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lucky bastard who kissed Layla on the lips.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

RAW IS RECAP


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King's shirts get worse every week.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

commbatboots said:


> These Divas have me longing for female WRESTLERS who can actually work a match. I've never seen so many matches end with a random free-for-all. Nor have I seen Aksana win a damn thing. Please push REAL female talent, not models who know nothing about the business we all love. The "Divas Title" is a disgrace to what as the Women's Championship with a 50+ year legacy.


Three of them were in Toronto (AJ, Natalya, Tamina)

One was in the match but had one spot (Summer Rae)

The rest of them are in NXT (Paige, Emma, Bayley, Sasha Banks)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fast 6 soundtrack :mark:


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I always thank the WWE for the Tribute to the Troops. As a Navy Vet I wished they'd do one on a carrier out to sea.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

VGooBUG said:


> dont want to sound like a deuce, but why is lawler performing an incredibly dangerous move on hard wood at the age of 63 or 64? Who thought that was a good idea?


Because he's a mong.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That's the rumble theme? awesome


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotta love the Jackson Hewitt advertisement.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

wtf is with Cena's face in that rumble picture?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cena's face looked weird.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who expects WWE to shove down our throats the fact that the WWE App reached 10 million downloads when it does, which will be soon? fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shitty rap song as the Royal Rumble theme? fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE official fucked up. Promoted to the NHL.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Steph's fave has to be the Macho Man!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Yes :mark:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Woooooooo!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT FLAIR NEXT WEEK WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

No way. Flair!?!?!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i love brad maddox
he is comedic gold


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Punch that fucker in the face right now for disgracing the whoo. How fucking dare he.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Flair!!!!!! O shiet!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't think of a more lazy, half-assed championship name than "WWE World Heavyweight Championship". 


Some real creative minds in this company.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If I were Stephanie McMahon, Brad Maddox would have my handprint embossed in his pert little bottom.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FLAIR TO COME BACK NEXT WEEK!!! :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Flair next week. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is the F&F 6 theme the RR theme? :lol

It's not bad, just sounds terribly corny for a wrestling theme.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

How about a classic get the fuck off my TV


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

FLAIR! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WOOOOOOOO Kurt Angle


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Flair to go off-script and start talking about TNA.

Jim Ross will be immediately re-hired and then fired again.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Lucky bastard who kissed Layla on the lips.


He deserves it, serving the country!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Just signed in to say

WOOOOOOOOO

:flair


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Were does Lawler shop for shirts? At Ross? :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Not ric flair, KURT ANGLE WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Also...I really...REALLY...hope Cena/Orton doesn't over shadow the RR


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

bob311 said:


> wtf is with Cena's face in that rumble picture?


Nikki Bella made him look pretty.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why do people get excited about Flair? He's painful to watch these days.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan! YES YES YES


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Alright! Hope these will be a good series of matches!


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Evolution reforming? That'd be epic


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OVER AS FUCK


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Wooooo, looking forward to Zack Ryder next week :mark:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

EVOLUTION REUNION CONFIRMED OMG OMG OMG................


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, this dull crowd finally got up.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan waking up the crowd! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Slient Alarm said:


> King's shirts get worse every week.


what do you expect when his 16 year old GF shops for him at hot topic for xmas.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

30 minute main event? The fuck is this?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Please save RAW, Daniel Bryan and Luke Harper.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maddox is such a mong. Triple H should have pie faced him.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

so JR gets thrown under the bus yet the man responsible for that debacle after getting shit faced and running his mouth gets to come back...fuck sakes!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I got a bad feeling about this...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> If I were Stephanie McMahon, Brad Maddox would have my handprint embossed in his pert little bottom.


And Triple H's fist firmly imprinted in his face.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Slient Alarm said:


> Why do people get excited about Flair? He's painful to watch these days.


Yeah I flip the channel when he's on


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well at least he isn't smiling this week.

It's a start after what The Wyatts have been doing to him.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> Why do people get excited about Flair? He's painful to watch these days.



Because it isn't SGT. Slaughter or Jim Duggan


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

For a guy who the company seems to bury he sure does main event a lot


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

commbatboots said:


> Also...I really...REALLY...hope Cena/Orton doesn't over shadow the RR


not going to happen...if they are smart they would have it before the RR because nobody in the crowd is going to give a shit after RR match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Damn, this dull crowd finally got up.


Daniel Bryan is like Viagra for this crowd


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> so JR gets thrown under the bus yet the man responsible for that debacle after getting shit faced and running his mouth gets to come back...fuck sakes!


JR is the dictionary definition of a butt monkey. Bless his heart.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Lesnar vs Eva Marie WM30. DO IT!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan Danielson, please save this show with your absolutely wonderful work-rate. I will now be off reading the apter mags and laugh at how they do not admit that the fed buried Zach Gowen a few too many times.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Byran will put on a clinic


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asenath said:


> If I were Stephanie McMahon, Brad Maddox would have my handprint embossed in his pert little bottom.


Girl, he's not even that cute. :jay


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> so JR gets thrown under the bus yet the man responsible for that debacle after getting shit faced and running his mouth gets to come back...fuck sakes!


It's all about how close/buddy buddy you are with







these days.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

The ending of the new Paranormal Activity? The Mexican dude runs around scared shitless & the "demon" is actually going to be Zeb Colter chasing after him with a large butterfly net.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Slient Alarm said:


> Why do people get excited about Flair? He's painful to watch these days.


YOU'RE FUCKING PAINFUL TO WATCH! I'LL FUCKING SHIT ON YOUR CARPET!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> And Triple H's fist firmly imprinted in his face.


Haitch knows what side his bread is buttered on.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Slient Alarm said:


> King's shirts get worse every week.


It has been like this for a while now. He needs to retire before he ruins his legacy...even more than he already has.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Daniel Byran is still over as fuck, he just woke up the shitty dead crowd.



:flair3 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I got a bad feeling about this...


You don't expect Bryan not to go over, do you?


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Mysterio thanking the USA troops yet has Mexican tattooed on his stomach


Mexicans live in America too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Jerry Lawler, please fuck off. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> You don't expect Bryan not to go over, do you?


I expect him to win, which should not happen.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

The leader of the Yes era once again bringing dead crowds alive...deal with that.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Maddox said he was bringing in all of Stephanie's favourites. Isn't that impossible, with Randy Savage being, y'know, dead?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This will be another DQ finish. DB isn't on Smackdown this week, so expect him to get fucked up real nice.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TheGMofGods said:


> YOU'RE FUCKING PAINFUL TO WATCH! I'LL FUCKING SHIT ON YOUR CARPET!!


oh settle down. Flair isn't that great. Especially now as he's cashing checks faster than grease lightning before his 4 ex-wives can get some of it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Flair is the GOAT. I'm more excited about seeing him than about seeing Batista


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I still want another replay of BORK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Jerry Lawler, please fuck off. Thank you in advance.


I'm sure he would if there were any 17 year old girls around.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

When is the last time any title was dropped on Smackdown? Seriously?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Can these pricks shut the fuck up about Lensar's scream on Tumblr & other sites (including here)?

It wasn't that funny. :lol Swear to god, some fans literally think every small thing is funny.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Maddox said he was bringing in all of Stephanie's favourites. Isn't that impossible, with Randy Savage being, y'know, dead?


:vince7 :HHH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new record for cole speaking, before the lyrics to this song even hit.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Maddox said he was bringing in all of Stephanie's favourites. Isn't that impossible, with Randy Savage being, y'know, dead?


I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I'm sure he would if there were any *12* year old girls around.


Fixed.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

"Let's set the stage."

Yeah, like you can't just let their entrance do that.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I expect him to win, which should not happen.


I don't know man, Wyatt's been booked very strongly for some time now. This being a Gauntlet match, I think Bray will be a bridge too far for Bryan..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WWE too cheap to pay for a box of fucking matches for Wyatt


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

SP103 said:


> oh settle down. Flair isn't that great. Especially now as he's cashing checks faster than grease lightning before his 4 ex-wives can get some of it.


I WILL CHOP YOUR FUCKING SCALP OFF AND USE IT AS A BEARD!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

They really need to shorten that damn intro.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing how WWE killed this gimmick before it truly ever started. All of that hype and promise yet they turned them into 3 Helga Pataki's.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

and i thought undertaker had a long entrance


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I'm sure he would if there were any 17 year old girls around.


Insert AJ joke _here_.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Fixed.


I'm sure those 12 year olds wish Lawler was fixed when they met him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Well fuck, looks like the rumor about Harper and Rowan winning the belts is gonna come to pass on SmackDown! this week. Shame really, since the Usos just got trolled for the umpteenth time.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

End this fucking feud tonight please. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Three of them were in Toronto (AJ, Natalya, Tamina)
> 
> One was in the match but had one spot (Summer Rae)
> 
> The rest of them are in NXT (Paige, Emma, Bayley, Sasha Banks)


I know, I mean, aside from AJ, Nattie, Tamina, Summer...I never have high expectations for any Diva match. I just wish they'd call up the new talent--they're all long over due, I think. Should really send the remaining Divas down to NXT; they desperately need it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Can these pricks shut the fuck up about Lensar's scream on Tumblr & other sites (including here)?
> 
> It wasn't that funny. :lol Swear to god, some fans literally think every small thing is funny.


DID YOU SEE ROMAN REIGNS WINK AT SETH-Y BOY IN THAT SHIELD SEGMENT?!!! IT WAS ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS AND EPIC! I NEED TO FIND A GIF FOR IT NOW!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This show was boring. Lesnar/Henry segment was awesome and Bryan/Wyatts should be fine as well.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Maddox said he was bringing in all of Stephanie's favourites. Isn't that impossible, with Randy Savage being, y'know, dead?


Maddox to get Undertaker to also come back and do his job, like a real Undertaker, and dig Savage's corpse from the grave to usher in old-school style RAWs with non-PG weirdness.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Come on DB, Luke Harper can take a stiff... kick!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> End this fucking feud tonight please.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is a feud?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan, please save this show. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gets thrown off ledge.
Gets his revenge by fighting a regular wrestling match. That's street justice.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Da Gawd, Daniel Bryan breathing life into this show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn would it kill Bryan to cut his fucking hair? He needs to go back to his look he had as a heel with a buzz cut and trimmed beard. Because honestly him walking around with Brie looks a little ridiculous, a hot diva walking around with a short long haired hobo.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> DID YOU SEE ROMAN REIGNS WINK AT SETH-Y BOY IN THAT SHIELD SEGMENT?!!! IT WAS ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS AND EPIC! I NEED TO FIND A GIF FOR IT NOW!


Why you mad, though?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



virus21 said:


> Hey folks, if Raws got ya down, you could always watch this


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao this was so much better then raw


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Surfboard stretch.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Romero Special!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Come on DB, Luke Harper can take a stiff.


Please don't finish that sentence.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

every time cole ask a question i end up thinking we are going to a commercial break


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Come on DB, Luke Harper can take a stiff.


:rko2:rko2:rko2:rko2:rko2:rko2:rko2


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Love the surfboard dragon sleeper


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan needs to get a haircut. Not shave off his entire hair, but just cut it a bit. Long hair doesn't suit him well, in my opinion.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Why you mad, though?


:kobe


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Harper with the Deliverance Double Chop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> This show was boring. Lesnar/Henry segment was awesome and Bryan/Wyatts should be fine as well.


yeah besides the Punk vs Rollins match, the Lesnar thing and the main event , Raw has been awful.

If it was just an hour, it would have been great. its funny though two of the guys the WWE respects the least Punk and Bryan, open and close the show.


Go figure


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Did I just hear a goat get shaved?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Each time I see this Luke Harper guy I think of Bobo from Finding Bigfoot


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

YEAH YEAH YEAH :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Amazing how WWE killed this gimmick before it truly ever started. All of that hype and promise yet they turned them into *3 Helga Pataki's.*


:lmao

how so?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Did I just hear Chewbacca?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

sounded like chewbacca


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

D-Bag said:


> Mexicans live in America too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not to mention the large amount of military that are latino


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Segageeknavarre said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao this was so much better then raw


It was Raw, though.

:troll


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Come on DB, Luke Harper can take a stiff.


:romo3:romo3:romo3


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This is boring clap clap clap clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Bryan needs to get a haircut. Not shave off his entire hair, but just cut it a bit. Long hair doesn't suit him well, in my opinion.


agreed

he needs to go with this look IMO
maybe with the beard a tad longer


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao
> 
> how so?


Being thirsty bitches.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> God damn would it kill Bryan to cut his fucking hair? He needs to go back to his look he had as a heel with a buzz cut and trimmed beard. Because honestly him walking around with Brie looks a little ridiculous, a hot diva walking around with a short long haired hobo.


It ain't always about looks bro.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Good to see Brock back. Luke Harper is doing good. Daniel Bryan being, well, kinda boring. Just seen this a million times now. Do something different.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Chewbacca" :lmao


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Start working the break stop says the referee!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Shikamaru said:


> every time cole ask a question i end up thinking we are going to a commercial break


This.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I really want to stiff Bray Wyatt and his luscious beard.

No ****.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Luke Harper's right hands. :mark: Very Kane-esque.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



Segageeknavarre said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao this was so much better then raw


But...this was Raw :vince lol.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I really want to stiff Bray Wyatt and his luscious beard.
> 
> No ****.


He looks like the kind of guy who'd have a lot of skin tags.


----------



## alcatraz216 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bryan should start using cattle mutilation again


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I really find Renee Young fantastic.

No hetero.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

:selfie


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Being thirsty bitches.


If they were 3 Helga Patakie's... don't you think Lawler would have been all over that by now??

:batista4 :lawler


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Shikamaru said:


> every time cole ask a question i end up thinking we are going to a commercial break


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I really find Renee Young fantastic.
> 
> No hetero.


Yeah, she is. She can get it.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Riddles for the wwe universe to work out fpalm


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> It was Raw, though.
> 
> :troll


:vince2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

KFC fucking sucks now. Bring back the chicken snackers. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I really find Renee Young fantastic.
> 
> No hetero.



:renee


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan is so fucking over! :mark:


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

I need Michael Cole to show me how to use the App again. During the commercial break, I went through a lobotomy & don't know how to operate smart phone technology anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:damn

Bryan working his ass off.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Being thirsty bitches.


:ti


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Jobberwacky said:


> :renee


I would google her maps as the kids say.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone should have just ripped Lawler's headphones off after that glazed look/crispy creme joke.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just realized the show is almost over, wow this raw went by fast


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LULZ Bryan is just an indy veniluh mijet guyzzz!!!!1111!!111 fuk smarks!!!!!!111!1111


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRYAN IS OVER AS FUCK

DAT KIP UP


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Wow, Bray breaking teh fourth wall!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> :damn
> 
> Bryan working his ass off.


He really does. You'd think the rest of the locker room would pay attention and want people chanting for them like that. 
Sadly they don't give two shits. You know why? WWE signs ridiculous 10 year contracts with guys who they are stuck with for years like Swagger, Khali etc.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HARPER :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Superbomb! holy shit


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"it's not real Luke!"

But it's still real to me, gosh damn it.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

alcatraz216 said:


> Bryan should start using cattle mutilation again


Miz ran and complained about it and WWE told Bryan to stop.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

What a powerbomb!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

It's sad that Punk/Rollins doesn't wind up being MOTN.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper with dat superbomb! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

He just did the Batista Bomb off the top rope...and Bryan kicked out. W/e.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What a fucking match this is.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT POWERBOMB OFF THE TOP ROPE :mark: 

All that was missing was a table


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, is this going to be the Main Event or do you think we're getting something else after this match ends?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That powerbomb is fucking legit. :floyd1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Dat powerbomb!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Perfect form on that super powerbomb


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> KFC fucking sucks now. Bring back the chicken snackers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Damn Harper is impressive


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

SUPER BRYAN


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JC00 said:


> Miz ran and complained about it and WWE told Bryan to stop.


If that's true then he's really a bitch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, these two have some legit chemistry.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Harper has so many cool moves.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Luke Bryan huh? JBL must be a fan of country


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

More impressed with Harper then I am with Ambrose. Come at me.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat powerbomb! :mark:


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

the powerbomb from the top rope doesnt get a 3 count, but Cena gently laying someone down from his shoulder puts you in the hospital.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> DAT POWERBOMB OFF THE TOP ROPE :mark:
> 
> All that was missing was a table


We saw this a billion time, big deal


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper going back to being Brodie Lee for a second with that half nelson suplex. :clap


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> So, is this going to be the Main Event or do you think we're getting something else after this match ends?


Bryan vs. Rowan
Bryan vs. Wyatt

Bryan victory.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How has the show been? I know I missed like 90% of it!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Man Cole is getting into it, he is not bad when he is actually calling the action


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match so far!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Harper is a boss :taker


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Harper looks like he stinks of piss.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Does Daniel Bryan taste like soy?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> How has the show been? I know I missed like 90% of it!


Bork FUCKING Laser



That is all.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

GOAT rush :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Liking this match, kind of wish this was it for the show.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course Erick Rowan is concerned about wrestling @WWEDanielBryan. He's greener than that jumpsuit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Great match! And now we get one more Bryan match! :mark:


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Rowan dyes his beard with cheeto dust.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Harper was impressive.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow @ Rowan


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bray Wyatt said:


> Rowan dyes his beard with cheeto dust.


:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Match of the night.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rowan's donk is distracting :jay


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking commercials.


----------



## Fightersnew1st (Dec 31, 2013)

wwe raw is awesome tonight


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rowan getting some inspiration from that earlier Brock onslaught.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Rowan shit himself.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

be prepared guys. Daniel bought to lose to bray.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Calling it now. Ginger fuck gets DQed so Bryan can face Bray.

And hello random fucking commercial. Jesus christ.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

If Bryan loses I just can't.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice show they put together without Orton or Cena.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Rowan trying to pull a Lesnar.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

commbatboots said:


> Harper was impressive.


I agree with that. 

Too bad the ringleader of this Viral Shit parade of a faction is a completely untalented turd with daddy helping his push in the back.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

No Orton, no Cena, Still Awesome.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Match of the night.


Na you're saying this is better then Khali vs Sandow and Brodus vs Truth?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bray Wyatt said:


> Rowan dyes his beard with cheeto dust.


:lmao
God bless this thread.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I've heard people say Rowan is green, but he doesn't seem bad to me, of course, all he's doing is throwing Bryan around


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Not gonna name names but somebody's got a sweat stain in a very unfortunate place. :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DragonSleeper said:


> Does Daniel Bryan taste like soy?


I'm sure Brie Bella has the answer to that question. :vince


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

inb4
















:troll


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

LKRocks said:


> No Orton, no Cena *=* Awesome.


Fixed


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RAW threads needs to be supervised..


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> Too bad the ringleader of this Viral Shit parade of a faction is a completely untalented turd with daddy helping his push in the back.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

How many times they gonna try and milk this old school raw theme?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i don't get the bryan is being buried thing ????
why some people here is still bitching about bryan when he is actually one of the most protected wwesuperstars booking wise

the guy barely lose and if he did it is in a handicap or not clean


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Not gonna name names but somebody's got a sweat stain in a very unfortunate place. :lol


How do you know that's sweat?

:skip


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

I feel like WWE gave up on surprise returns.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Match to end in DQ when Bryan gets Rowan in the Crossface and Wyatt and Harper break it


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rowan is gonna kill Bryan better call a chinlock.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I wonder how people who don't like Bryan will react if this show draws a poor rating. They'll go on a field day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

D Bry landed right on his shoulder. Ouch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All of Ginger's cakes in dat jumpsuit :ass


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

CYC said:


> RAW threads needs to be supervised..


Your sig needs to be supervised. By me. Every time I see it.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

5*RVD said:


> Fixed


You've won a lifetime subscription to green rep.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"If Bryan loses we Wyatt" fan sign :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rowan is the most improved wrestler on the roster, in the last few months


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Really impressed with Erick Rowan atm.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

ZzzzzzzZzzzzzZzzzz


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan taking punishment!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Super Bryan :HHH2


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Daniel vs Bray b-)


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

God damn it I was wrong.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bullshit finish


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Super fallaway slam...only to be caught off guard by The Master of the Small Package.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Eva Marie-esque roll up!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

For a moment, I thought he had turned on him, lol.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Match quality in that one compared to his previous one was like day and night.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

wtf is bray doing? lol


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt said:


> Rowan dyes his beard with cheeto dust.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This fat hoe tries way too hard to be crazy. Watch those motherfuckers on the 4 train at 2 am...that's crazy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Match quality in that one compared to his previous one was like day and night.


That's why they ended the second one like that.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Bray Wyatt can wear white after labor day!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Bray loses as well


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

DB should have came back brainwashed after he was abducted by the wyatts


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

BRAY GET HIM WHILE HIS HP IS LOW


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

ITS MIDGET PUNTING TIME!!!

:wyatt


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Bray has main event presence, but can he wrestle.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Come on...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup useless.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Hm...dq finish


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Boo!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:wall


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is cheap, even by WWE standards.


----------



## Fightersnew1st (Dec 31, 2013)

anyone think Langston v fandango was good?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, so much for that. *shrug*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB better be in the RR match and not get screwed over and get stuck with a match against Bray Wyatt.

DB should be winning the RR


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Told ya'll, it'll happen at the Rumble. At least we got a good DB/Harper match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What an epic ending


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


>


This picture will haunt my dreams.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Main event ruined


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So...who's coming in to make the save since Cena is not here?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What was the point in any of this?


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

why did he stop him from beating him up, when he was going to beat him up regardless anyway?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bray pinning him would have done nothing but been good for both guys... Why this.. WHY!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Have they muted the crowd


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Wyatt Family HATES Team Hell No apparently. Daniel Bryan's brain isn't as easy to wash as Kane's it seems.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

See

D-Bry just went through two matches against guys double his size

And they still wouldn't risk having him lose

Rumble winner, guaranteed.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

#bestforbustin


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Wyatt Family>>>>


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Still a better singer than Justin Bieber.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PunkShoot said:


> Bray has main event presence, but can he wrestle.


No. No he can't.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Doradafan said:


> Yeah what's wrong with that? I can't support the USA troops because i'm not American?


He's probably a fox news watcher.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Getting tedious now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God this fued is fucking AWFUL.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Told ya'll, it'll happen at the Rumble. At least we got a good DB/Harper match.


Yeah, you were right about the finish.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at the MAYBE! MAYBE! MAYBE! sign.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

oh shit....HEEL TURN WTF


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Not very sports entertained.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan looking like a total bitch right now. Where's GOOD GUY John Cena to save the day?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Time for a character change me thinks.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

inb4 Bryan fucks everyone up.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

100% Bryan is winning the rumble, he can have finally have a 1 on 1 match with Bray at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But...but...what about your wedding?


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

What?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is epic...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

" I'm your bitch "


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Swerve!


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope IRS woops Bray's ass for this match next week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

markedfordeath just killed himself.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is an excellent sufferer.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan heel turn?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SWERVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan is joining the dark side?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally got the Bryan conversion... This is going to be interesting...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Wait what


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is boring


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit what's happening


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Any meltdowns over the "burial" of Daniel Bryan, yet?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They picked the wrong crowd to talk about loud cheering


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

No...don't do it WWE. Don't you dare make him do it...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Is he turning heel? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and the burial of DB is now complete


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What is this shit...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they ruin him. :lmao
This company :lmao
This damn company :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan heel turn? WTF, WWE?! fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Prepare that butthole Bryan


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OH SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

SWERRRRRRRRRRRRRRVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

markedfordeath's gonna be pissed.....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lord Vader...RISE!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

If this is a heel turn, it has to be the worst heel turn ever.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Thought Bryan was going for a massive pipebomb there.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Holy fuckkkkk


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Yeah....right


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This fucking company.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck yeaaaaaah! shit is about to be fucking awesome!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Goooooood. Goooooood.

Let the heel flow through you.

:vince$


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this really happening or ... ? :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The bearded family is complete


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OHHHHHH FUCK.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bray reminded me of Andy from Parks and Rec there.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

FFUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This isn't getting gey now...


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Those are some white pants.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Da hell is going on :lmao

Is Bryan now a slave to Wyatt :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Please, beat the living shit out of him as soon as you get up. Please...for the love of christ.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Bryan looking like a total bitch right now. *Where's GOOD GUY John Cena to save the day?*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wang suckage. Not PG.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I know Brie is an outdoor chick, but I doubt shes down for the compound


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Awkward deliverance scene next.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF IS THIS SHIT?! FUCK THIS SHIT. fpalm


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Now Bryan on his knees in front of Bray. What is this, Oz?


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD HE'S OFFICIALLY HILLBILLY


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This better be a fake out.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

wait what?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Gay and fake.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

............... (my reaction)


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Markedfordeath on suicde watch......jesus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What the actual fuck is this?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

And the burial is complete.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Bryan bout to get gang raped.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Thought he was turning for a minute. Would have been interesting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah. I'm fucking done. This company is fucking retarded.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck this. Just... "dare get over without out us saying you can?! TAKE THIS!" This company needs to fail just.. go bankrupt and die already.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So.....where the fuck is Brie Bella?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bryan heel turn to end 2013 , but way no more heel/babyface


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Well...that was something.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

assrape time for Bryan :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Take the hottest babyface in the company and they do this

WWE in a nutshell, great end to 2013 -.-


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Bray > Brie :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heads in the sand and up their own asses. 
:vince


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

DID THAT JUST HAPPEN

:lmao to the power of :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't worry guys. He's going to beat HHH at WM.

:lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dainel Bryan joined the dark side.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> Markedfordeath on suicde watch......jesus


:ti


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I wonder how long this is going to last for.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

we still have cena's shirt sales


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Well it's over.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Time to find a new hobby.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Speechless...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, they're going to kidnap Bryan? Have we not seen this already?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Interesting. I wonder if Brie will raise her and Danielson's kids to follow Wyattism.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is going to have more loads in him than Brie on their engagement night.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WTF is this shit.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha what the hell is going on here? :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Glad to see Brie Bella doesn't care that her fiance is going to live with the Wyatts


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the worst possible thing happened. wwe


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He's already doing the ass rape walk :lmao*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Holy shit, some of you act like it's the end of the world.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

... Why are they doing this to him?..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Swerve again?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the wwe cannot be this stupid.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Goodness gracious.


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't even awake?

...

Sorry, I'm still in shock. Why are they killing my favourite character?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck this company


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Bryan trying to feed off the nonexist Virginia crowd


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel like this show should have ended at least 3 times by now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at its worst

taking the most popular guy in the WWE and putting him with a mid carder team to try and ruin him.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

What is happening?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> markedfordeath just killed himself.


But is that a bad thing?


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

swerve


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wyatt is the king of storytelling


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Double swerve!?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raw is in unscheduled overtime now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat overness though


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


> Bryan trying to feed off the nonexist Virginia crowd


Their actually loud I don't know what you're watching


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Biggest face in the company that fans actually give a fuck about.
Turn him heel and join that exclusive cult of 3.

:vince


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DAT HEEL HEAT ALREADY :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> So, they're going to kidnap Bryan? Have we not seen this already?


They'll act like nothing happened next week.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan was great in this segment.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

From YES! to OBEY, the Daniel Bryan story. :lmao

Bray Wyatt is AMAZING. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WWE hates money


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

...I liked it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bray Wyatt said:


> I feel like this show should have ended at least 3 times by now.


Kind of like the lord of the rings movie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:lmao I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Please never had a live show at that city again. Terrible crowd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think they have lube up in that shack.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> So.....where the fuck is Brie Bella?


Getting ready for some 4 on 1 role playing with the masks and all that shit.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

they must hate d bry lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Way to ruin Bryan. Words can't describe how upset I am right now.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

What the actual fuck just happened?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

2 years from now he'll become good news Bryan.


----------



## alcatraz216 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bryans awesome turn is what this is


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

They just turned the most over face in years.

Meanwhile, the "faces": Cena gets 50% boos and Orton gets ADR-level reactions.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

He's most likely getting close to them so he can get to Bray. Ya'll need to stop assuming shit and see how this plays out.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you seriously fucking kidding turning the most over person in quite some time heel this way.....Fuck this company wtf


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

So they have Bryan, their most over face in the entire company, turn heel?
This company. :cornette


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this was retarded, that did not make one bit of sense.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

And with that, I'm done

We know where this leads... John. Cena. Wins. LOL.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lawdy lawl. They couldn't get people to shut up about him, better turn him heel. 

If this just lasts a few weeks as part of the storyline, then fine. Good on them for the trickery. It didn't take much to make me think they'd be dumb enough to turn Bryan heel. But if it is legit... guess they couldn't get the fans to shut up, better turn him heel. :vince


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Well fuck me.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So what happened to having Bryan face Undertaker at Wrestlemania with Undertaker playing the heel role? What are they going to end this storyline in a month like they did with the Cena being in the Nexus bullshit storyline?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Biggest face in the company that fans actually give a fuck about.
> Turn him heel and join that exclusive cult of 3.
> 
> :vince


And the so called face of the WWE gets booed and his own hometown doesn't give a fuck about him yet he stays face, This fucking company....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Begin the year with a face palm. End the year with a face palm.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They actually did it, they actually fucked the fans. Well done Vince, well done. 


Take the most over guy, and turn him heel.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Cena going to save his little brother at that Mania match. :cena5


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

And the IWC has a meltdown hahahahahaha


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, looks like I might be quitting WWE along with TNA. I've been hoping to watch more NJPW and Indy wrestling, but haven't had the time. Looks like I finally will.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*D Bry is going to be doing more than just catching flies in his mouth... ya hurred?*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TheGMofGods said:


> What is happening?


Story progression let's see where it goes.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, Bryan can turn heel but not Cena? At this point, I'm sure Bryan is more over than Cena himself. Why would they do that?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

Bravo creative


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hmm..why turn the most over star on the roster..


we all know the answer to that


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just no words.

wtf


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DB turn heel but not Cena? Hmm ok


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You're right. Cena 2.0 was a much better character


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Bryan is winning the Rumble. He is supposed to help Bray win it but will turn on him so he can win. Its his plan all along guys! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That was nonsense there was literally no point it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well this is definitely going in the direction of Cena vs Wyatt at Wrestlemania. Wyatt feuded with all the top guys and the only two left that worth shit is Cena and Taker.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this company. They made their most over wrestler into a bitch.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What is everyone complaining about? Jesus fucking christ


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Last time I said this was when I quit on TNA a few months ago...
SCREW THIS COMPANY
Boy that felt good! :flair WOOOO


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

xdryza said:


> He's most likely getting close to them so he can get to Bray. Ya'll need to stop assuming shit and see how this plays out.


Yeah, I think that's probably the case.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He'll be a face again before you know it.

That ending did seem massively awkward though.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Actually, having just thought for a moment, they'll have Obi-Wan Cena reconvert him to the light side of the force.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Not even sure how to respond to this.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i am afraid we will see Cena fighting to bring bryan back to the good side storyline!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Turns on the fans because they've done nothing for him...joins the Wyatts who will also do nothing for him since he's still gonna be a B+ in the Authority's eyes.

DAT CAREER ADVANCEMENT ositivity


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Cena vs Wyatt at Mania with DB on a pole. Because Cena is the only one that can get him out of that moonshine trance.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow.....that was just....all they had to do was have Bryan win the Rumble and/or face HHH at Mania. All this extra crap is unnecessary.


----------



## Yogalyn (Oct 1, 2013)

uhm guys, hes not heel yet...Bryatts might actually turn into a face team...they aren't really bad guys..


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> So, Bryan can turn heel but not Cena? At this point, I'm sure Bryan is more over than Cena himself. Why would they do that?



Do you really think Bryan is at Cena's level in terms of bringing in dollars and putting asses in seats


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> And the IWC has a meltdown hahahahahaha


So how's that HHH vs Bryan match lookin'.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TheGMofGods said:


> What is happening?


I don't even know. I just hope this fucking leads to Bryan winning something because if not, they just ruined him.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

That silence would've been the opportune moment for a TNA chant


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Beautiful, people are reacting to this. Well done, WWE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*DB on a Pole match? :lmao goddamn*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad Raw, and the crowd was a bit bitter than I expected them to be. That closing segment was a beauty to watch. The last Raw and Smackdown episodes of the year turned out to be solid. Not a bad way to end 2013.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What is everyone complaining about? Jesus fucking christ


That's WF tradition. Can't go without complaining about something.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What is everyone complaining about? Jesus fucking christ


Thery're used to the Authority story line where nothing ever happened.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

xdryza said:


> He's most likely getting close to them so he can get to Bray. Ya'll need to stop assuming shit and see how this plays out.


Boy do I hope so, if not, he's just gonna get fed to Cena at EC


----------



## WizzJones (Sep 3, 2013)

Im speechless wtf wwe


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Really good Raw. Punk/Rollins was great. Langston/Fandango was good. Brock was a beast. Bryan/Harper was great and the Wyatt storyline took a unique turn with Bryan joining the Family. Next week should be really interesting.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

ggd said:


> Please never had a live show at that city again. Terrible crowd.


I guess your in la la land cause the crowd was far from terrible. Get off the bandwagon.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Not even sure how to respond to this.












no words needed.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol at people saying let this play out
Last time you were saying that
Big show ended up maineventing and Orton as the undisputed champion

Bryan BURIED for the 3904th time and they will keep going until people stop chanting yes.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

This makes sense story-line wise for Bryan. He played fair and kept getting screwed by The Authority. Now he's doing what he needs to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm I'm going to wait to see how this plays out until I complain.


----------



## leatherface24 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think this was so damn well done. Everyone seemingly loves the GOAT. Its actually the best time to turn him heel as its not like people are seriously going to say screw that, im not watching anymore...and then ACTUALLY stop watching. I cannot wait to see Kane involved. The Authoritay is goin down


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope this leads to Bryan joining The Authority, winning the title, and then turning face again. I know I'm not making sense, but I'm really confused right now...


----------



## alcatraz216 (Dec 31, 2013)

The crowd is all over it


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

What a god-awful, unnecessarily long ending segment.


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

That made no sense. That wasn't mysterious, intriguing or interesting. It was nonsensical and not even the suspension of disbelief can resolve it for me. I'm going to tune out again until after the Rumble. Well done WWE.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Remember when Punk join the New Breed in ECW just to turn on them and become face again in two weeks?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's amazing how much WWE can kill one persons momentum.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The more I think about it, the more I realize that this is probably Bryan being smart kayfabe wise and joining the Wyatts so he can find his chance to truly get his revenge on Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

God it is truly amazing when things happen that I couldn't call before it happens. Great Raw! Leaves me with hope for 2014! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What is everyone complaining about? Jesus fucking christ


They are angry that Daniel Bryan didn't turn into John Cena 2.0.


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

So, The wyatt Family vs The authority?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan just had his "Austin at Mania 17" moment. Worst decision in years.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Are they going to fight the Authority if not this is pointless.


----------



## GobblyGooker (Nov 20, 2013)

Bryan never got to face Bray. Do you think it will end with him joining the cult? It's a swerve so Bryan will eventually turn on Bray and finally get the payoff match.


----------



## youowemesomething (Nov 29, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Yeah. I'm fucking done. This company is fucking retarded.


See you next week.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Calm the fuck down people. I'm sure WWE has a plan for this. Vince isn't THAT stupid.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I still hope Bryan turns on The Wyatts at some point. I can't imagine Bryan as heel again, to be honest.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was wild.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Are people really getting upset thinking this is a legit turn? 

:ti

This is nothing more than another embrace the hate/Cena joins Nexus 2.0.


----------



## WizzJones (Sep 3, 2013)

It was cool how bryan said the "machine" won't let him win but did he need to join the wyatt's and accept defeat? Fuck you wwe


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm willing to give this story a chance to develop before dismissing it as ridiculous.

However, did Stone Cold ever look like such a bitch? Did Cena (even when he 'joined' Nexus)?

Bryan hasn't received the booking or the protection that a top star usually gets. I worry that all the fuckery he's dealt with since Summerslam will kill his shot at being a top guy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I decided to watch this over Breaking Bad:lol


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

5*RVD said:


> Beautiful, people are reacting to this. Well done, WWE.


Internet fans react to everything so that isn't saying much.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> lol at people saying let this play out
> Last time you were saying that
> Big show ended up maineventing and Orton as the undisputed champion
> 
> Bryan BURIED for the 3904th time and they will keep going until people stop chanting yes.


Yep. There's nothing to let play out. We know how this ends. Bryan is getting Nexus'ed. Classic Cena tactics. Kill someone else to feed him. Husky is definitely losing to Cena at Mania.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Well fuck. I really hope this is all just for Bryan to get closer to Bray and then finally get his hands on him.

Otherwise, I have no idea what WWE is thinking. :bryan3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This wouldn't have happened if D Bry would have simply shaken HBK's hand.



SHAKE MY HAND!*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

From the guy that beat Cena clean to Wyatt's bitch...


birthday_massacre, do the honors.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm actually intrigued by this fuckery.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TheGMofGods said:


> The more I think about it, the more I realize that this is probably Bryan being smart kayfabe wise and joining the Wyatts so he can find his chance to truly get his revenge on Bray Wyatt.


I think that this will happen also.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm really interested in seeing where they take Daniel Bryan's character next. A change in attire and wrestling style will be intriguing. They'll probably neutralize everything the crowd loves about him and then when he turns..... He'll get the biggest pop of ALL TIME! :bryan


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Welp, I'm ready for 2014 already. Are you?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i actually cannot believe the amount of people commiting "wwe suicide" oh ill never watch this shit again hahahahaha cop on, the company is crying out for something different and any time you get it wahwahwahwah, its not like db is dead, you'll still get to watch him wrestle, jesus christ i cant deal.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well if you think about it this could still go on the same track as before. Bryan said Bray was right about the whole machine keeping him back. I'm guessing its just another word for the authority. Bryan could use the Wyatt family to get to HHH, but maybe I'm overthinking it. We'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

before crying and bitching as always it seems this storyline going to lead to bray wyatt vs Cena so bryan will be saved and converted back to the goodside


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome ending. This is a temporary heel turn, nothing more, similar to when Taker turned heel for a couple of weeks in 2004. This was a very interesting twist to the storyline, and I am very much looking forward to seeing where they go next week with it. Good job, WWE.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Shifte said:


> That made no sense. That wasn't mysterious, intriguing or interesting. It was nonsensical and not even the suspension of disbelief can resolve it for me. I'm going to tune out again until after the Rumble. Well done WWE.


I'd like to say I'd be with you, but I know I'll be back next week >:L


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL at everyone crying over this. How about U all let this fuckin play out before U all cry about it god. Bunch of fuckin babies


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm done with this company. See you guys next week though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

General Aladeen said:


> Calm the fuck down people. I'm sure WWE has a plan for this. Vince isn't THAT stupid.


I wish I could say I agree with you, but nothing coming out of this company surprises me anymore.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that actually was a decent RAW. Some good matches, some not-so good matches. Lesnar and Heyman. A lack of fuckery which is what I was expecting for tonight. Going in with low expectations helped I guess. 

As for Bryan, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt that this is some sort of ruse. Another fake-out like Cena/Nexus and whatnot. If not... then I have no words and honestly I should just expect the worst at this point but I'll assume they aren't that bad to turn Bryan heel right now.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Turn was great BTW. You're all marks.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Really didn't expect that finish and I thought it was pretty cool. Wondering how this will develop and Bryan's role leading up to WrestleMania


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> From the guy that beat Cena clean to Wyatt's bitch...
> 
> 
> birthday_massacre, do the honors.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

But Vince said theres no heels or faces anymore.... :lol: This company is a mindfuck in itself


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I'm actually intrigued by this fuckery.


get ready to assume the position

:vince5

believe me, I've taken it so many times, I walk with a limp on a good day


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> LOL at everyone crying over this. How about U all let this fuckin play out before U all cry about it god. Bunch of fuckin babies


You still think Bryan is gonna go over HHH :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> LOL at everyone crying over this. How about U all let this fuckin play out before U all cry about it god. Bunch of fuckin babies


Weren't you the guy who was saying just wait DB will be winning the WWE title soon? Now he is joining the Wyatts?


----------



## leatherface24 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sono Shion said:


> I'm done with this company. See you guys next week though.


LMAO


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Who's excited for Orton vs Cena? Should have known those fuckers couldn't bring that match back just for one PPV. They're out of ideas of what to do with Cena.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Obviously he's not gonna actually turn heel. I'm just annoyed because this should have been a filler feud until the RTWM where The Authority storyline could start to come to its conclusion. But it looks like they're gonna carry it...and carry it...and carry it some more.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Weren't you the guy who was saying just wait DB will be winning the WWE title soon? Now he is joining the Wyatts?


He can still win the title. Does joining the wyatts prevent him from winning it?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

THAT'S THE WAY THEY BECAME THE MANSON BUNCH!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Would be cool if this was Bryan's way to lull the Wyatt Family into trusting him and eventually screwing over Bray at the Rumble but I don't have faith in WWE doing that. Turn the most over guy heel. WWE logic at it's finest.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> LOL at everyone crying over this. How about U all let this fuckin play out before U all cry about it god. Bunch of fuckin babies


That's what I'm saying! You guys are more PG then WWE. I wonder how this place would have been during the Attitude Era.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

update: I actually didn't mind it. But this would be a great story if it allows Bryan to do one of three things:

1) Win the Rumble; or
2) Win the WWE title at WM; or
3) Wrestle Taker at WM

Anything else is a botch

Oh hell, nm, it was already probably botched


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

All I can say after that is LOL


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

PaulHBK said:


> Bryan is winning the Rumble. He is supposed to help Bray win it but will turn on him so he can win. Its his plan all along guys!


That's an objective way to look at it...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Only good thing about this is that it keeps me interested for next week. Let's give WWE a chance and see where this goes.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Bryan will use this to turn on Bray when Bray is expecting Bryan to help him win the rumble. Bryan eliminates Bray instead letting Bray eliminate him. Bray vs Bryan at Elimination Chamber for the Mania title shot... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm done with this company


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> He can still win the title. Does joining the wyatts prevent him from winning it?


Pretty, much, cause they're going to put Wyatt vs Cena, with Lesnar vs Orton.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, at least they did what they said they were gonna do.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> He can still win the title. Does joining the wyatts prevent him from winning it?


It further takes him out of the WWE title picture.

He is going in the wrong direction while you have Brock Lesnar asking for a title shot who is a part timer and you have Batista coming back who of course will be put in a main event feud.

WE all see where this is heading for DB


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

WizzJones said:


> It was cool how bryan said the "machine" won't let him win but did he need to join the wyatt's and accept defeat? Fuck you wwe


Maybe he's joining the Wyatt's to fight the machine. Wyatt's vs Shield six man tag coming up:ex:.


----------



## Fightersnew1st (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PysyQhAbr68


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Just saw the closing segment. Didn't expect that and definitely interested in where they go with Bryan with this angle.

I also came here to see the expected shitstorm that would come with this segment and lo and behold, I was not disappointed. :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Really good Raw. Punk/Rollins was great. Langston/Fandango was good. Brock was a beast. Bryan/Harper was great and the Wyatt storyline took a unique turn with Bryan joining the Family. Next week should be really interesting.


In full agreeance with this post. Great advancement in both the Shield slow break and the Bryan - Wyatt feud, with a rewarding match in both storylines and an unexpected swerve from the main event. A rumble with Punk, all three members of the Shield, the now 4 member Wyatt Family, Batista, Brock ff'ing Lesnar.. sounds pretty sweet to me. Extremely curious to see how the Bryan dinamique will change now. Will the crowds try to sway his mind? Will they turn on him? And how will Wyatt's influence be perceivable in Bryans actions and wrestling? 

This RAW really did keep me sportsentertained. Won't lie.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> It further takes him out of the WWE title picture.
> 
> He is going in the wrong direction while you have Brock Lesnar asking for a title shot who is a part timer and you have Batista coming back who of course will be put in a main event feud.
> 
> WE all see where this is heading for DB


Bryan vs Brock at Summer Slam = WWE 2014 moty.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> Well fuck. I really hope this is all just for Bryan to get closer to Bray and then finally get his hands on him.
> 
> Otherwise, I have no idea what WWE is thinking. :bryan3


Almost no chance he's turning back. As someone else said, he's getting "nexus'd"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

xdryza said:


> That's what I'm saying! You guys are more PG then WWE. I wonder how this place would have been during the Attitude Era.


You're assuming that WWE writers have intelligence and a plan of where they're going. Past stories show that they have no fucking idea what to do in situations like this, wouldn't surprise me one bit if they turn him just to silence the crowds, the heat he got at the end would have made Vince a very happy man.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

That was a great and truly surprising ending segment. Want to see where it goes. First non-AJ thing I've been interested in in a long time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Everytime people say they have plans but gets news often about changes to stories that were decided that night makes me laugh.. I hope this is to simply let Taker be face for his return or something as there are so many Heels right now...

Where were the Tag champs though?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan and Bray will be the last two in the Rumble. Bryan will eliminate himself voluntarily and Bray gets to face Cena at Mania. That will be my breaking point with WWE.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> update: I actually didn't mind it. But this would be a great story if it allows Bryan to do one of three things:
> 
> 1) Win the Rumble; or
> 2) Win the WWE title at WM; or
> ...


We didn't need that shit ending for any of those options to happen. Something will come of it b/c wrestling always has next week, but nobody knows what the hell that was.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Watching Harper and Rowen makes me laugh. Just their characters and their mannerisms in the ring. They play the parts perfectly, like two wild and rowdy inbred jackasses.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Boo fuckin hooo.....so....lets recap.....one of the most popular faces in a long time.....is now a member of one of the most popular factions in a long time....I wonder if the internet nerds cried when hogan joined the nwo too....whatever little internet there was.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Vince has got to be high... and as we can see, not on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Boo fuckin hooo.....so....lets recap.....one of the most popular faces in a long time.....is now a member of one of the most popular factions in a long time....I wonder if the internet nerds cried when hogan joined the nwo too....whatever little internet there was.


Totally the same situation


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Bearodactyl said:


> In full agreeance with this post. Great advancement in both the Shield slow break and the Bryan - Wyatt feud, with a rewarding match in both storylines and an unexpected swerve from the main event. A rumble with Punk, all three members of the Shield, the now 4 member Wyatt Family, Batista, *Brock ff'ing Lesnar*.. sounds pretty sweet to me. Extremely curious to see how the Bryan dinamique will change now. Will the crowds try to sway his mind? Will they turn on him? And how will Wyatt's influence be perceivable in Bryans actions and wrestling?
> 
> This RAW really did keep me sportsentertained. Won't lie.


I don't think Lesnar is entering the Royal Rumble. He said he doesn't need to. Maybe he'll squash Ryback at the Rumble and then fight for the title at the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

The sad thing is, at some point, Cena is gonna cut one of those promos where he transitions from cheesy goofball to angry evangelist, and of course, Bryan isn't going to be allowed to say anything back, and he just looks like a bitch. 

So long as this somehow doesn't happen, this plotline has potential, but if he starts taking pins to protect Harper, then bleh.


----------



## Fightersnew1st (Dec 31, 2013)

Feel free to comment what you think of tonights raw and this segment  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PysyQhAbr68


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

PGSucks said:


> Well fuck. I really hope this is all just for Bryan to get closer to Bray and then finally get his hands on him.
> 
> Otherwise, I have no idea what WWE is thinking. :bryan3


If it IS that then I'll happily admit that I was wrong and the writers aren't taking a dump on top of my favourite character. I hope that's the case. I can't see myself tuning in though, I'm really underwhelmed.

After watching the guy defeat the other two, then get beat down AGAIN, I feel very fatigued. Maybe that's the point, though, given the potential storyline.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

im i the only one who thought that was fuckin awesome :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> He can still win the title. Does joining the wyatts prevent him from winning it?


Win the title with Brock,Batista,Orton,Cena,Punk in the Main Event scene as well??

:jordan :HHH2

Bryan "being over" I doubt justifies him being a champ over those names listed above...especially around Mania time where Vince wants buyrates...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

#WWEFuckery to the fullest...unless they have Bryan swerve on Bray to win the Rumble.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

krai999 said:


> I'm done with this company





RhodesForWHC said:


> Vince has got to be high... and as we can see, not on Daniel Bryan.


Yeah he just got the last 40 minutes on Raw they must really be down on him.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Not even close to the same situation. Cena turning wouldve been closer. That wasnt my point tho. People are just never happy.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I think it'd be an interesting swerve if Bryan finally gets his WWE Title reign, but as a heel.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

the fox said:


> before crying and bitching as always it seems this storyline going to lead to bray wyatt vs Cena so bryan will be saved and converted back to the goodside


So where is that great payoff from Bryan being the authorities bitch the last couple of months. Wait and see guys,lol.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

(backstage)
"Okay Bryan, we're going to cut the shenanigans. We're not a cult or anything."
"You're not?"
"No, we want you to join us so you can teach Erick Rowan how to wrestle."
"..."
"..."
"My God."


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> (backstage)
> "Okay Bryan, we're going to cut the shenanigans. We're not a cult or anything."
> "You're not?"
> "No, we want you to join us so you can teach Erick Rowan how to wrestle."
> ...


Rowan has improved big time in the ring btw, he can wrestle quite well.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Canelo said:


> The sad thing is, at some point, Cena is gonna cut one of those promos where he transitions from cheesy goofball to angry evangelist, and of course, Bryan isn't going to be allowed to say anything back, and he just looks like a bitch.
> 
> So long as this somehow doesn't happen, this plotline has potential, but if he starts taking pins to protect Harper, then bleh.


I'd rather Bryan stay heel..I DO NOT WANT CENA SAVING BRYAN....

:jay :jay 

So sick of that boring ass superhero...the guy is feeling himself too much...really thinks he is the modern-day Bruno Sammartino.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Demolition119 said:


> So where is that great payoff from Bryan being the authorities bitch the last couple of months. Wait and see guys,lol.


The payoffs came when he beat Randy Orton for the title, knocked out Triple H at Hell in a Cell and made Shawn Michaels tap out live on Raw.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Best Raw of the year WOW
:clap


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

This is why I prefer WWE Bleacher report. THE IWC there aren't as whiny and bitchy as people here. Y'all worst than 1995 WWF. WWE Bleacher Report fans are waiting to see how this turns out to judge. Most of them are shocked and praise WWE for the shocked factor. Do y'all not like surprises?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

krai999 said:


> I'm done with this company


*You're done with the company a couple of minutes after a new angle to the story was introduced? You won't be missed.
*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Boo fuckin hooo.....so....lets recap.....one of the* most popular faces in a long time*.....is now a member of one of the most popular factions in a long time....I wonder if the internet nerds cried when hogan joined the nwo too....whatever little internet there was.


:allen1

Popular with who?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Vince has got to be high... and as we can see, not on Daniel Bryan.


No he's senile.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I.....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *You're done with the company a couple of minutes after a new angle to the story was introduced? You won't be missed.
> *


This company deserves our trust!

Right Big Show?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

WE ABOUT TO HAVE OUWSELFS A FLYIN GOAT


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's not even heel yet, chill out. It's easy to see he is being 'controlled' by the Wyatts so unless he cuts a generic 'your sports team is shit' he isn't heel.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What saved Raw was Brock Lesnar. Though, the opener was also nice.


Oh, and Ziggler getting a fucking win! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Shifte said:


> If it IS that then I'll happily admit that I was wrong and the writers aren't taking a dump on top of my favourite character.


This^^^^


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

checkcola said:


> This company deserves our trust!
> 
> Right Big Show?


Bryan and Wyatt are interesting, talented new stars entering the prime of their careers. Big Show is an uninteresting 40+ year old veteran who has flopped over and over again and was inexplicably pushed into the main event.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

DAT sell of the GTS from Rollins. Finally someone who know how to do it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

x78 said:


> Bryan and Wyatt are interesting, talented new stars entering the prime of their careers. Big Show is an uninteresting 40+ year old veteran who has flopped over and over again and was inexplicably pushed into the main event.


I take issue with *Bray Wyatt (for his marks who gets salty over being called Husky) as interesting or talented. He's just right place, right time when they are thin on Cena opponents.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well he's both, so your issue has been noted and disregarded.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I take issue with *Bray Wyatt (for his marks who gets salty over being called Husky) as interesting or talented. He's just right place, right time when they are thin on Cena opponents.


His name's Windham Rotunda, st00pid!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well he's both, so your issue has been noted and disregarded.


Go watch that Summerslam match. Cena will get a 3 star match out of him, nothing more.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> :allen1
> 
> Popular with who?


Is that a serious question?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Cena has some better options to face other then bray. Cena/Taker, Cena/Lesnar, Cena/Bryan/Punk. 

As for Bray him vs Taker would be cool to see.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Go watch that Summerslam match. Cena will get a 3 star match out of him, nothing more.


I'm pretty sure that the people praising Wyatt are basing it on something more than just one horrible match. You know, like the entire rest of his career?

Go and watch Tyson Kidd vs Drew McIntyre if that's what you want though, it's cool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

checkcola said:


> Go watch that Summerslam match. Cena will get a 3 star match out of him, nothing more.


Ok, a few things. 

1 ~ Having a good match with Kane is not possible.

2 ~ Having a good Inferno match is not possible. It's too limited of a match type and you have to tread extremely lightly in it. Bryan vs Cesaro would not be a good Inferno match.

3 ~ There's more than one kind of talent. Wyatt's talent lies in his incredible acumen for storytelling, his charisma, his mannerisms, and his ability to make you pay attention to everything he says, and that is a more valuable talent than merely being a geek who knows 10 different ways to apply a headlock. If all you are is an Antonio Cesaro type, you're probably not going to get very far outside of a huge stroke of luck.

4 ~ He wrestles exactly the way his character would. He executes his offense well, with an aggressive style, and is a decent brawler who should not be using technical, complex submission moves because he's about dominating people, and he does it well.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

ya i cant bielive that bryan turned heel! im done wit wwe forever!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

vacuous said:


> ya i cant bielive that bryan turned heel! im done wit wwe forever!!


Bye. See you next week!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

krai999 said:


> I'm done with this company


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

About CM Punk, anybody else is tired of his ultra-confident style, esp. on the mic? It's like they are trying to turn him Cena-lite with the smiles, the "thanking the WWE Universe" and crap like that. He doesn't come off as the rebel he used to be.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

its been rumored for awhile now that this would happen, and everyone is all surprised and saying they wont watch next week. :lol

but most of you will keep watching cause fact is, you are addicted to it. me, i watch whatever clips of the show on youtube that would interest me. for the first time in months, i will be watching a clip from this show.. of course the BROCK LESNAR segment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> About CM Punk, anybody else is tired of his ultra-confident style, esp. on the mic? It's like they are trying to turn him Cena-lite with the smiles, the "thanking the WWE Universe" and crap like that. He doesn't come off as the rebel he used to be.


He's very comfortable in his upper card spot. He probably knew what was coming for Bryan. Clearing the deck and just waiting his turn.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> Bye. See you next week!


You realize he was kidding right?

...you were kidding right?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

But the crowd never really wanted Ziggler


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

EmbassyForever said:


> Bye. See you next week!


ya rite im never watching AGAIN! FREAK YOU WWE!!



TheGMofGods said:


> You realize he was kidding right?
> 
> ...you were kidding right?


no im not kidding there so stupid and i HATE THEMMMM


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Punked Up said:


> But the crowd never really wanted Ziggler


#gottem


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

vacuous said:


> ya rite im never watching AGAIN! FREAK YOU WWE!!
> 
> 
> 
> no im not kidding there so stupid and i HATE THEMMMM



Yeah...
See you next week!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

vacuous said:


> ya rite im never watching AGAIN! FREAK YOU WWE!!
> 
> 
> 
> no im not kidding there so stupid and i HATE THEMMMM


On the way out, make sure you buy our newest shirt! :vince$

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/WWE+If+Cena+Wins+We+Complain+Online+T-Shirt-10071156.jsp


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bryan turning made perfect sense storyline wise. Wyatt has been saying how Bryan's treated as a gorilla in a cage, people like chanting for him but the machine won't let him rise to the top. Together, they'll take down the machine. It's the truth and Bryan realizes it now, thus giving in. Tbf, if they are going against the machine, Bryan will be directly involved against the Authority now.

Great Raw to close the year. Punk/Rollins was great, Shield split is being done very well, Big E/Fandango, Bryan Gauntlet, Summer Rae looking hot and *BROCK LESNAR!!*


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> But the crowd never really wanted Ziggler


LMFAO love it! ....good RAW tonight everything was solid and i marked twice. during the daniel bryan ending and ofcourse for... *BRRROCK LESNAR!*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I tuned in to Raw at 10:45 local time not expecting anything but that last segment was fucking awesome.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

the ending was goat


----------



## soberdawn1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Fuck they turned bryan heel? Why? Whats the upside in that?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

SixthDestiny said:


> Yeah...
> See you next week!


U SHUT UP!!!!



Krinkles said:


> On the way out, make sure you buy our newest shirt! :vince$
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/WWE+If+Cena+Wins+We+Complain+Online+T-Shirt-10071156.jsp


LOL AJs shirt is da last 1 im buying forever!!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok. I just finished watching it. 

I didn't get a "heel" vibe from Bryan at all. It was very complex characterization imo. Reluctant villain. So far he's done incredibly well with all the characters he's been given and I see this as yet another feather in his cap. Plus it sets up an even more awesome face turn for Bryan when he breaks away from the Wyatts which he will. 

PS. I'm not one of those who truly cares about whether someone wins a title or not in order for me to be enjoy their character/wrestling.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

vacuous said:


> U SHUT UP!!!!


You sound like every other person who said "I'm done with the WWE"
Then watches next week.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Bryan turning made perfect sense storyline wise. Wyatt has been saying how Bryan's treated as a gorilla in a cage, people like chanting for him but the machine won't let him rise to the top. Together, they'll take down the machine. It's the truth and Bryan realizes it now, thus giving in. Tbf, if they are going against the machine, Bryan will be directly involved against the Authority now.
> 
> Great Raw to close the year. Punk/Rollins was great, Shield split is being done very well, Big E/Fandango, Bryan Gauntlet, Summer Rae looking hot and *BROCK LESNAR!!*


how was he not against the authority already? HE attacked members of the authority countless times, hes gotten in their face, and disobeyed their orders. He was already an anti authoirty figure, people even made jokes about it about how similar it is to austins anti authority figure when it started after summerslam. so it doesn't really make sense


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

I was quite suprised Paul Heyman told Brock Lesnar to back off Mark Henry, doesnt he usually want to destroy people? Mark Henry new heyman guy, im calling it

Unleash your rage on me now.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

A RAW show without John Cena and Randy Orton. That was different for a change. Things I liked were the CM Punk vs Seth Rollins match, Langston defeating Fandango, Ziggler defeating Curtis Axel, the Brodus/Truth and Woods feud and Brock Lesnar pummeling Mark Henry. Great to see Brock back. About the main event segment, I'm a little torn about it. In a way, I believe this angle is done to get people to stop cheering for Daniel Bryan and get rid of the YES chants. But I also believe this will lead to Bryan turning on the Wyatt Family and defeating them instead. But you can't trust the WWE booking team anymore. We all thought Bryan was going to get redemption against The Authority and look where that lead to. So overall, this show was average.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

vacuous said:


> ya rite im never watching AGAIN! FREAK YOU WWE!!
> 
> 
> 
> no im not kidding there so stupid and i HATE THEMMMM


I think you mean "they're so stupid.".


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

VGooBUG said:


> how was he not against the authority already? HE attacked members of the authority countless times, hes gotten in their face, and disobeyed their orders. He was already an anti authoirty figure, people even made jokes about it about how similar it is to austins anti authority figure when it started after summerslam. so it doesn't really make sense


You're not getting my point. He was against the Authority but he kept coming up short despite all the fans backing him. Wyatt provides him the opportunity to finally topple the Machine so he's joining the Family to bring down the Authority together.

This should rekindle his feud against HHH &Co. I think.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

SixthDestiny said:


> You sound like every other person who said "I'm done with the WWE"
> Then watches next week.


lol ya rite. IM DONE



tomfoolery said:


> I think you mean "they're so stupid.".


THATS THE WRONG THERE LOL IM NOT STUPID U CANT TRICK ME. the apostrofey means it BELONGS TO THEM NOT THERE AS IN THERE DUMB


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear god.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Not sure about any of you but the ending seemed kind of forced and didn't come across as convincing to me. Ah well, I guess we'll have to tune in to see just how heel-ish DB becomes in the coming weeks.

Overall though with Lesnar and Batista returning and this huge shift for the most over superstar in the company, it should make for an interesting ride from hear on out leading up to WM. I'm looking forward to seeing what they have planned.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks interesting but I'm with the thought that Bryan should be having a huge match at mania. He's worked hard all year and is over with the crowd yet the wwe are still putting part timers and old returning stars in the main event. Can't see how this is best for business in the long term. But could still be interesting - can't be any worse than last years mania. Just wish they would use the older talent to put new talent over. Batista vs orton was boring 5 years ago and will be just as boring now


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

FFS forgot to record the show. If anyone could PM me a place I can watch online it would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The beast is back :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Langston/Fandango was actually a very solid match. Probably the best match on Raw. I thought Punk/Rollins was very sloppy.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

That was a fantastic Raw. Some good matches and I like the new storyline in which Bryan is a Wyatt Family member. And of course, marked the hell out when Lesnar returned with Heyman.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

It was an Epic RAW

Punk v Rollins was Epicness

Punk v Reigns next week will be too, I actually think a Punk win might cause Less Dissention and a Reigns win causes even more dissention within the Shield

And the Chants for Roman Reigns and his angryness at Ambrose for interfering was epic

Stephanie McMahon making the Randy Orton v John Cena rematch for the WWEWHC at the Royal Rumble was the absolute Correct Call via Rematch clause and all

Sandow v Khali was great, I knew Sandow would win either way, I thought Miz was gonna get picked, Kofi come and turn heel on the Miz costing him, but nope...

Langston v Fandango was also Epic, both really really showed up!

The whole Bad News Barrett gimmick is failing him already im afraid although there is some truth in what he said last night on RAW, I feel the only saving grace for him now or ever is a face turn!

Divas Tag Match was also Epic, Actually glad Aksana got the Win, they need to build her, Kaitlyn, and Eva Marie up as Monster Heel Divas, but this may be the start

Lesnar coming back is always epic, but its too bad Paul Heyman had to just Tag Along him again, I cant wait till the day he dumps Heyman, but anyways.....

Lesnar vs Henry is going to be an all out War

Lesnar coming back and Batista coming back the 20th = Batista v Brock Lesnar @ Wrestlemania 30

Ziggler v Axel was good, both had a rough second part of 2013, but 2014, anything is possible!

The Brodus Clay v R-Truth Match was good too

As I have said in Previous Posts, I feel this is planting the seeds for an R-Truth v Xavier Woods feud and program starting at Wrestlemania 30 as well as the R-Truth heel turn to come after the Feud with Brodus is over and before that feud begins!

The Ending was confusing

Yes I love Daniel Bryan as a heel better than I do a face and hope he turns heel this year

but if they are having him join the Wyatt Family, they need to have him as THE LEADER and not Bray Wyatt

If Bryan is to be in a heel Stable, he SHOULD BE the Leader!

So I dont know on that one!

Great to have Jerry Lawler back, JBL needs to stay in WWE but be replaced on Commentary Permanently and ASAP!

All in all an Epic RAW where EVERY Match and Segment Delivered to full epicness!

anyway *10/10* Epicness

and next week, the first RAW of the new year!

*OLD SCHOOL RAW!*

and on the 20th of January....

*THE ANIMAL BATISTA RETURNS!*

and soon and very soon, he will be coming for....

Drumroll Please?

*BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK LESNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> In a way, I believe this angle is done to get people to stop cheering for Daniel Bryan and get rid of the YES chants.


Why would they want to kill Daniel Bryan's reactions if he is one of the few that can revive a dead crowd in the WWE?


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Great show. 8/10.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DAT F-5 :datass


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10035052.shtml



> What happened after the final WWE Raw of 2013 went off the air?
> 
> 1. CM Punk beat The Shield in a 3-on-1 handicap match. Punk won via GTS on Dean Ambrose.
> 
> - Before CM Punk defeated The Shield in last night's RAW dark main event from Richmond, he came out and cut a promo, encouraging fans to keep supporting Daniel Bryan even though he had joined The Wyatt Family. Punk said Bryan would not let everyone down.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...E_Fans_Want_The_Rock.html#j2uFCKs6pe9peO2Q.99


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

Lmao I love the creative team, I wonder what drugs they use during their sessions or w/e


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

"No more....he understands....he understands"

Understatement of the year :ti homeboy got annihilated.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izO20swts4w

BackStage Fallut: Punk, Langston, Brodus Clay, & Curtis Axel react to Daniel Bryan joining The Wyatts


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

chrisburr said:


> Lesnar coming back is always epic, but its too bad Paul Heyman had to just Tag Along him again, I cant wait till the day he dumps Heyman, but anyways.....


LOL. Do you realise how close Heyman and Brock are IRL? :|


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Lets all hope Ryback has a better 2014.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izO20swts4w
> 
> BackStage Fallut: Punk, Langston, Brodus Clay, & Curtis Axel react to Daniel Bryan joining The Wyatts


Nice job by Big E, one of the increasingly few things in WWE that isn't depressing right now.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izO20swts4w
> 
> BackStage Fallut: Punk, Langston, Brodus Clay, & Curtis Axel react to Daniel Bryan joining The Wyatts



Punk: Deep down inside Daniel Bryan is a DRAGON :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Why would they want to kill Daniel Bryan's reactions if he is one of the few that can revive a dead crowd in the WWE?


Because they got an old timer coming in to win the Rumble and don't want him to get bottled up in hazing/rogue chants. It wouldn't look good. Bryan got over on his own and is now paying the price.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Because they got an old timer coming in to win the Rumble and don't want him to get bottled up in hazing/rogue chants. It wouldn't look good. Bryan got over on his own and is now paying the price.


i already feel bad for Rollins and Ambrose if people start rejecting Reigns.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty good show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Because they got an old timer coming in to win the Rumble and don't want him to get bottled up in hazing/rogue chants. It wouldn't look good. Bryan got over on his own and is now paying the price.


Pretty much this. They don't want Bryan to overshadow Batista plus they need to feed someone to Cena to overcome those odds again seen as Orton HHH and Lesnar are busy with other faces come this WM 30. I'm hoping I'm wrong as I would love to see Bryan screw over the Wyatts and Authority by winning the Rumble but I really think it's a heel turn really.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Final Raw of 2013 - Official Discussion Thread (12/30/13)*



TJC93 said:


> Maybe Punk is going back to long hair


Would love it if he did, and also eventually make a return with AFI's - Miseria Cantare theme.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Don't want Bryan to overshadow Batista :lmao

People make me laugh.


----------



## Organically Over (Dec 31, 2013)

How can anyone think it's a legit heel turn. When someone turns heel they don't do it sadly and with a look of "maybe I shouldn't". They do it definitively and then address the crowd about it, most times with insults. This storyline will be over at least before Mania but probably before Rumble.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What's wrong with having a good number of strong faces at one time? lol

The Bryan thing was lame, but i guess if he turns on the Wyatts it'll be alright.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I thought the ending was actually pretty interesting. It seems that Bryan will end up fighting against the Wyatt family anyway but I certainly didn't predict this would happen so I look forward to seeing how it unfolds.

Apart from the Brock return, which they could've done a much better job with, the rest of RAW was pretty meh though.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

vacuous said:


> lol ya rite. IM DONE


Okay, I will be looking out for your name in the Discussion Thread next week.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao @ Brodus Clay & Curtis Axel.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Turning the most over on the entire roster other than Cena? If it doesn't lead to something.. it's just the first bit of dirt on the casket.

Lesnar, Batista, Orton, Cena. There's a lot of big names taking up the main event. Hopefully they aren't just _"making space"_ with this turn and subsequent demotion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy crap, just watched The Bad News Barrett segment (missed it last night). Holy crap, that was awesome. Half the people in here were loving it and half were hating it. It was awesome... not necessarily the most hilarious one, but just all around awesomeness that the truth can bring, combined with Barrett's delivery and being a fantastic asshole. Excellent stuff, we need longer #BadNewsBarrett segments like this one, 2 minute ones, twice per show.

And on the Bryan thing... once again people, it's not leading to anything other than Bryan turning face again. Whether it's destroying the Wyatts from within, or using them to get to HHH and "take down the machine", this "heel turn", if it's even that, has to lead to Bryan turning face again. They're not gonna have Bryan take over Wyatt's spot as head of the Wyatt family, nor be an underling to Wyatt for an unforseeable time. WWE's stupid, but they're not THAT stupid.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Brock sounds like a injured hawk when he roars. I couldn't help but laugh when I heard it.

Also, Paul is getting a little too wordy.*


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Why would they want to kill Daniel Bryan's reactions if he is one of the few that can revive a dead crowd in the WWE?


This.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

just now getting to RAW, and just caught PUNK give Dean a subliminal f**k you finger outside the ring lol


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Holy crap, just watched The Bad News Barrett segment (missed it last night). Holy crap, that was awesome. Half the people in here were loving it and half were hating it.


i'll gladly take the safe bet and fast forward past that garbage every time now. i gave him a chance the first couple times he did it and it was an abortion both times.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Heyman did overdo the BROOOCK LEESSNAR bit last night. You really don't have to say his name so many times.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Brock sounds like a injured hawk when he roars. I couldn't help but laugh when I heard it.
> 
> Also, Paul is getting a little too wordy.*




BRRRACKK LESSSNURRRR! :heyman


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Im kinda late but just watched raw.

One thing I was thinking about. How is barret a heel for saying what he said? The wwe always finds a way to make me cheeer for the heels.

Bryan wont join the Wyatt family it will all be like when Cena joined nexus just a storyline.

Does this mean lesnar will wrestle for the world title at mania? Jeez I hope not as much as I Like him id rather him face Batista,taker or Rock.

Punk needs a freaking makeover. Dude is starting to look like a cross between gillberg and mick foley. A skinny homeless fatass. Haircut,toothwhitening and some serious work on his physique. Cardio is there but when you have a hard time putting some of the smaller guys on your shoulders without botching you need strength training aswell.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:brock making this show worthwhile. Old School Raw next week, I always enjoy that. So much unpredictability with regards to Mania. Keep it up WWE, keep it up.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So is Brock on next week to destroy a 'legend'


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Clint Eastwood said:


> So is Brock on next week to destroy a 'legend'


He will attack Flair leading to BROCK VS. TRIPLE H IV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You beat him, son. Beat him! :vince2


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

After the complete fucking horrible train-wreck that was the Christmas edition of RAW I needed something to sooth my aching brain and this RAW did just that. Because it had a new year theme I honestly thought it was going to be as bad, but I was pleasantly surprised, they kept the fuckery to a minimum and I enjoyed the show because of it. Marked for Brock, as usual. Genuinely intrigued by where they're going with Bryan. Reigns/Punk next week. Oh and it's old school. Excited.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Finally got around to watching this weeks RAW. Wow the crowd was fuckin' terrible, completely sucked the air out of the show. The awkward segments didn't help either though. I did enjoy Barret because he's always entertaining on the mic.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wait was big show actually in it?


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> He will attack Flair leading to BROCK VS. TRIPLE H IV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You beat him, son. Beat him! :vince2




omg :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> He will attack Flair leading to BROCK VS. TRIPLE H IV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You beat him, son. Beat him! :vince2


Is Flair actually there next week then? Saw it somewhere and thought id read wrong lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Clint Eastwood said:


> Is Flair actually there next week then? Saw it somewhere and thought id read wrong lol.


There was a segment where HHH made sure Brad Maddox got Flair for next week.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> He will attack Flair leading to BROCK VS. TRIPLE H IV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You beat him, son. Beat him! :vince2


B...but... they just shook hands! :brock :HHH2


----------



## BigLG (Dec 31, 2013)

Bring back Fuji.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Why would they want to kill Daniel Bryan's reactions if he is one of the few that can revive a dead crowd in the WWE?


Because they want reactions from actual crowds. Not from neck beard virgins like Bryan marks.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Because they want reactions from actual crowds. Not from neck beard virgins like Bryan marks.


So the arenas are full of virgins lol fpalm 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Raw2003 said:


> So the arenas are full of virgins lol fpalm


In the last 3 years, yes. They're not the same demographic that WWE has traditionally catered to from the late 80's till June 2011.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

InTheAirTonight said:


> In the last 3 years, yes. They're not the same demographic that WWE has traditionally catered to from the late 80's till June 2011.


Yeah ok.... Smh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

jarrelka said:


> Does this mean lesnar will wrestle for the world title at mania? Jeez I hope not as much as I Like him id rather him face Batista,taker or Rock.


He can wrestle Batista/Taker/Rock and still have it be for the title :brock


----------



## Organically Over (Dec 31, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> In the last 3 years, yes. They're not the same demographic that WWE has traditionally catered to from the late 80's till June 2011.


And all those women and families, are they also virgins?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Organically Over said:


> And all those women and families, are they also virgins?


You would hope the little kids in the crowds are virgins. This discussion is about as bad as things dissolving into comparisons to Hitler.


----------



## Organically Over (Dec 31, 2013)

checkcola said:


> You would hope the little kids in the crowds are virgins. This discussion is about as bad as things dissolving into comparisons to Hitler.


When I said families, I was bringing attention to the parents, who are obviously not virgins.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Organically Over said:


> When I said families, I was bringing attention to the parents, who are obviously not virgins.


Yeah. I get what you were going for. I was actually speaking to the larger discussion, not your post in particular.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Really liked most of RAW this week. I haven't read this thread, so apologies if I'm just repeating what everyone has said. 

1. How epic was that Orton video. Holy guacamole! It actually made Randy look amazing. It's been said a bazillion times on here, but the guys that do those videos really do make chicken salad out of chicken shit. Orton has been booked like a bitch and he just looks like Alexander the Great after that video.

2. Lesnar returns, HHH is the one that brings him back after their "war" not much is said between them, but a handshake locks in HHH is still a heel folks, even though he tries to play the cool dude. 

3. With Lesnar's schedule though, there is 0.000000.1% chance of Henry getting any sort of retribution. Is Mark Ratings Henry on the shelf now? Didn't he just come back? If he isn't on the shelf and doesn't call out Lesnar... it shows that he isn't a main eventer even though they tried to push him as one, he will never be one. But I guess we already knew that. The same happened when Rock Rock Bottomed him after he had a match with Cena just before WM 28. Poo9r Henry.

5. Punk vs. Rollins - first off the Ambrose promo and how he and the Shield looked like they were going to just mess him up. Punk played mind games, Reigns comes out of the segment looking like not only the toughest guy in the Shield but also the smartest! Anyhoo, great fun match between the two guys. Rollins looked dominant except for a "mistake" that cost him in the end.

6. Luke Harper is amazing! My MAH GAWD, he is great inside that ring. What an awesome performance, the WWE just has some great talent, with The Shield, Cesaro, Ziggler and Bryan all tearing it up every night. And now Harper is just killing it.

7. The Bryan turn - can't wait for next Raw to see if they fuck up Bryan or continue to make him bigger and better!


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the great thread..... Just read through the posts during and after the Bryan segment.....

About to kick back, relax, and enjoy a nice tall glass of Daniel Bryan fanboy Tears.... They are delicious.

YES, YES, YES they are!

Cheers.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who enjoyed this? :lol

Barrett spoke some truth.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who enjoyed this? :lol
> 
> Barrett spoke some truth.


Loved it, as I mentioned in a previous post. He actually got a bit of heat in between the "What" chants and even some "Barrett sucks" chant. It wasn't a whole lot, but it's a start.


----------

